# August Thread anyone wanna join?!?!? 175+ so far and 35 BFP!!!!!!



## momwannabe81

Ok so I've seen requests for an August thread and since i need to join one I figured I'll just make one LOL. Never done this before so any help is appreciated, I check regularly so will update often. OMG such a dejavue FX it's a sign LOL.

My name is Michelle and I'm onto cycle # 5 with donor, softcups and pre seed.
I'm 30 DH 30 I'm fine and he's Unexplained... SO her we go


August 1st
caity86
:hugs::angel:Vaurissa:angel::hugs:
:hugs::witch:chocbunni01:witch::hugs:
:happydance::bfp:babyhopes2011:bfp::happydance:
MrsBash
:hugs::angel:twpnsfs10:angel::hugs:
August 2nd
:happydance::bfp:1948LC:bfp::happydance:
becale
August 3rd
mummy_desire1
:hugs::witch:Ameronica:witch::hugs:
:hugs::witch:aimee-lou:witch::hugs:
everhopeful
:hugs::witch:mrspotato:witch::hugs:
FitzBaby
:hugs::angel:Babee_Bugs:angel::hugs:
MissMaya
Stelly
August 4th
:happydance::bfp:Futuremommy1:bfp::happydance:
:happydance::bfp:Tiffani86:bfp::happydance:
:happydance::bfp:Mbababy:bfp::happydance:
:hugs::witch:Jemma0717:witch::hugs:
:hugs::witch:madkitty:witch::hugs:
:hugs::witch:marlamegs:witch::hugs:
dozydormouse
Sillygirl9113
Patsy
:happydance::bfp:ania:bfp::happydance:
August 5th
Charlie_x
jlh213
:hugs::witch:Becyboo__x:witch::hugs:
FRoxanne
:hugs::witch:messymommy:witch::hugs:
:hugs::witch:guest2003:witch::hugs:
August 6th
:happydance::bfp:ArmyWifeJenn:bfp::happydance:
:happydance::bfp:mancil06:bfp::happydance:
:happydance::bfp:Roxie:bfp::happydance:
:hugs::witch:Moorebetter:witch::hugs:
:happydance::bfp:Rutty:bfp::happydance:
:hugs::witch:Jaybug0115:witch::hugs:
:happydance::bfp:chistiana:bfp::happydance:
August 7th
C.armywife
silvereyes44
glmca
August 8th
:hugs::witch:jeoestreich:witch::hugs:
:happydance::bfp:Laura Power:bfp::happydance:
:hugs::witch:Amarna:witch::hugs:
:hugs::witch:TayBabes92:witch::hugs:
wannabeprego
littlbabywish
August 9th
katherinegrey
:happydance::bfp:divine_kyrie:bfp::happydance:
August 10th
:hugs::angel:Mammatotwo:angel::hugs:
zozarini
Tasha16
pileggigirl
nicoley
August 11th
:hugs::witch:jo14:witch::hugs:
herald3
:happydance::bfp:avaG:bfp::happydance:
August 12th
:hugs::witch:lilfroggyfroe:witch::hugs:
:hugs::witch:AlvysGrl:witch::hugs:
:hugs::witch:LouiseClare:witch::hugs:
DancingDiva
renee214
BBSJBJ
:hugs::witch:Kimbre:witch::hugs:
:happydance::bfp:smiley330:bfp::happydance:
August 13th
:hugs::witch:skeet9924:witch::hugs:
:happydance::bfp:Chirri:bfp::happydance:
:happydance::bfp:Sara35:bfp::happydance:
:happydance::bfp:wishingfor3rd:bfp::happydance:
ebannawuoyohw
xSummerx
August 14th
sweet83
AlexisLilly
:hugs::angel:joeybrooks:angel::hugs:
August 15th
:happydance::bfp:MustangGTgirl:bfp::happydance:
:hugs::witch:Mrs_Dutch15:witch::hugs:
JRscorpio8
:hugs::witch:momwannabe81:witch::hugs:
ceejie
:hugs::witch:Missp29:witch::hugs:
:hugs::witch:SLH:witch::hugs:
:hugs::witch:robbiegrl:witch::hugs:
August 16th
:hugs::witch:ohmyitschelsi:witch::hugs:
BridieChild
babygirlhall
lily2614
:hugs::witch:thedog:witch::hugs:
August 17th
Mrs_O
:happydance::bfp:TwoMummies:bfp::happydance:
Bumpplease13
August 18th
veryproudmum
Miss Broody
star7474
:hugs::witch:bluestarforev:witch::hugs:
Nits
August 19th
:hugs::witch:pink mum:witch::hugs:
:happydance::bfp:Wilsey:bfp::happydance:
Ellbee78
Emma11511
imissmybump
sxb
lovely
August 20th
:hugs::witch:Skoer1360:witch::hugs:
Lilybelle
:hugs::witch:Djana83:witch::hugs:
August 21st
:happydance::bfp:SillyHale:bfp::happydance:
lindsayms05
:hugs::witch:JehovahsGrace:witch::hugs:
:hugs::witch:amommy:witch::hugs:
:happydance::bfp:lemondrops:bfp::happydance:
:hugs::witch:prickly:witch::hugs:
August 22nd
sarahharry
:happydance::bfp:mrskrunchy:bfp::happydance:
:hugs::angel:mrsparoline:angel::hugs:
:hugs::angel::bfp:ozzi:angel::hugs:
:hugs::angel:bubbamaking:angel::hugs:
adttc
:hugs::witch:nevernormal:witch::hugs:
westie11
:hugs::witch:IlikecakeRed:witch::hugs:
:hugs::witch:summer2011:witch::hugs:
August 23rd
aum
:hugs::witch:tmr1234:witch::hugs:
:hugs::witch:caz & bob:witch::hugs:
GirlBlue
August 24th
:hugs::witch:Stinas:witch::hugs:
:happydance::bfp:mrsrof:bfp::happydance:
:happydance::bfp:mrswichman:bfp::happydance:
August 25th
airotciv
:happydance::bfp:babyforus:bfp::happydance:
littlecharli
:hugs::angel:emma1985:angel::hugs:
:happydance::bfp:kwood:bfp::happydance:
:hugs::witch:Blizzard:witch::hugs:
froliky2011
:hugs::witch:beccad:witch::hugs:
August 26th
rdy4number2
:hugs::witch:RNTTC2011:witch::hugs:
babyforus
August 27th
:happydance::bfp:d1kt8r:bfp::happydance:
tazmanica
HopefulxMommy
:happydance::bfp:bsb327:bfp::happydance:
Lillybee
lorealsa
August 28th
:hugs::angel:TrAyBaby:angel::hugs:
:happydance::bfp:tryin4baby:bfp::happydance:
nunu123
fairytoes
August 29th
Hoping4Baby2
:hugs::witch:cckarting:witch::hugs:
wilsons228
MKL073007
Sizzles
August 30th
doopersgurl
:hugs::witch:JStrick525:witch::hugs:
Amelia09
MrsNoMohren
WishfulX1
August 31st
:happydance::bfp:Ellbee78:bfp::happydance:
Esdee
:hugs::witch:Antsynewlywed:witch::hugs:
Meadowlark
:happydance::bfp:cdj1:bfp::happydance:
bradandjane
nevertogether
ButterflyK
JBear85
:happydance::bfp:Daisy811:bfp::happydance:
:hugs::witch:IwannaBFP:witch::hugs:
Mrs.Craig
​


----------



## smiley330

Yes please :flower: I'm on my 6th cycle and AF is due 1st August. I'll be attempting to wait till then to test :D

Good luck x x x x


----------



## caity86

Hiya my af is due 1st Aug or there roundabout :)


----------



## momwannabe81

updated and welcome :)
So any symptoms yet?


----------



## smiley330

Nope, 2dpo today and had a weird spotting yesterday which i'm hoping (really hoping) is only something to do with ovulation, otherwise it might mean AF is on her way - but that would be the shortest / weirdest cycle i've ever had!!

Otherwise, its just my usual "made up - too early to be" symptoms :D

x x x x


----------



## Charlie_x

im still waiting to ovulate this month :/ but af will be due either 5th aug or the 12th aug depending if i have a 33 or 40 day cycle x


----------



## BridieChild

I'm 4DPO and I'm testing August 4th!


----------



## katherinegrey

Hello, i've yet to ovulate, but if I ovulate on time i'll be testing the 9th of august, which should be 11dpo :) My cycles are irregular usually, so I can't predict af though :/
Good luck everyone :D


----------



## pink mum

kindly add me to 19 august


----------



## momwannabe81

Welcome. Will update when get home. The bleeding is probably from O which can be a good sign as its a good egg. Happened to me and did research at the time.


----------



## Stinas

4th cycle. 
I will be testing Aug 24. 
Good luck ladies!! Here's for April babies!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Charlie_x said:


> im still waiting to ovulate this month :/ but af will be due either 5th aug or the 12th aug depending if i have a 33 or 40 day cycle x

I'm going to put u for the 5th for now if it changes let me know


----------



## Charlie_x

sounds good :D


----------



## momwannabe81

updated


----------



## Futuremommy1

I'm with bridie testing aug 4 I think.


----------



## momwannabe81

This is fun LOL. Just waiting for AF to stop. Took my first dose of EPO and Grapefruit. And just so u know taking them with the juice it takes the nasty taste from the pills, I have to put them in the back of my mouth but it works a lot better. The cramps these last few cycles were bad wasn't able to sleep at all last night now finally went away.


----------



## Tiffani86

Hi, we are TTC #1 and on cycle #3! Please put me down for Aug 4th.


----------



## SLH

I will be testing on August 13.
:dust: to everyone!


----------



## katherinegrey

thank you for adding me :) hopefully we'll se lots of :bfp: this month! xx


----------



## IwannaBFP

:dust::dust::dust:I will join!!! I just started a new cycle too. I am on CD 6. I am new to this website so I am still learning here. :) I am usually a 28 dayer but since my MC they have been super long 31-37 days long and OPKs do not work for me. I usually O on CD17. I will be charting my bbt (if I can remember lol) and doing MC daily. So hopefully that will help. *ANYONE ELSE ON THE SAME DAY AS ME!?!* :dust: for all!!!!!!!!

HOW DO I ADD CUTE LIL CHARTS TO MY PROFILE!?!


----------



## jeoestreich

I will be test August 8


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> :dust::dust::dust:I will join!!! I just started a new cycle too. I am on CD 6. I am new to this website so I am still learning here. :) I am usually a 28 dayer but since my MC they have been super long 31-37 days long and OPKs do not work for me. I usually O on CD17. I will be charting my bbt (if I can remember lol) and doing MC daily. So hopefully that will help. *ANYONE ELSE ON THE SAME DAY AS ME!?!* :dust: for all!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOW DO I ADD CUTE LIL CHARTS TO MY PROFILE!?!

When will u be testing?


----------



## momwannabe81

Updated


----------



## momwannabe81

wow so many already :) Can't wait for the testing to start. Lets make this the best thread ever and have all BFPs (wishful thinking I know). Anyway I'm off to work will update again when i get off.


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:I will join!!! I just started a new cycle too. I am on CD 6. I am new to this website so I am still learning here. :) I am usually a 28 dayer but since my MC they have been super long 31-37 days long and OPKs do not work for me. I usually O on CD17. I will be charting my bbt (if I can remember lol) and doing MC daily. So hopefully that will help. *ANYONE ELSE ON THE SAME DAY AS ME!?!* :dust: for all!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOW DO I ADD CUTE LIL CHARTS TO MY PROFILE!?!
> 
> When will u be testing?Click to expand...

I will be testing AUG 10!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## caity86

im having cramping, achey bones, cold like feeling, kinda snot like cm ( sorri tmi :blush: )
trying so hard not to poas !!


----------



## momwannabe81

I know the feeling. U could test as early as 10 dpo. Last months thread had a positive at 8 dpo so it can happen.


----------



## chocbunni01

ff puts my expected af to be 8/1 but says test 8/5.. hmm what day to test.. any suggestions?


----------



## Wilsey

Hi, can you please add me. AF due 17th August.

Thanks!

Baby dust to all!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## C.armywife

Im testing Aug. 7. This makes our 4th cycle ttc. 

:dust:


----------



## Ems77

AF due July 31st, testing August 1st if the :witch: does not show....


----------



## momwannabe81

updated


----------



## momwannabe81

chocbunni01 said:


> ff puts my expected af to be 8/1 but says test 8/5.. hmm what day to test.. any suggestions?

FF most of the time tells u to wait a few days until after af due, the longer ur with them it will tell u to test closer to when af due, mine had me test a week after af was due since haven't been with them long enough. I'm a poas addict and i would say test tomorrow LOL jk but the 1st sounds great.


----------



## momwannabe81

Welcome everyone. I'm just waiting. Have ic opks and will probably start at cd 6-7 had 2 days of positive opks and timing was great but still bfn. But i'm stubborn and I will have my baby soon


----------



## katherinegrey

I've started EPO and agnus castus on cycle day one, and I can definitely say there is an increase in cm, if any ladies have trouble with this :)
Still spotting though :/ would still recommend EPO so far :D xx


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

AF is due 8/1, have an appt with my RE on 7/29... Been TTC #2 for over 3 years. :wacko: this is my first IUI cycle... so fingers, toes and EVERYTHING else I have is crossed! I'm 3DPIUI. I'm new to this board and am definitely obsessing this 2ww!!! Hoping for lots of BFPs in this group this month!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mbababy

Can you put me down for 8/4? AF is due 8/4, and hopefully I won't test before then. This is cycle #4 for us, I'm 38 and DH is 45. Added RJ/BP and Mucinex this cycle, so hopefully we'll see a BFP! Thanks!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Some weird reason I didn't have any ewcm this cycle and usually I have at least two days of it. 

Katherine, Which one helps cm the epo or agnus castus?


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hi i will be testing august 2nd. It's my DF birthday on august 3rd so FX'ed i get to give him a really good present this year. Im 33 and he is 31, ttc #1 after ectopic March/April this year 

:dust:


----------



## SillyHale

Hey can you put me down for Aug 21. Seriously hoping this is the month considering this is my 8th cycle TTC! Getting anxious...


----------



## Ems77

@ TrAyBaby, kinda cool, I am one DPO today, and I am 33. LOL. Testing August 1st, I have a 23 day cycle. DH is 28 though, young buck! LOL Fxed for August 3rd!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Vaurissa said:


> @ TrAyBaby, kinda cool, I am one DPO today, and I am 33. LOL. Testing August 1st, I have a 23 day cycle. DH is 28 though, young buck! LOL Fxed for August 3rd!

OMG we could be twins!!!! FX'ed for our BFP :happydance:


----------



## mummy_desire1

could you add me for august the 3rd please :)


----------



## momwannabe81

updated, Welcome everyone. GL with ur IUI Hoping4baby2.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Well, I went for my progesterone b/w this morning and they came back and said it was a 15. I have NO CLUE, but she said it meant I had good ovulation (I did this cycle unmedicated, so from what I can tell they want over 10 for unmedicated). I don't want to get my hopes up... we've been trying so long... but I can't help it. I'm smiling and I'm hoping...

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Ems77

@TrAyBaby, Hey! I'm feeling sick too right now... we ARE clones!! LOL


----------



## Ameronica

I will jump on. AF is due August 3rd so add me there. I MIGHT cave and do it august 1st because its my birthday and a BFP would be awesome..but I am going to try to wait until the 3rd if AF doesnt show up.

FINGERS CROSSED FOR ALL THE LADIES ON THIS THREAD THIS MONTH :)


----------



## 1948LC

Hello, I will be testing 2nd August.

This is my 1st month of TTC #3.


----------



## momwannabe81

updated
Sorry for not being here just had a few personal issues the last 2 days. I'm back and I forgot to take yesterday doses of epo and prenantal vitamins, hopefully it don't mess me up as it already has shorted my cycles. 
Ameronica hope u get ur birthday wish, idk if i could wait until the 3rd but if u can good will power to u.
Hoping4Baby2 glad u got good results from b/w hopefully u get ur BFP.

Fx we all get our BFPs


----------



## momwannabe81

How is everyone today? Af just left me so soon will start opking. Fx I O next week.


----------



## silvereyes44

Can I join?! I will be testing August 7th :)


----------



## nunu123

yes please add me to the 5th i might test later than that as well.


----------



## Esdee

Hello! I'm back after having a break for a few months - not on purpose, DH has started working away and has conveniently been away during my fertile periods :growlmad: But not too worry - he few 950 kilometres on Friday just for 2 nights so I am finally back in a TWW! FC we caught the little egg! 

Today I am 3dpo and a nasty gastro bug is hiding any potential symptoms - probably a good thing this early in the TWW!

Please put me down for a BFP on 5 August! :winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi, 

Please can you add me to the list. AF due 4th August but will be testing 3rd August as this is my day off work lol. 

3rd cycle TTC but we're not doing anything special - no OPKs, no temping, no supplements. 6th cycle since we came off BCP and started NTNP. 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Gemini85

AF due 12th August, will prob start testing on the 8th! FX everyone! x


----------



## Gemini85

oh, and that will be using OPK, preseed and softsups!


----------



## glmca

Hi folks, this is my 5th cycle TTC. First cycle to use OPK. Positive opk on thurs and plenty of baby dancing over the last two days so I hope hope hope this time is a success. Will be testing on 7th (ish). Good luck everyone. Xx


----------



## momwannabe81

Hi and welcome everyone. Hope we get all our BFPs


----------



## cdj1

Please add me testing 1 August! Thanks and good luck to all :dust:


----------



## jlh213

I'm August 5th! =]


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, can i join you?? Im testing 1st August at 9dpo as i need to get an early BFP so i can be put on progesterone asap...had 3 early m/c's so think may have found something to help me...im 35, dh is 31 no problems with either of us after testing. Really want our sticky beanie n hoping this is our month!!! Good luck girls, looking forward to symptom spotting with y'all xxxx:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## everhopeful

I'll be testing on August 3rd - have fingers crossed as it will be a great anniversary for us if we get a BFP!!!

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Jen_xx

I will be testing August 6th


----------



## mrspotato

Hi i'm 7dpo and am due AF around 1st aug and so will be testing around the 3rd if AF dosen't get me, Good luck.


----------



## Jemma0717

AF is supposed to arrive Aug 3rd so will be testing Aug 4th :) Keeping my FX but not the legs!


----------



## momwannabe81

updated and welcome. I'm still waiting to O, anyone have any symptoms wanna share?


----------



## Jemma0717

I have symptoms but pretty sure it's from O'ing. Grrrr

-Frequent Urination
-Headaches
-Fatigued/Tired
-Crabby/Short
-Nauseated

All pregnancy symptoms right? I am not trying to be a debbie downer on myself but I doubt I am pregnant...I just don't *feel* like if. KWIM?


----------



## Futuremommy1

I have a couple but I don't know

A bit tired (although it's been over100 degrees the last 2 months straight so that may play a role)
Sore breasts and nipples
Had some dreams earlier (one where I got a bfp)
Strange taste in my mouth mostly metallic 
Leg cramps 
Pms/non pms cramps
Backache
Heartburn 
A few others. I'm 7 dpo af is due aug 4th I think but I think my cycle has been shortening so maybe 8/1 now

That's all for me :) time to go make dinner


----------



## Amarna

Count me in for this month! I'll be testing on August 8th assuming I can hold myself back that long!


----------



## Ameronica

I already joined but I thought I would share this:
It is the end of my 5dpo day (so almost 6dpo)
I tend to check my CP and CM a couple times a day, just because it can change so frequently. I checked earlier today and I had to lotion creamy white CM. I just checked now and its still that but its TINTED!! Its tinted a little brownish red (like when AF is starting to show her evil face and you wipe..but its too early for AF)..maybe implantation???? I am hoping so! Its the right timing and I have been crampy feeling all day. It didnt show up on my underwear just when I checked my CM.

*fingers crossed this is a good sign*


----------



## nunu123

today is 3dpo for me, and i am starting progestrone supplement today. doc said to wait till tomorrow but i am not waiting, with my last pregnancy i started taking it 1dpo, 2dpost trigger. babyhopes2011 if you fear of low progestrone during 2ww and sustaining a pregnancy then take progestrone earlier it wouldn't hurt if not pregnant then stop and three days later you will get AF.


----------



## nunu123

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, can i join you?? Im testing 1st August at 9dpo as i need to get an early BFP so i can be put on progesterone asap...had 3 early m/c's so think may have found something to help me...im 35, dh is 31 no problems with either of us after testing. Really want our sticky beanie n hoping this is our month!!! Good luck girls, looking forward to symptom spotting with y'all xxxx:dust::dust::dust::dust:

i start progestrone today at 3dpo, it is okay to start early before you know you are preg even then if not preg just stop taking it and AF will arrive within 3-4 days


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi nunu, my MS has told me to start taking them as soon as i get a BFP...he has only given me 2 weeks supply for now as i have to go back and see him once preggers, im taking vitamin B6 and using progesterone cream twice daily until my BFP so hoping this helps....my MS was very reluctant about giving me the suppositries in the first place as he dusnt have guidlines and there isnt enough sufficient evidence of it in th UK, so i badgered him and he gave in :happydance:

Have you used them before when pregnant?? Are you taking them 400mg twice a day?? xx awwww i so hope they help us hun, good luck xxx

How is everyone today?? Ive got a rotten cold n sore throat, feel lousy!! :nope:


----------



## MrsNoMohren

August 2nd will be first day of AF so thats my tentitive test date....but I dunno if I can wait til then!!


----------



## madkitty

4dpo for me and AF due 4th aug - fingers crossed, 1st month off the pill for 20 years and everything has been going like clockwork!!!! have been waking up 2 hours ahead of alarm like clockwork since ov and strangely still getting OPK+, horrible lumpy cm and lots of it, very sore nipples at the mo - boyf is convinced but I dont want to get my hopes up!!


----------



## chocbunni01

hopefully i make it to august, feels like af is coming as we speak... these cramps have me bummed


----------



## momwannabe81

updated.
there are some good symptoms going on. Hopefully we all get our BFP and for those with progesterone have a sticky BFP :)


----------



## momwannabe81

chocbunni01 said:


> hopefully i make it to august, feels like af is coming as we speak... these cramps have me bummed

Don't give up, cramps can also mean a BFP, so don't count urself out until the bi... uhm pardon me the witch shows up :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

MrsNoMohren said:


> August 2nd will be first day of AF so thats my tentitive test date....but I dunno if I can wait til then!!

Although we all set dates I think most of us can never wait :blush:


----------



## momwannabe81

Ameronica said:


> I already joined but I thought I would share this:
> It is the end of my 5dpo day (so almost 6dpo)
> I tend to check my CP and CM a couple times a day, just because it can change so frequently. I checked earlier today and I had to lotion creamy white CM. I just checked now and its still that but its TINTED!! Its tinted a little brownish red (like when AF is starting to show her evil face and you wipe..but its too early for AF)..maybe implantation???? I am hoping so! Its the right timing and I have been crampy feeling all day. It didnt show up on my underwear just when I checked my CM.
> 
> *fingers crossed this is a good sign*

My fingers toes and anything else is crossed for u (except legs LOL)


----------



## momwannabe81

Futuremommy1 said:


> I have a couple but I don't know
> 
> A bit tired (although it's been over100 degrees the last 2 months straight so that may play a role)
> Sore breasts and nipples
> Had some dreams earlier (one where I got a bfp)
> Strange taste in my mouth mostly metallic
> Leg cramps
> Pms/non pms cramps
> Backache
> Heartburn
> A few others. I'm 7 dpo af is due aug 4th I think but I think my cycle has been shortening so maybe 8/1 now
> 
> That's all for me :) time to go make dinner

All ur symptoms sound really good!! :happydance:


----------



## chocbunni01

im really hoping this is the month for me, since it is my last month ttc... im cd 19 or according to ff 8dpo.... last months cycle was 22 and the month before was 25.... my chart had 2 dips, not sure what thats about...


----------



## Ems77

momwannabe81 said:


> Although we all set dates I think most of us can never wait :blush:

 SO right!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## FitzBaby

I'm 4dpo .. testing either aug 3 or 4! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Jemma0717

FitzBaby said:


> I'm 4dpo .. testing either aug 3 or 4! Baby dust to all!

Me too :)


----------



## caz & bob

i will be testing in august wooppp hope this is all are month for a big fat :bfp: x x x


----------



## IwannaBFP

I hope someone can help me out here. So my AF came on the 15th of this month and it was the lightest period of my life. It was 4 days of light light flow. And then it completely stopped. I always have had heavy periods. Well a few days ago I started spotting again after every BM and my Uterus feels extremely full and heavy. I took a test just to be sure and it was neg. Does anyone have any idea what this means????????


----------



## MrsBash

Can I hop on the list? AF is due Aug 1, so it's either her or a test that day! :thumbup:


----------



## momwannabe81

chocbunni01 said:


> im really hoping this is the month for me, since it is my last month ttc... im cd 19 or according to ff 8dpo.... last months cycle was 22 and the month before was 25.... my chart had 2 dips, not sure what thats about...

I also had 2 dips last cycle but got bfn :cry: but i saw alot of charts that ended with a BFP with dips so hopefully. Fx fir u
and tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> I hope someone can help me out here. So my AF came on the 15th of this month and it was the lightest period of my life. It was 4 days of light light flow. And then it completely stopped. I always have had heavy periods. Well a few days ago I started spotting again after every BM and my Uterus feels extremely full and heavy. I took a test just to be sure and it was neg. Does anyone have any idea what this means????????

Well it sounds good, have u tried other brands? some of us don't get bfps until very later, the flow could have been IB but also could just be ur body just acting weird, oh so confusing.......Fx


----------



## momwannabe81

caz & bob said:


> i will be testing in august wooppp hope this is all are month for a big fat :bfp: x x x

when will u test?


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me out here. So my AF came on the 15th of this month and it was the lightest period of my life. It was 4 days of light light flow. And then it completely stopped. I always have had heavy periods. Well a few days ago I started spotting again after every BM and my Uterus feels extremely full and heavy. I took a test just to be sure and it was neg. Does anyone have any idea what this means????????
> 
> Well it sounds good, have u tried other brands? some of us don't get bfps until very later, the flow could have been IB but also could just be ur body just acting weird, oh so confusing.......FxClick to expand...

Very true!!! That would put me at 6 weeks so I would hope that a positive would show. I guess we will see tho. :) Thanks for your reply! :winkwink:


----------



## Futuremommy1

I just took a test.... 

:bfp: @ 9 dpo. OMG. I'm freaking out. There's a line!!!!! But I'm going to take a few more to make sure


----------



## Ems77

Futuremommy1 said:


> I just took a test....
> 
> :bfp: @ 9 dpo. OMG. I'm freaking out. There's a line!!!!! But I'm going to take a few more to make sure

Congrats, that is awesome!!! :happydance: Send me some baby dust!! LOL


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Futuremommy1 said:


> I just took a test....
> 
> :bfp: @ 9 dpo. OMG. I'm freaking out. There's a line!!!!! But I'm going to take a few more to make sure

Congratulations!!!:happydance: H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Wilsey

Futuremommy1 said:


> I just took a test....
> 
> :bfp: @ 9 dpo. OMG. I'm freaking out. There's a line!!!!! But I'm going to take a few more to make sure

CONGRATS!!!!! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Futuremommy1

thanks everyone....

:dust: for everyone!!! i'm so nervous/excited


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Can I join for August 15th please? I will be testing earlier than that but AF is due on the 15th so I will know for sure by then!!


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry to be a pain, can I be moved from the 17th to the 19th August?

Thanks :D


----------



## Jemma0717

How is everyone doing here? Feeling ok? Some ladies are only 4 days away! Anyone test early and get a BFP?!


----------



## magrace

Hey ladies, my AF is due on the 10th of August. Im going to start testing on the 4th!!!! 
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!! BABY DUST TO ALL!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

Futuremommy1 said:


> I just took a test....
> 
> :bfp: @ 9 dpo. OMG. I'm freaking out. There's a line!!!!! But I'm going to take a few more to make sure

WOW!!! HOORAY FOR YOU!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

I O'd on Tuesday CD14 - AF is due August 9th - I'd like to wait to see if she shows up, if not I'm hoping to wait until August 15th to test - on my birthday. I'm using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor.


----------



## magrace

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> I O'd on Tuesday CD14 - AF is due August 9th - I'd like to wait to see if she shows up, if not I'm hoping to wait until August 15th to test - on my birthday. I'm using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor.

My AF is due the day after you!!! Keep in touch of whats happening!!


----------



## Ellbee78

I'm testing Aug 19th if there is no sign of AF!


----------



## momwannabe81

Futuremommy1 said:


> I just took a test....
> 
> :bfp: @ 9 dpo. OMG. I'm freaking out. There's a line!!!!! But I'm going to take a few more to make sure

Congratulations!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i updated the list and I apologize for being gone so long, had some interesting couple of days added to that i got the news today 2 days prior to O that i will not be able to get donation this month :cry::cry::cry:
Trying to be strong and I just needed time off from B&B as it's kind of heart breaking not being able to go thru the tww and say gratz to someone knowing that it won't be me :cry::cry: I am happy for all of u who will get a BFP really am but i'm sure u also understand the feelings I'm having, my sister said it will be good taking a month off and I'm really trying to see it that way, just hard to know ur out when ur just half way. Sorry for the rant just needed to get it out.](*,)
Fx for all of u and tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## madkitty

god awful nausea for me this morn - silly girl decided to do a HPK LOL not that it would be positive at 7dpo but hey - and nope it wasnt.....refusing to touch the sticks again until monday LOL


----------



## madkitty

Futuremommy1 said:


> I just took a test....
> 
> :bfp: @ 9 dpo. OMG. I'm freaking out. There's a line!!!!! But I'm going to take a few more to make sure

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :baby:


----------



## addab

momwannabe81..so sorry :hugs:

but don't give up, just when you think its never going to happen that's when things turn around, chin up girl....xx:hugs:


----------



## dozydormouse

GOod luck momwannabe81

x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ooooooooadd me Please :D my AF is due 3rd of August (my Youngest Birthday) soooooo fingers crossed it stays away x x


----------



## dozydormouse

Can't remember if I asked to be added? My AF supposed to be due on 3rd/4th august!


----------



## Futuremommy1

momwannabe81 said:


> Well i updated the list and I apologize for being gone so long, had some interesting couple of days added to that i got the news today 2 days prior to O that i will not be able to get donation this month :cry::cry::cry:
> Trying to be strong and I just needed time off from B&B as it's kind of heart breaking not being able to go thru the tww and say gratz to someone knowing that it won't be me :cry::cry: I am happy for all of u who will get a BFP really am but i'm sure u also understand the feelings I'm having, my sister said it will be good taking a month off and I'm really trying to see it that way, just hard to know ur out when ur just half way. Sorry for the rant just needed to get it out.](*,)
> Fx for all of u and tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


That sucks! I'm so sorry you won't get one this cycle. Is there any possibility that they could call at the last minute? I understand taking a break. This is a great time to reduce stress and think about something else. My need for a new job was my focus this month.

Thanks for adding my bfp :). And when you're ready to come back for next cycle and you get your bfp come find me


----------



## Ems77

madkitty said:


> god awful nausea for me this morn - silly girl decided to do a HPK LOL not that it would be positive at 7dpo but hey - and nope it wasnt.....refusing to touch the sticks again until monday LOL

I had a weak moment yesterday I SHOULD wait until Monday... but can I??? This cycle seems to be going very well, so prob not... :dohh:


----------



## Ellbee78

Futuremommy1 said:


> I just took a test....
> 
> :bfp: @ 9 dpo. OMG. I'm freaking out. There's a line!!!!! But I'm going to take a few more to make sure

WHOOOP congratulations!!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

marlamegs said:


> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> I O'd on Tuesday CD14 - AF is due August 9th - I'd like to wait to see if she shows up, if not I'm hoping to wait until August 15th to test - on my birthday. I'm using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor.
> 
> My AF is due the day after you!!! Keep in touch of whats happening!!Click to expand...

Yay!! Cycle buddies!?


----------



## mancil06

I am 7DPO and AF will be due around the 8th around the 6th of august


----------



## FitzBaby

Congrats to the BFPs!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

mancil06 said:


> I am 7DPO and AF will be due around the 8th around the 6th of august

so which day? The 6th


----------



## d1kt8r

Add me to the 27th, im also in the other Aug thread but why not join all lol GL

:dust: to all of you :):):)


----------



## mancil06

oh I don't know why I put the 8th thing in there lol Sorry I was dealing with my twins! Yes teh 6th please!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol I will after work. And welcome


----------



## TayBabes92

Add me to the 8th please  Im having some symptoms but I don't know if its just in my head


----------



## Mammatotwo

I would love to be added too if I could. I do not know if I am even ovulating. Thought I was and BDed alot and my chart said NO so then today I take another OPK and it is nearly positive. I do not think DH will Bd tonight so will try tomorrow and hope I do ovulate. Sorry for the ramblings.
But I will say tomorrow is O day so I will start testing on the 10th August.

Momwannabe- I am so sorry the donation will not come through. Why are they holding you up? So frustrating cause it means such a long wait for you:hugs: I am hoping you get your natural miracle this month:flower:

Futuremommy- Congrats! What a lovely start to this group. Hope it keeps up and we see lots of BFPs coming soon. 

Hi everyone :dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust:​


----------



## momwannabe81

Mammatotwo said:


> I would love to be added too if I could. I do not know if I am even ovulating. Thought I was and BDed alot and my chart said NO so then today I take another OPK and it is nearly positive. I do not think DH will Bd tonight so will try tomorrow and hope I do ovulate. Sorry for the ramblings.
> But I will say tomorrow is O day so I will start testing on the 10th August.
> 
> Momwannabe- I am so sorry the donation will not come through. Why are they holding you up? So frustrating cause it means such a long wait for you:hugs: I am hoping you get your natural miracle this month:flower:
> 
> Well it's a long story but the donor wants to stay anonymous and so it's kind of sneak around going on and this week he has family over and since he has also his kids this week he really can't come over (which produces less sample) and i can't go to his place(where he produces more). So i'm not trying to think about it and will take an opk Sunday and if, and thats an if, it's positive I will give him a call but I really doubt it as i usually O by cd 12-14 which cd 14 is Monday so Hopefully my body decides to wait LOL.
> About miracles I doubt that as we've been ttc/ntnp for 8 years even after 4-5 SA all coming back blank, has no blockage, his little swimmers are just too comfy in his jewels and won't come out. SO kind of gave up on that although would always take a test if i was ever late :dohh:
> Wow this turned into a long post. Sorry girls :)
> Fx for all of u


----------



## momwannabe81

TayBabes92 said:


> Add me to the 8th please  Im having some symptoms but I don't know if its just in my head

Fx they aren't in ur head and are true


----------



## Mammatotwo

momwannabe81 said:


> Mammatotwo said:
> 
> 
> I would love to be added too if I could. I do not know if I am even ovulating. Thought I was and BDed alot and my chart said NO so then today I take another OPK and it is nearly positive. I do not think DH will Bd tonight so will try tomorrow and hope I do ovulate. Sorry for the ramblings.
> But I will say tomorrow is O day so I will start testing on the 10th August.
> 
> Momwannabe- I am so sorry the donation will not come through. Why are they holding you up? So frustrating cause it means such a long wait for you:hugs: I am hoping you get your natural miracle this month:flower:
> 
> Well it's a long story but the donor wants to stay anonymous and so it's kind of sneak around going on and this week he has family over and since he has also his kids this week he really can't come over (which produces less sample) and i can't go to his place(where he produces more). So i'm not trying to think about it and will take an opk Sunday and if, and thats an if, it's positive I will give him a call but I really doubt it as i usually O by cd 12-14 which cd 14 is Monday so Hopefully my body decides to wait LOL.
> About miracles I doubt that as we've been ttc/ntnp for 8 years even after 4-5 SA all coming back blank, has no blockage, his little swimmers are just too comfy in his jewels and won't come out. SO kind of gave up on that although would always take a test if i was ever late :dohh:
> Wow this turned into a long post. Sorry girls :)
> Fx for all of u
> 
> I am sorry for the the long journey you are having TTC your precious baby :hugs:. I will keep your fingers crossed you O late this month.Click to expand...


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

I will be testing Aug 12th! FX!! Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Sillygirl9113

Hi! I'm new, and trying to wait patiently until the 4th to test. This would be my 2nd LO. Also, my 1st official month ttc. Although, I have been tracking and preparing since April. Good luck everyone!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey there can you change me from the 2nd to the 28th please :witch: showed up 5 days early so will try again for the end of august, thanks


----------



## ButterflyK

Please add me, testing on the 1st, O on CD 10 with a 14 day lp phase so AF should start that day. 

No symptoms really a little crampy but not like I usually get and sore boobs. My chart looks good I think.


----------



## JBear85

Can I be added as well? I'm new and a late joiner, AF is due August 2 so I could technically test now but I'm going to wait until the 3rd! :)


----------



## zozarini

Could you please add me when you get a chance?

Zozarini Due to test August 10th 2011

Thank you so much xxxx


----------



## Mrs_O

You can put me down for the 17th! Af due then, but I am sure I will be testing early!


----------



## Jemma0717

After these odd symptoms I am praying and praying to have a BFP!!!


----------



## becale

Hi girls - can you please add me to the group? AF is due Aug. 2. I tested yesterday afternoon at 9 dpo and it was a BFN:( I'm hoping it was just too early! I've been off BCP since December but just started charting a couple months ago. This month we used PreSeed and an OPK and I just felt like it would be my month...but of course now I'm discouraged cause I just HAD to test ugh. Good luck to everyone:)


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> After these odd symptoms I am praying and praying to have a BFP!!!

We're praying for you Jemma!! I have a load of symptoms too, but I just don't "feel" PG :(


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> After these odd symptoms I am praying and praying to have a BFP!!!
> 
> We're praying for you Jemma!! I have a load of symptoms too, but I just don't "feel" PG :(Click to expand...

Same :(

But someone gave me lots of hope yesterday!! She said that she got a BFP after feeling the exact same we do sooo keep praying!

:dust:

:dust:


----------



## AlvysGrl

August 12th for me please:)


----------



## LouiseClare

Hiya, Can you add me on the 12th August please.


----------



## momwannabe81

Sillygirl9113 said:


> Hi! I'm new, and trying to wait patiently until the 4th to test. This would be my 2nd LO. Also, my 1st official month ttc. Although, I have been tracking and preparing since April. Good luck everyone!

GL hope u get ur BFP


----------



## momwannabe81

TrAyBaby said:


> Hey there can you change me from the 2nd to the 28th please :witch: showed up 5 days early so will try again for the end of august, thanks

Sorry the witch got u, but ur still in for August, fx this is ur month. Will u do anything different this month?


----------



## momwannabe81

ButterflyK said:


> Please add me, testing on the 1st, O on CD 10 with a 14 day lp phase so AF should start that day.
> 
> No symptoms really a little crampy but not like I usually get and sore boobs. My chart looks good I think.

It sure does, hopefully those temp stay up Fx for u:thumbup:


----------



## momwannabe81

Mrs_O said:


> You can put me down for the 17th! Af due then, but I am sure I will be testing early!

I think we all cave in and test early LOL


----------



## momwannabe81

Jemma0717 said:


> After these odd symptoms I am praying and praying to have a BFP!!!

Fx for u, Share ur symptoms so u can get more positive encouragment. Although I know how it is to give ur hopes up. Hope u have get ur BFP :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

I woke up this AM super nauseated and really really sore bbs....I have a lot of frequent urination as well. 

But I did do a EPT today and BFN...but I also learned today that I O on the 22nd not the 20th sooo I am not as far out as I thought. We shall see!


----------



## momwannabe81

Jemma0717 said:


> I woke up this AM super nauseated and really really sore bbs....I have a lot of frequent urination as well.
> 
> But I did do a EPT today and BFN...but I also learned today that I O on the 22nd not the 20th sooo I am not as far out as I thought. We shall see!

fx


----------



## TwoMummies

Can I join please x 

We are trying AI with a donor and will be testing on 17th August if AF dosn't arrive before then.

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Jemma0717

Fx! Good Luck TwoMummies! :dust:


----------



## magrace

I really hope I get my BFP... I know im still early but i have no symptoms what so ever... do they only arrive after inplantation?


----------



## Esdee

Put me down for a BFP!!! :bfp:

I got my first line at 7dpo (I know super early!) and then again but much darker this morning at 9dpo!

SUPER EXCITED!!!! :happydance:

Check out the pics of my hpts on my post in the tests page!!!


----------



## magrace

esdee said:


> put me down for a bfp!!! :bfp:
> 
> I got my first line at 7dpo (i know super early!) and then again but much darker this morning at 9dpo!
> 
> Super excited!!!! :happydance:
> 
> check out the pics of my hpts on my post in the tests page!!!

congrats!!!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

marlamegs said:


> I really hope I get my BFP... I know im still early but i have no symptoms what so ever... do they only arrive after inplantation?

I already notice symptoms. I usually get PMS around 9-10 days before AF but I'm already super tired (napping in the day), bloated, constipated and I have a YI (which I NEVER get). So either AF is coming early or ?????


----------



## magrace

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> I really hope I get my BFP... I know im still early but i have no symptoms what so ever... do they only arrive after inplantation?
> 
> I already notice symptoms. I usually get PMS around 9-10 days before AF but I'm already super tired (napping in the day), bloated, constipated and I have a YI (which I NEVER get). So either AF is coming early or ?????Click to expand...

Ive been constipated... which sucks lol... especially at work when you go potty like a million times!! Im also tired.. but im always tired.


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

marlamegs said:


> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> I really hope I get my BFP... I know im still early but i have no symptoms what so ever... do they only arrive after inplantation?
> 
> I already notice symptoms. I usually get PMS around 9-10 days before AF but I'm already super tired (napping in the day), bloated, constipated and I have a YI (which I NEVER get). So either AF is coming early or ?????Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been constipated... which sucks lol... especially at work when you go potty like a million times!! Im also tired.. but im always tired.Click to expand...

Being constipated SUCKS!!! I get backed up every month worse and worse until AF shows up. If these symptoms keep up I definitely will be testing early. I'm not usually this tired... even when I'm PMSing.


----------



## magrace

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> I really hope I get my BFP... I know im still early but i have no symptoms what so ever... do they only arrive after inplantation?
> 
> I already notice symptoms. I usually get PMS around 9-10 days before AF but I'm already super tired (napping in the day), bloated, constipated and I have a YI (which I NEVER get). So either AF is coming early or ?????Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been constipated... which sucks lol... especially at work when you go potty like a million times!! Im also tired.. but im always tired.Click to expand...
> 
> Being constipated SUCKS!!! I get backed up every month worse and worse until AF shows up. If these symptoms keep up I definitely will be testing early. I'm not usually this tired... even when I'm PMSing.Click to expand...

I think my nipples feel a little different as well.. They usually arnt this tender... MAYBE TMI lol but DH pulls and what not on them... almost punched him in the face lol ohhhh wellll so we'll see Ill be testing early as possible cause i have 10ML tests... so hopefully I get a BFP next week!!!! I hope we both get one!!! we arnt that far away from eachother!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Esdee said:


> Put me down for a BFP!!! :bfp:
> 
> I got my first line at 7dpo (I know super early!) and then again but much darker this morning at 9dpo!
> 
> SUPER EXCITED!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Check out the pics of my hpts on my post in the tests page!!!

OMG congrats. I will definitely add it as soon as i get off in 4 hours


----------



## emma1985

Please can I join,

Were on out 1st Month, Trying for First Baby - not first preganancy, we have an angel :(
Using Clear Blue Digital Ovulation Tests

Thanks


----------



## chocbunni01

my face has turned pimply in the past 2 days :wacko: anyone get pimply face with soy iso? :haha: last cycle af was cd 22, and the month before cd 24... im on pins and needles over here. today is cd 24, as of midnite.. as long as af doesnt show... im beyond nervous right now, and to think i have to do my bbt in 3 hours for an accurate reading.. yah ok....


----------



## TwoMummies

Esdee said:


> Put me down for a BFP!!! :bfp:
> 
> I got my first line at 7dpo (I know super early!) and then again but much darker this morning at 9dpo!
> 
> SUPER EXCITED!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Check out the pics of my hpts on my post in the tests page!!!

Huge Congratulations !!! :happydance: :happydance:

Lots and lots of :dust::dust: to everyone!


----------



## momwannabe81

emma1985 said:


> Please can I join,
> 
> Were on out 1st Month, Trying for First Baby - not first preganancy, we have an angel :(
> Using Clear Blue Digital Ovulation Tests
> 
> Thanks

when will u test? I used the same opk and it's nice to see that smiley face :winkwink: I'm on my first pregnancy so hopefully we both get our BFPs soon (although i'm on a forced break this cycle):dohh:


----------



## momwannabe81

chocbunni01 said:


> my face has turned pimply in the past 2 days :wacko: anyone get pimply face with soy iso? :haha: last cycle af was cd 22, and the month before cd 24... im on pins and needles over here. today is cd 24, as of midnite.. as long as af doesnt show... im beyond nervous right now, and to think i have to do my bbt in 3 hours for an accurate reading.. yah ok....

my fingers and everything else are crossed for U, have u tested yet? Pimples as much as we hate them are also a pregnancy sign.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## momwannabe81

TwoMummies said:


> Can I join please x
> 
> We are trying AI with a donor and will be testing on 17th August if AF dosn't arrive before then.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!

Nice not to be the only one, I'm also doing AI with donor as DH is not able too. I use instead cup and pre seed, U? I'm on a forced break this month. so I'm just here and being happy for the other ladies who get their BFP, and support those who the witch visited. Fx it's ur month


----------



## Futuremommy1

Esdee said:


> Put me down for a BFP!!! :bfp:
> 
> I got my first line at 7dpo (I know super early!) and then again but much darker this morning at 9dpo!
> 
> SUPER EXCITED!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Check out the pics of my hpts on my post in the tests page!!!

Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JRscorpio8

Please can I be added to your list?

This is my 1st month TTC for #1 so this is my 1st 2WW! 

I don't know how I feel about my chances this month... I have just come off bcp on the 11th so was worried it might take a while for my body to get back in rhythm but I got a really strong OPK on thurs. I'm not temping so I can't be sure that I def did Ov but I had the worst ovary pain that lasted from Thurs afternoon until Fri morning so I'm hoping that was my egg being released! [-o&lt; I couldn't DTD on thursday tho but BD'd on Fri morning TWICE!! and this morning once. I hope that's not too late.

We had been :sex: a lot up to Ov but I doubt any sperm had been hanging around cos I didn't have any EWCM (must be side effect coming off pill). We had been using conceive plus but not a lot.

I've been so good, cold turkeyed on the cigarettes about a month ago, have hardly had any alcohol and making sure to get my preconcep vits everyday (as well as shoving them down the OH's throat) O:) It's so hard that there is nothing I can do now but wait!!! 

I'm not going to test until my period is late which I estimate to be 12th Aug based on when I think I O'd. If :witch: doesn't turn up I will test on 15th so please can you put me on your list and keep FX'd for me!!?

Good luck to everyone!!! 

:dust:


----------



## chocbunni01

no i havent tested yet.... im going to hold on for as long as i can... dont wanna be disappointed... congrats on the 2 bfp's


----------



## TwoMummies

momwannabe81 said:


> TwoMummies said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please x
> 
> We are trying AI with a donor and will be testing on 17th August if AF dosn't arrive before then.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!
> 
> Nice not to be the only one, I'm also doing AI with donor as DH is not able too. I use instead cup and pre seed, U? I'm on a forced break this month. so I'm just here and being happy for the other ladies who get their BFP, and support those who the witch visited. Fx it's ur monthClick to expand...


Well we are a lesbian couple so have to use a donor, not having much success without one :haha:

We have been using soft cups, not tried pre-seed but will proberly be looking into it if no joy this cycle.

We have inseminated today and will be doing it again on Monday to try and maximise our chances. Fingers are tightly crossed!

There is a group under assisted conception full of ladies who are using A.I with donor sperm, will find the link now and you'll have to pop over and say hi :)


----------



## TwoMummies

Here it is:

https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...onsidering-home-insemination-donor-sperm.html


----------



## twpnsfs10

Joining! Tested today! I really think we did it!!!!

:shrug:


----------



## MissMaya

I caved and tested yesterday, BFN, which I really shouldn´t have done :nope: AF is scheduled to arrive Aug. 4 and the wait is almost unbearable! 
The only thing right now that is giving me any kind of hope is the strange tuggings and pangs going on in my belly for the past few days. Somehow, though, I woke up this morning and just felt like I´m out for this month....So frustrating. 

Best of luck to everyone and Congratulations to our two BFPs!!! :hugs:
FX


----------



## Jemma0717

MissMaya...I am with you. I am due 8/3 and I tested yesterday and BFN...I also woke up this AM just knowing I am out this month...all my symptoms have gone away.

Oh well, maybe next month!


----------



## ButterflyK

Hopfully we all get BFP this cycle. 

Can someone look at my chart I am having slight cramps but that's it. My temp isn't rising but its not going down either.


----------



## TwoMummies

twpnsfs10 said:


> Joining! Tested today! I really think we did it!!!!
> 
> View attachment 242229
> :shrug:

Looks good.

I can see a faint line.

How many DPO are you?


----------



## TwoMummies

Don't give up yet Maya and Jemma!!

Your not out until AF shows up!

Not all tests pick up pregnancy this early.

When I was pregnant with my son I had NO symptoms whatsoever and all tests were saying negative, was a bloody shock when I got a BFP and then found out I was 13 weeks gone!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## twpnsfs10

TwoMummies said:


> twpnsfs10 said:
> 
> 
> Joining! Tested today! I really think we did it!!!!
> 
> View attachment 242229
> :shrug:
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> I can see a faint line.
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

Gosh, I do'nt even know. I thought I may have O'd on CD 24 and the DF and I only BD'd twice. My cycles are 44 days about and today is CD 48 so Im technically late. With my son, I didn't test pos (and then only faint) until I was 7 weeks.


----------



## Roxie

please put me down for the 6th :)


----------



## TwoMummies

twpnsfs10 said:


> TwoMummies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twpnsfs10 said:
> 
> 
> Joining! Tested today! I really think we did it!!!!
> 
> View attachment 242229
> :shrug:
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> I can see a faint line.
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, I do'nt even know. I thought I may have O'd on CD 24 and the DF and I only BD'd twice. My cycles are 44 days about and today is CD 48 so Im technically late. With my son, I didn't test pos (and then only faint) until I was 7 weeks.Click to expand...

Wow how have you resisted the urge to take 10 tests!

If I was late I think I would be peeing on EVERY test I had lol.

Hope this is it for you :)


----------



## twpnsfs10

LOL Believe me, I have been taking tests. They have all been neg and yesterday I thought I saw something but today was like WOAH, you are there!


----------



## Ems77

twpnsfs10 said:


> LOL Believe me, I have been taking tests. They have all been neg and yesterday I thought I saw something but today was like WOAH, you are there!

:happydance: Congrats to you!!


----------



## Ems77

TwoMummies said:


> Don't give up yet Maya and Jemma!!
> 
> Your not out until AF shows up!
> Not all tests pick up pregnancy this early.

She's right!! My AF is due tomorrow and I just now got some evap lines!!! It ain't over ladies!!


----------



## Patsy

Hi everyone, I'm due 4th August so add me to the list. I tested today and got a BFN but I figure it's just too soon. Fingers crossed for everybody!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

marlamegs said:


> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> I really hope I get my BFP... I know im still early but i have no symptoms what so ever... do they only arrive after inplantation?
> 
> I already notice symptoms. I usually get PMS around 9-10 days before AF but I'm already super tired (napping in the day), bloated, constipated and I have a YI (which I NEVER get). So either AF is coming early or ?????Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been constipated... which sucks lol... especially at work when you go potty like a million times!! Im also tired.. but im always tired.Click to expand...
> 
> Being constipated SUCKS!!! I get backed up every month worse and worse until AF shows up. If these symptoms keep up I definitely will be testing early. I'm not usually this tired... even when I'm PMSing.Click to expand...
> 
> I think my nipples feel a little different as well.. They usually arnt this tender... MAYBE TMI lol but DH pulls and what not on them... almost punched him in the face lol ohhhh wellll so we'll see Ill be testing early as possible cause i have 10ML tests... so hopefully I get a BFP next week!!!! I hope we both get one!!! we arnt that far away from eachother!!Click to expand...

My nipples look a bit bigger and darker today but it could just be me. I didn't even know there were 10ml tests!! I so need to get some!! I wonder if they really work? I really don't know if I am pregnant or not but holy hell I'm moody!!! We actually have family out in Calgary!!


----------



## magrace

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> I really hope I get my BFP... I know im still early but i have no symptoms what so ever... do they only arrive after inplantation?
> 
> I already notice symptoms. I usually get PMS around 9-10 days before AF but I'm already super tired (napping in the day), bloated, constipated and I have a YI (which I NEVER get). So either AF is coming early or ?????Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been constipated... which sucks lol... especially at work when you go potty like a million times!! Im also tired.. but im always tired.Click to expand...
> 
> Being constipated SUCKS!!! I get backed up every month worse and worse until AF shows up. If these symptoms keep up I definitely will be testing early. I'm not usually this tired... even when I'm PMSing.Click to expand...
> 
> Well Ive just woken up from a 4 hour nap... so we'll see what happens... My sister used the 10ML and hers showed a week early... I hope we get our BFP!!
> 
> I think my nipples feel a little different as well.. They usually arnt this tender... MAYBE TMI lol but DH pulls and what not on them... almost punched him in the face lol ohhhh wellll so we'll see Ill be testing early as possible cause i have 10ML tests... so hopefully I get a BFP next week!!!! I hope we both get one!!! we arnt that far away from eachother!!Click to expand...
> 
> My nipples look a bit bigger and darker today but it could just be me. I didn't even know there were 10ml tests!! I so need to get some!! I wonder if they really work? I really don't know if I am pregnant or not but holy hell I'm moody!!! We actually have family out in Calgary!!Click to expand...

I just woke up from a 4 hour nap!!! I was so tired... my nipples are not sore a little more sensitive i would say but not the least bit sore... I had some cramping last night while reading to my little one before bed...
My sister used the 10mL ones and her pregnancy showed a week before her AF was due. I hope we get our BFP!!


----------



## chocbunni01

im thinking im going to wait longer then the 8/1 to test. i just rather wait and see if af is going to show... especially since my cycles are all over the place... only symptoms are slight cramping throughout the day...


----------



## Ellbee78

Good luck ladies! 2 BFP's and it's not even August yet.


----------



## ania

Ellbee78 said:


> Good luck ladies! 2 BFP's and it's not even August yet.

A third one here at 9DPO (tested this morning). Good luck to you all!!! :flower:


----------



## cdj1

Congrats Ania! x


----------



## ania

cdj1 said:


> Congrats Ania! x


Thank you so much! Hope you'll get your good news in the next couple of days (just looked at your ticker and you will be testing soon I guess?) - GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## nunu123

congrats to the bfps and h&h 9 months. unfortunately for me AF got me today 6 days early did n't even have chance to test. same as last month going in for hormonal check tomorrow. and looking into some medical care may do an iui the cycle after next after i get things sorted out. see you in september everyone.


----------



## TwoMummies

ania said:


> Ellbee78 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies! 2 BFP's and it's not even August yet.
> 
> A third one here at 9DPO (tested this morning). Good luck to you all!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## TwoMummies

nunu123 said:


> congrats to the bfps and h&h 9 months. unfortunately for me AF got me today 6 days early did n't even have chance to test. same as last month going in for hormonal check tomorrow. and looking into some medical care may do an iui the cycle after next after i get things sorted out. see you in september everyone.

So sorry hun :cry: :hugs:

Fingers crossed all the checks go well for you. :flower:


----------



## Amarna

I'm out for this month. AF came a week early. On to the next cycle for me I guess. :(


----------



## Ellbee78

ania said:


> Ellbee78 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies! 2 BFP's and it's not even August yet.
> 
> A third one here at 9DPO (tested this morning). Good luck to you all!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Congrats lovely lady!!
:thumbup:


----------



## IwannaBFP

I have a ? So I have been having some off cycles since my MC a couple of months ago so I am having a hard time figuring out when I Ovulate. The OPKs dont seem to be matching up with my body signs. CD 14 I got a pos OPK but my CM was kinda watery but clear. But not EWCM. Do you have to have EWCM to Ovulate? Also my cervix was easy to reach and a little hard instead of the opposite.

If I did ovulate on CD14 then I am 3DPO!!!!! :D


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

marlamegs said:


> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> I really hope I get my BFP... I know im still early but i have no symptoms what so ever... do they only arrive after inplantation?
> 
> I already notice symptoms. I usually get PMS around 9-10 days before AF but I'm already super tired (napping in the day), bloated, constipated and I have a YI (which I NEVER get). So either AF is coming early or ?????Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been constipated... which sucks lol... especially at work when you go potty like a million times!! Im also tired.. but im always tired.Click to expand...
> 
> Being constipated SUCKS!!! I get backed up every month worse and worse until AF shows up. If these symptoms keep up I definitely will be testing early. I'm not usually this tired... even when I'm PMSing.Click to expand...
> 
> Well Ive just woken up from a 4 hour nap... so we'll see what happens... My sister used the 10ML and hers showed a week early... I hope we get our BFP!!
> 
> I think my nipples feel a little different as well.. They usually arnt this tender... MAYBE TMI lol but DH pulls and what not on them... almost punched him in the face lol ohhhh wellll so we'll see Ill be testing early as possible cause i have 10ML tests... so hopefully I get a BFP next week!!!! I hope we both get one!!! we arnt that far away from eachother!!Click to expand...
> 
> My nipples look a bit bigger and darker today but it could just be me. I didn't even know there were 10ml tests!! I so need to get some!! I wonder if they really work? I really don't know if I am pregnant or not but holy hell I'm moody!!! We actually have family out in Calgary!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just woke up from a 4 hour nap!!! I was so tired... my nipples are not sore a little more sensitive i would say but not the least bit sore... I had some cramping last night while reading to my little one before bed...
> My sister used the 10mL ones and her pregnancy showed a week before her AF was due. I hope we get our BFP!!Click to expand...

Too bad I can only find the 10's online :( I'd like one for this week!! I have a gyno appt for Tuesday - maybe I'll get a blood test?? see what the doc says. I am seriously wiped today. I got up showered and went back to bed this AM. Still constipated and now my face is breaking out! I just NEED to know one way or another.. either AF needs to show up or a BFP!! UGH.


----------



## TwoMummies

Amarna said:


> I'm out for this month. AF came a week early. On to the next cycle for me I guess. :(

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, Can I join the testing thread? Please put me down for testing on August 8th. Thanks in advance!!


Good luck and baby dust to everyone testing. :dust: :dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

Updated...
Sorry for the witch visiting and gratz on the new BFPs


----------



## magrace

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> I really hope I get my BFP... I know im still early but i have no symptoms what so ever... do they only arrive after inplantation?
> 
> I already notice symptoms. I usually get PMS around 9-10 days before AF but I'm already super tired (napping in the day), bloated, constipated and I have a YI (which I NEVER get). So either AF is coming early or ?????Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been constipated... which sucks lol... especially at work when you go potty like a million times!! Im also tired.. but im always tired.Click to expand...
> 
> Being constipated SUCKS!!! I get backed up every month worse and worse until AF shows up. If these symptoms keep up I definitely will be testing early. I'm not usually this tired... even when I'm PMSing.Click to expand...
> 
> Well Ive just woken up from a 4 hour nap... so we'll see what happens... My sister used the 10ML and hers showed a week early... I hope we get our BFP!!
> 
> I think my nipples feel a little different as well.. They usually arnt this tender... MAYBE TMI lol but DH pulls and what not on them... almost punched him in the face lol ohhhh wellll so we'll see Ill be testing early as possible cause i have 10ML tests... so hopefully I get a BFP next week!!!! I hope we both get one!!! we arnt that far away from eachother!!Click to expand...
> 
> My nipples look a bit bigger and darker today but it could just be me. I didn't even know there were 10ml tests!! I so need to get some!! I wonder if they really work? I really don't know if I am pregnant or not but holy hell I'm moody!!! We actually have family out in Calgary!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just woke up from a 4 hour nap!!! I was so tired... my nipples are not sore a little more sensitive i would say but not the least bit sore... I had some cramping last night while reading to my little one before bed...
> My sister used the 10mL ones and her pregnancy showed a week before her AF was due. I hope we get our BFP!!Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad I can only find the 10's online :( I'd like one for this week!! I have a gyno appt for Tuesday - maybe I'll get a blood test?? see what the doc says. I am seriously wiped today. I got up showered and went back to bed this AM. Still constipated and now my face is breaking out! I just NEED to know one way or another.. either AF needs to show up or a BFP!! UGH.Click to expand...

I broke out too :(... and was at the beach today and felt like absolute crap... couldnt lie on my stomach because it was really uncomfy!! I want my BFP!!


----------



## Ems77

O.M.G. :bfp: I am in shock!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00327-20110731-2039.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## magrace

CONGRATS HUN!!! did u have any symptoms??


----------



## twpnsfs10

Vaurissa said:


> O.M.G. :bfp: I am in shock!!

Congratulations to you! How amazing! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!:dance:


----------



## Ems77

twpnsfs10 said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> O.M.G. :bfp: I am in shock!!
> 
> Congratulations to you! How amazing! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!:dance:Click to expand...

Thank You!! 



marlamegs said:


> CONGRATS HUN!!! did u have any symptoms??

My bbs started hurting later than normal, my cervix stayed up, it didn't feel any different than normal though, my temp stayed up slightly, teeny tiny orangish dot of IB at 8 DPO, minor cramping from, I believe, implantation.


----------



## twpnsfs10

:shrug:

Very nervous. Got two + on saturday and Sunday FMU....decided to tell the fiance and he was stoked. I told him that I wanted to test one more time on Monday to be sure but he was so excited that he convinced me to test at 10 pm....BFN.....WTH?!?! So I waited.....4 hours...dark urine....BFN.

I cannot even stress enough how pink my lines are although faint. 

I'm at a loss and scared of a chemical.


----------



## momwannabe81

twpnsfs10 said:


> :shrug:
> 
> Very nervous. Got two + on saturday and Sunday FMU....decided to tell the fiance and he was stoked. I told him that I wanted to test one more time on Monday to be sure but he was so excited that he convinced me to test at 10 pm....BFN.....WTH?!?! So I waited.....4 hours...dark urine....BFN.
> 
> I cannot even stress enough how pink my lines are although faint.
> 
> I'm at a loss and scared of a chemical.

Hope it's not fx for u let us know what it says tomorrow morning


----------



## momwannabe81

Vaurissa said:


> twpnsfs10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> O.M.G. :bfp: I am in shock!!
> 
> Congratulations to you! How amazing! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!:dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You!!
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS HUN!!! did u have any symptoms??Click to expand...
> 
> My bbs started hurting later than normal, my cervix stayed up, it didn't feel any different than normal though, my temp stayed up slightly, teeny tiny orangish dot of IB at 8 DPO, minor cramping from, I believe, implantation.Click to expand...

Congratz :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## eoinandconor

Hi Everyone... Im Laura 28 on 2nd month ttc baby number 3 with hubby :)

Got smiley face on cbfm saturday, bd on friday eve saturday and sunday, Hubby works away all week, so im hoping it was faith that i got a positive cbfm at the weekend when he was home and he didnt need to pull a sicky haha

Done all i can this month so the dreaded 2ww is on ...


----------



## momwannabe81

eoinandconor said:


> Hi Everyone... Im Laura 28 on 2nd month ttc baby number 3 with hubby :)
> 
> Got smiley face on cbfm saturday, bd on friday eve saturday and sunday, Hubby works away all week, so im hoping it was faith that i got a positive cbfm at the weekend when he was home and he didnt need to pull a sicky haha
> 
> Done all i can this month so the dreaded 2ww is on ...

welcome, when will u be testing?


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> I have a ? So I have been having some off cycles since my MC a couple of months ago so I am having a hard time figuring out when I Ovulate. The OPKs dont seem to be matching up with my body signs. CD 14 I got a pos OPK but my CM was kinda watery but clear. But not EWCM. Do you have to have EWCM to Ovulate? Also my cervix was easy to reach and a little hard instead of the opposite.
> 
> If I did ovulate on CD14 then I am 3DPO!!!!! :D

EWCm is the most fertile but u can have watery and no ewcm sometimes and still Ovulate, u could have had it and just not much to notice. Last cycle had a lot of watery cm but not much ewcm but both opk and chart confirmed I ovulated. Do u chart?


----------



## madkitty

still no luck this end - feel sad today. congrats though to tall those with BFPs yay!


----------



## airotciv

Hey!

I have had a prediction for September 2011 conception, another for October, another for September/October (possibly earlier she said if I can relax!) and one for May next year. Totally ignoring the May next year one!!! In any case, I have a good feeling about August as it's our 1st wedding anniversary and I just have a general good feeling about it :).

This is cycle 7. Cycles 1 & 2, I did BBT, cycle 2 I used OPKs, cycles 2 - 6 we used Preseed. Cycles 3 - 6 were relaxed. Cycle 6 we barely tried where we were just so tired.

Cycle 7, we're using OPKs, I'm BBTing, we're using Preseed and we're having even more :sex: :). I'm also thinking I might drink some green tea, but never had it before.

I'm due on the 21st August, but won't test until the Thursday the 25th if I'm that late cos that would be one day longer than my longest cycle.

We'll see. Fingers soooooooooooooo tightly crossed!!! :dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ill be testing 5th i think 
:)


----------



## TayBabes92

I'm 7DPO and I have been getting a lot of symptoms which I hope isn't in my head. Boobs would be the worst they are really sore. My ticker said one of the come early symptoms for 7DPO is sore/tender boobs. I don't know if it's true but I'm sticking to it. I'm feeling better and a lot more positive today


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies i'll be testing 12th August. Congrats to all the BFP's so far


----------



## chocbunni01

i cracked and tested... BFN


----------



## momwannabe81

chocbunni01 said:


> i cracked and tested... BFN

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jo14

I will join my AF is due 11th Aug


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

AF is 9/10th for me!! UGH!! Not sure if I'm showing signs or not. I'm only 6 dpo but having some mild cramping. However that is not unusual! :( I tend to have cramping one wk before AF. But also I have had this fullness feeling and food doesn't make me sick but I'm just not interested in eating. Also tender breast. Oh the torture of the TWW!!!


----------



## rdy4number2

I will test August 26th.


----------



## momwannabe81

well ladies i'm back in. :happydance::happydance:
my body decided to wait to Ov and i'm either today or imminent, and was able to get 2 donations today :happydance::happydance: I'm exited this might be our month. :happydance::happydance: Just overall happy and exited....


----------



## beachlou

Hello,

Can I join in? Though I am only on CD1 but have high hopes this month after buggering it up last month (stopped DTD too early!) but will be testing towards the end of the month hopefully. I'm hoping to give my Hubby a nice BFP test on his 30th b'day, which is on the 1st Sept.


----------



## Ems77

momwannabe81 said:


> well ladies i'm back in. :happydance::happydance:
> my body decided to wait to Ov and i'm either today or imminent, and was able to get 2 donations today :happydance::happydance: I'm exited this might be our month. :happydance::happydance: Just overall happy and exited....

Woo hoo!!! Time to get your BFP on!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

momwannabe81 said:


> well ladies i'm back in. :happydance::happydance:
> my body decided to wait to Ov and i'm either today or imminent, and was able to get 2 donations today :happydance::happydance: I'm exited this might be our month. :happydance::happydance: Just overall happy and exited....

Amazing :happydance: FXed for you this month :happydance:


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Loving all the BFP this month!! Congrats Ladies!!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

momwannabe81 said:


> well ladies i'm back in. :happydance::happydance:
> my body decided to wait to Ov and i'm either today or imminent, and was able to get 2 donations today :happydance::happydance: I'm exited this might be our month. :happydance::happydance: Just overall happy and exited....

OOOOHHH!!! Good luck!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hi ladies, we'll I knew she was coming but AF came for me this morning. My cycles are 28 days, so I'll be testing again on August 29th after IUI #2 - I hope! Can you put me on the list for that day?

Thanks & congrats to all the BFPs this month! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:
 

> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> I have a ? So I have been having some off cycles since my MC a couple of months ago so I am having a hard time figuring out when I Ovulate. The OPKs dont seem to be matching up with my body signs. CD 14 I got a pos OPK but my CM was kinda watery but clear. But not EWCM. Do you have to have EWCM to Ovulate? Also my cervix was easy to reach and a little hard instead of the opposite.
> 
> If I did ovulate on CD14 then I am 3DPO!!!!! :D
> 
> EWCm is the most fertile but u can have watery and no ewcm sometimes and still Ovulate, u could have had it and just not much to notice. Last cycle had a lot of watery cm but not much ewcm but both opk and chart confirmed I ovulated. Do u chart?Click to expand...

Thanks for responding. :) I do a little at home. That day my temp went up but it went back down again. ??? ( I am wondering if my thermometer is broken) Today I have a lot of CM (creamy) and my OPK was NEG. I am going to take it as I O on CD 14. Also on CD 16 my nipples were a lot bigger and bright blue veins in a few spots which never happens. So I guess well see. :) Thanks again.


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> well ladies i'm back in. :happydance::happydance:
> my body decided to wait to Ov and i'm either today or imminent, and was able to get 2 donations today :happydance::happydance: I'm exited this might be our month. :happydance::happydance: Just overall happy and exited....

WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ruthyh

AF due on the 5th. 4 days and counting.


----------



## laura1981

I am due to test Aug 13th as AF due Aug 12th doubt i will be able to wait though lol


----------



## IwannaBFP

laura1981 said:


> I am due to test Aug 13th as AF due Aug 12th doubt i will be able to wait though lol

You will fit right in then. lol


----------



## IwannaBFP

ruthyh said:


> AF due on the 5th. 4 days and counting.

Have you made it this long with out testing!?! That's pretty good!


----------



## 1948LC

Hi, I tested 1 day early and got my :bfp:!


----------



## becale

Congrats:)


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats!!! :D


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ooooooooooooo ladies i think i maybe onto a winner this Cycle EEEkkkkkkkk :haha:

Fertility Friend said My chart is Possibly Triphasic on CD24 (i know you dont need this for pregnancy) I had a lovely dip on 8DPO and got very very very faint lines on Wondfo 25mIU Test and also a FRER today... Hoping i get a better line on my FRER tomorrow fingers crossed...

And congrats to those who already have they BFP x x


----------



## IwannaBFP

1948LC said:


> Hi, I tested 1 day early and got my :bfp:!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## R&JBabybean

Congrats to all the ladies that have got their BFP's:happydance:
I will be testing 21st August:flower:


----------



## Ellbee78

1948LC said:


> Hi, I tested 1 day early and got my :bfp:!

Congrats!!

This thread is a pleasure to read through! I wish I didn't have so long to wait to test! My DH wants me to test now but I am sticking to my guns. 19th x


----------



## IwannaBFP

Ellbee78 said:


> 1948LC said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I tested 1 day early and got my :bfp:!
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> This thread is a pleasure to read through! I wish I didn't have so long to wait to test! My DH wants me to test now but I am sticking to my guns. 19th xClick to expand...

It's so hard huh!!! I hope you can make it!!!! Where are you at on ur cycle?


----------



## Wilsey

Ellbee78 said:


> 1948LC said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I tested 1 day early and got my :bfp:!
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> This thread is a pleasure to read through! I wish I didn't have so long to wait to test! My DH wants me to test now but I am sticking to my guns. 19th xClick to expand...

I'm testing the 19th too!! It feels like it's ages away!! :dohh:


----------



## Ellbee78

IwannaBFP said:


> Ellbee78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948LC said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I tested 1 day early and got my :bfp:!
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> This thread is a pleasure to read through! I wish I didn't have so long to wait to test! My DH wants me to test now but I am sticking to my guns. 19th xClick to expand...
> 
> It's so hard huh!!! I hope you can make it!!!! Where are you at on ur cycle?Click to expand...


I have no idea! I had a miscarriage on 1st July and haven't had AF yet, have been DTD for 2 weeks, got sick of waiting on AF so we decided to just go for it and hope AF stays away. We are going away for a couple of days (16th-18th) so going to test when we get back.


----------



## Ellbee78

Wilsey said:


> Ellbee78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948LC said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I tested 1 day early and got my :bfp:!
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> This thread is a pleasure to read through! I wish I didn't have so long to wait to test! My DH wants me to test now but I am sticking to my guns. 19th xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm testing the 19th too!! It feels like it's ages away!! :dohh:Click to expand...

It does but I'm frightened to test earlier. We must be strong and wait- at least we both know we are in the same boat...waiting and waiting haha x


----------



## Wilsey

I had a chemical pregnancy in June and it was really disappointing to test the day before AF and get a BFP then test the following day and get a BFN and then get AF a day later. If I had waited until I was at least late I wouldn't have seen the BFP.

So I've resolved to only test when I am officially late! (as much as I want to POAS earlier!) :dohh:


----------



## messymommy

Can I still get in on this? I'm supposed to be getting AF on Aug. 5th or so. I took a test today, 10dpo and it's a BFN but maybe it's just too early to test.


----------



## mancil06

Do you see what I see?!?!!!!!


It looks pretty faint in the pic but it is darker IRL!! I couldn't get my camera to take a good pic but hopefully I will get a darker one tomorow!!!! I am about to have a heart attack!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

mancil06 said:


> Do you see what I see?!?!!!!!
> View attachment 243729
> 
> 
> It looks pretty faint in the pic but it is darker IRL!! I couldn't get my camera to take a good pic but hopefully I will get a darker one tomorow!!!! I am about to have a heart attack!!!!!!!

I can see it without having to move my screen. Faint but there!!! :happydance:


----------



## IwannaBFP

I have 10 days left of my TWW!!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

mancil06 said:


> Do you see what I see?!?!!!!!
> View attachment 243729
> 
> 
> It looks pretty faint in the pic but it is darker IRL!! I couldn't get my camera to take a good pic but hopefully I will get a darker one tomorow!!!! I am about to have a heart attack!!!!!!!


I CAN SEE IT!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

IwannaBFP said:


> I have 10 days left of my TWW!!!!!

I haven't even made it to my 2ww!!! :(


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi new to this site me and my dh have decided to try for number 3 starting this month i have just come off the coil and have just had af so hoping i ov around the 12th can i be put down for testing for the 29th please!!!


----------



## messymommy

mancil06 said:


> Do you see what I see?!?!!!!!
> View attachment 243729
> 
> 
> It looks pretty faint in the pic but it is darker IRL!! I couldn't get my camera to take a good pic but hopefully I will get a darker one tomorow!!!! I am about to have a heart attack!!!!!!!

I see a little pink line!


----------



## Freed

I am also new to this forum and website and we are testing August 6th, at the earliest. Can you put me down as well?


----------



## kytti

Feel free to add me! AF is due on 8/6. I am not feeling a BFP this month but I'd sure like one. Baby dust to everyone testing soon!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Wilsey said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> I have 10 days left of my TWW!!!!!
> 
> I haven't even made it to my 2ww!!! :(Click to expand...

It's hard. But fun at the same time. That's why I like this page so much!!! We are all in it together. :winkwink:


----------



## Wilsey

IwannaBFP said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> I have 10 days left of my TWW!!!!!
> 
> I haven't even made it to my 2ww!!! :(Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard. But fun at the same time. That's why I like this page so much!!! We are all in it together. :winkwink:Click to expand...

This website is a saviour. I don't have any friends who are actively ttc. I have friends who have become pg by accident but none that are trying.

Nice to talk to people going through the same thing! :thumbup:


----------



## C.armywife

:cry: Im out 6 days early:hissy: with only a 10 day luteal phase! :nope: :growlmad:


----------



## Wilsey

C.armywife said:


> :cry: Im out 6 days early:hissy: with only a 10 day luteal phase! :nope: :growlmad:

Sorry to hear that :hugs: :hugs:

Have you been trying for long or are your cycles still trying to work themselves out?


----------



## TwoMummies

C.armywife said:


> :cry: Im out 6 days early:hissy: with only a 10 day luteal phase! :nope: :growlmad:

So sorry to hear that :cry:


----------



## C.armywife

Wilsey said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Im out 6 days early:hissy: with only a 10 day luteal phase! :nope: :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry to hear that :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Have you been trying for long or are your cycles still trying to work themselves out?Click to expand...

Came off bcp in February. Used opk this cycle and got a + on cd13. Even had and exam the day I should have ov and my ob/gyn said my cervix looked great. :thumbup: DH and I timed everything perfectly...:shrug: This is the 4th cycle ttc. Took 11 months to conceive my last child (from a previous marriage) so Im starting to stress a little now. Was hoping it wouldnt take so long this time. :cry: I'll be 34 next month...


----------



## twpnsfs10

mancil06 said:


> Do you see what I see?!?!!!!!
> View attachment 243729
> 
> 
> It looks pretty faint in the pic but it is darker IRL!! I couldn't get my camera to take a good pic but hopefully I will get a darker one tomorow!!!! I am about to have a heart attack!!!!!!!

Nice one lady! Congratulations!


----------



## Wilsey

That's when I came off bcp too. At least you get some positive results with opk's I always get the faint lines (as there is always at least a bit in our systems) but never a darker line.

Don't stress because obviously that hurts your chances (easier said than done...I know!).

Sometimes it doesn't matter how well you time things, if it's meant to happen it will. Even though each month seems like a lifetime, you are only on cycle 4. And it's reasonable for it to take up to a year (which is what happened with your first child).

Try not to worry just yet hun :hugs:


----------



## C.armywife

Thanks Wilsey:flower: I just get so tired of my painful af :wacko: Hope you get your positive on your opk soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Wilsey

C.armywife said:


> Thanks Wilsey:flower: I just get so tired of my painful af :wacko: Hope you get your positive on your opk soon! :thumbup:

:hugs: :hugs:

Thanks but I don't think I will. I think I am one of those people that just doesn't get a positive on them. If I don't get one this month I'm not using them again. I've started temping so at least that will tell me when I did ovulate.

It's all fun isn't it?! :brat:


----------



## Mbababy

Mark me down as a :bfp: :happydance: Just got a positive EPT at 10 dpo! Best of luck and :dust::dust: to all of you waiting to test yet in August!!


----------



## Wilsey

Mbababy said:


> Mark me down as a :bfp: :happydance: Just got a positive EPT at 10 dpo! Best of luck and :dust::dust: to all of you waiting to test yet in August!!

Congrats!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## momwannabe81

Congrats. I still got a pos opk and got a 3Rd donation and might get one in the am. Donor is being generous this month :happydance:


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Mbababy said:


> Mark me down as a :bfp: :happydance: Just got a positive EPT at 10 dpo! Best of luck and :dust::dust: to all of you waiting to test yet in August!!

YAY~ Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ameronica

I caved and tested at 11dpo and it was negative. AF is due for me on wed. Ive been having some AF like cramps, but still nothing. I dont have any other symptoms though. I think the witch is going to get me this month :(

I will update when something happens, weather that be the witch or a wonderful BFP


----------



## chocbunni01

.


----------



## IwannaBFP

C.armywife said:


> :cry: Im out 6 days early:hissy: with only a 10 day luteal phase! :nope: :growlmad:

oh man Im sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Mbababy said:


> Mark me down as a :bfp: :happydance: Just got a positive EPT at 10 dpo! Best of luck and :dust::dust: to all of you waiting to test yet in August!!

YAY I am doing a :happydance: for you!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! 
I am lovin all the BFP and its only the 1st!!!!! WOOT WOOT for AUGUST!!!!!! :D


----------



## IwannaBFP

chocbunni01 said:


> wanted you ladies opinions on this test. it is the same in both pics and fmu, dollar general test. it looks stark white to me.
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/Picture0029.jpg
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/Picture0030.jpg

All I can see is a shadow in the first one and nothin in the 2nd. :(


----------



## TayBabes92

Well silly me cracked and poas and got BFN which I expected but I couldn't help myself :-(


----------



## Wilsey

IwannaBFP said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> wanted you ladies opinions on this test. it is the same in both pics and fmu, dollar general test. it looks stark white to me.
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/Picture0029.jpg
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z385/chocbunni01/Picture0030.jpg
> 
> All I can see is a shadow in the first one and nothin in the 2nd. :(Click to expand...

Sorry, but same here...


----------



## C.armywife

Wilsey said:


> C.armywife said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Wilsey:flower: I just get so tired of my painful af :wacko: Hope you get your positive on your opk soon! :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Thanks but I don't think I will. I think I am one of those people that just doesn't get a positive on them. If I don't get one this month I'm not using them again. I've started temping so at least that will tell me when I did ovulate.
> 
> It's all fun isn't it?! :brat:Click to expand...

Ive heard OPKs dont work for everyone. Temping should help. GL


----------



## Ellbee78

I'm out for this month, AF is here. Not too bothered as it is my first one since my loss so at least I now have a starting point! X


----------



## cdj1

AF is here :( I'm out :( 
Time to start all over again! :)


----------



## joeybrooks

Just had a read through all the posts. Congrats to all the BFP ladies and good luck for next cycle for those that AF got. For the rest of you, BABY DUST is coming your way.

A little bit about me:

Off BCP - 14 June
Withdrawal bleed - 18 June
EWCM 4 July - ignored this as we werent TTC the first month
First AF - 18 July (meaning that between WDB and AF there were 29 days)
EWCM 28 July (only CD11, did BD, but thought it was a bit early for ov)

So, based on a 29 day cycle, I should be oving today, however, my CM is more sticky than wet at the minute, even though my CP is Soft, High and open. I am not temping, so I dont really know what is going on. We have BD every other day since CD8 and more recently every day. 

I know I am kinda selfish to want this to happen right away when there are so many out there that have been trying a long time, but I can't help it. OH and I are both 30 and have taken a long time to take this step and now it worries me that we have left it so late.

Anyway, whilst my ticker and logic says I should be OVing today, I am not so sure as I have very little wet CM (but I had loads on CD11). I do have pains in my abdomen, kinda like pinching pains and my nipples are super sensitive, I have a headache and my cheeks were burning this morning. Not sure if this stuff is ovulation signs or not, but I am just trying to be aware of all the things I am noticing.

Anyway, whilst I am not in the 2WW yet, I will be tomorrow lol, I am planning on testing on 13 August!


----------



## littlbabywish

Can I join too? Should testing around August 3rd to 8th! :hugs: and baby:dust: to all! Congratulations to the ladies on their :bfp:s


----------



## mummy_desire1

Can you add me for a BFP......cannot beleive it :)........good luck to everyone on getting their BFPs xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Can i be added? Im testing on 9th August


----------



## Missp29

Please can I be added - AF due 15th August. Going to test around 11th.... :) x


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, think i just got my BFP!!!!OMG im so nervous but excited! Please let this beanie be our sticky one!!!!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 14









photojpg2.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Becyboo__x

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, think i just got my BFP!!!!OMG im so nervous but excited! Please let this beanie be our sticky one!!!!:hugs:

:happydance:
Congrats!
faint but its still there :)!!!


----------



## magrace

Is 7 DPO still early to test even with 10mL tests???


----------



## Becyboo__x

marlamegs said:


> Is 7 DPO still early to test even with 10mL tests???

If i was you i would hold off abit.. only from my experiance!
i tested 8dpo and negative was too early for me im testing tomorrow
at 11dpo i usually go by the % on average people get a positive mine
says 86% do 3days before a period so i think thats pretty high xD!


----------



## Futuremommy1

i got negatives at 7 and 8 dpo and bfps starting 9 dpo


----------



## magrace

Futuremommy1 said:


> i got negatives at 7 and 8 dpo and bfps starting 9 dpo

What tests were you using?


----------



## IwannaBFP

babyhopes2011 said:


> hi girls, think i just got my bfp!!!!omg im so nervous but excited! Please let this beanie be our sticky one!!!!:hugs:


that's amazing news!!!! Congrats!!!! <3


----------



## twpnsfs10

So Sorry to have to do this but please remove my BFP. I got a Beta and it was <2. 4 tests were + and I'm just lost for words. Thanks for the support though! Good luck to all!


----------



## magrace

twpnsfs10 said:


> So Sorry to have to do this but please remove my BFP. I got a Beta and it was <2. 4 tests were + and I'm just lost for words. Thanks for the support though! Good luck to all!

Im sorry hun


----------



## Jemma0717

twpnsfs10 said:


> So Sorry to have to do this but please remove my BFP. I got a Beta and it was <2. 4 tests were + and I'm just lost for words. Thanks for the support though! Good luck to all!

I am so sorry hun. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

So I curious... What is everybody's resting temps after O? Mine didn't seem to go up hardly but I had to switch thermometers because the other broke. I am now nervous that I didn't O yet. But I am on CD 19 today. OPK said POS on CD14. I don't have any symptoms except for my nips are huge and blue veins are appearing.


----------



## mrspotato

Hi all I'm out AF out me, good luck everyone.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Well I am not sure if my August 15th date is going to be right considering my temps are freaking crazy and I have no idea what my body is doing. Sooo... I am pretty much chalking it up as not being my month but that's ok because I just bought a bunch of organic Maca for a great price and I can't wait to start trying it!!

I have a hormone imbalance really bad lately... have no EWCM, no sex drive, face breaks out terribly, etc etc and I used to not be like this.

I have read that Maca really regulates your hormones so I am soooo thrilled to try it! I hope this cycle ends fairly soon so I can start fresh next month.

Debating on whether I am going to take the Maca when I get it on Thursday or wait till my next cycle. Everything I have read says it is completely safe after O and during pregnancy so I might just start taking it on Thursday :D :D


----------



## momwannabe81

twpnsfs10 said:


> So Sorry to have to do this but please remove my BFP. I got a Beta and it was <2. 4 tests were + and I'm just lost for words. Thanks for the support though! Good luck to all!

I'm so sorry. We are for u :hugs::hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> So I curious... What is everybody's resting temps after O? Mine didn't seem to go up hardly but I had to switch thermometers because the other broke. I am now nervous that I didn't O yet. But I am on CD 19 today. OPK said POS on CD14. I don't have any symptoms except for my nips are huge and blue veins are appearing.

do u temp online if so can u link ur chart? Blue veins and sore boobs are a good sign. FX for u


----------



## Wilsey

twpnsfs10 said:


> So Sorry to have to do this but please remove my BFP. I got a Beta and it was <2. 4 tests were + and I'm just lost for words. Thanks for the support though! Good luck to all!

Very sorry to hear that :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> So I curious... What is everybody's resting temps after O? Mine didn't seem to go up hardly but I had to switch thermometers because the other broke. I am now nervous that I didn't O yet. But I am on CD 19 today. OPK said POS on CD14. I don't have any symptoms except for my nips are huge and blue veins are appearing.
> 
> do u temp online if so can u link ur chart? Blue veins and sore boobs are a good sign. FX for uClick to expand...

No but I need to. Can you recommend a good one? Today's temp was 96.75. I thought it would be higher after ovulating. I am not going to count the previous days because they were all kinds of crazy because of the thermometer.


----------



## Wilsey

I think most people use FF (fertilityfriend.com).

This is my first month temping and I'm still learning. I don't know what all the ups and downs pre-O mean but after looking at a few people's it seems normal. Waiting to see if I get a spike so I can pinpoint O. Very interesting!


----------



## MissMaya

Hey ladies, I haven´t posted in a few days, so congratulations to all the BFPs so far! :happydance:
And hugs to those who are out for this month :hugs::hugs:

Well, I always start spotting 3 days before AF, and the first day for that was yesterday. I got some very, very light pink on the toilet paper in the evening when I wiped and I was so terribly disappointed, thinking "damn, here we go again- the witch is coming". HOWEVER, this morning I got, again, some very, very faint brownish pink only when I wiped on the toilet paper once and once only. My energy has been very high today, and (sorry TMI) I´ve been wet all day, I had to wear a liner. I´ve not had any spotting whatsoever for the rest of the day, just feeling bloated and some twinges in my belly button. Usually I have a lot more spotting, and actual red blood by now, so this is giving me so much hope! If things change tomorrow and I start spotting as usual, I´ll be surprised and DH and I will be terribly disappointed again. I do try to remember that I´m 37 and this is only our 4th cycle, but still....

Anyhow, I caved and did an HTP today, which came out negative. I used an online due date calculator that told me that if I am indeed pregnant, that I should get a BFP by August 7th. AF is supposed to come on Thursday and I´m never late, as regular as a Swiss watch, so if she doesn´t....this is going to be so incredibly good, because we really need some good news! 

Keeping my FX for all the ladies in waiting, please pray for me, too!:thumbup:

Buckets and buckets of Baby Dust to all!


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats on all of the :bfp:!


----------



## renee214

All of you that already got you BFP help me out! I'm 8dpo and took a test, got BFN. Here's a little info, tell me if you experienced any of this in your 2WW.

Oh and I O'd on CD 10.

1-4 DPO= nothing
5 DPO= mild cramping at night, cervix high and soft and area around felt swollen.
6 DPO= heartburn!
7 DPO= mild twinges on right side, off and on.
8 DPO= Mild heartburn, headache all day long, hungry, cervix dropped but then went back up, urinating a lot, feeling "wet" (TMI, sorry!) boobs are a little sore, but I have large ones so they always kinda hurt. but other than that, feeling fine.

I'm losing hope that it'll happen this cycle. AF is due on the 12th. I hope she doesn't come. I'll be testing again on the 8th. Give me some insight until then. And be very honest! I don't want to get my hopes up.

Thanks! Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## renee214

Oh and also, today, 8 DPO I feel like i have a lot of drainage in the back of my throat, I keep having to clear it but it doesn't help.


----------



## JBear85

Well, count me out for this month :( AF started tonight!


----------



## Wilsey

JBear85 said:


> Well, count me out for this month :( AF started tonight!

Sorry to hear that :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

JBear85 said:


> Well, count me out for this month :( AF started tonight!

DARN!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## C.armywife

JBear85 said:


> Well, count me out for this month :( AF started tonight!

So sorry:hugs: 
Im ready to judo chop :ninja: that :witch:!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

can i join please..I'll be testing the 13th if I can wait that long..congrats to all the :bfp:!!

:hugs: to all of those the evil :witch: got

and lots of :dust: to those waiting to test


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> So I curious... What is everybody's resting temps after O? Mine didn't seem to go up hardly but I had to switch thermometers because the other broke. I am now nervous that I didn't O yet. But I am on CD 19 today. OPK said POS on CD14. I don't have any symptoms except for my nips are huge and blue veins are appearing.
> 
> do u temp online if so can u link ur chart? Blue veins and sore boobs are a good sign. FX for uClick to expand...
> 
> No but I need to. Can you recommend a good one? Today's temp was 96.75. I thought it would be higher after ovulating. I am not going to count the previous days because they were all kinds of crazy because of the thermometer.Click to expand...

FertilityFriend is a good one. I used mymonthlycycles for the longest but now also using FF and it gives u cross hairs when u O try it. And add all ur temps when done add the link to ur signature so we can look at it.:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## chocbunni01

congrats on the bfp's, and sorry about the witch that showed for others... going to test in the morning with frer. it will be cd 28... :baby: Dust


----------



## tazmanica

august 27:*7-th month..sigh...


----------



## Chirri

Yes please. AF is due 13th of august. First month trying!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, its a defo :bfp: for me, got a nice line on my FRER this morning, yesterday there was the faintest of squinty eye lines and today this......yaaayyyy!!!! Thanks for all your kind support girls....good luck to those still waiting for BFP's and sorry to those who got the witches arrival...big hugs xxxx
 



Attached Files:







hoto.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Becyboo__x

Did a test this morning and it was "not pregnant" so im just waiting now
to see if i even get AF or whatever happens im not due on till the 6th .. 
but it says 86% on average people get positive 3 days before AF .. so 
i thought that was high :shrug: 

Looks like more waiting for me!


----------



## chocbunni01

Congrats Babyhopes!!! tested this morning with frer, bfn... so im out. :baby: Dust!


----------



## Sara35

Can I join please. Testing August 13th
Thanks


----------



## TwoMummies

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, its a defo :bfp: for me, got a nice line on my FRER this morning, yesterday there was the faintest of squinty eye lines and today this......yaaayyyy!!!! Thanks for all your kind support girls....good luck to those still waiting for BFP's and sorry to those who got the witches arrival...big hugs xxxx

Huge well done :happydance:


----------



## momwannabe81

babyhopes2011 said:


> Hi girls, its a defo :bfp: for me, got a nice line on my FRER this morning, yesterday there was the faintest of squinty eye lines and today this......yaaayyyy!!!! Thanks for all your kind support girls....good luck to those still waiting for BFP's and sorry to those who got the witches arrival...big hugs xxxx

Congratz :happydance::happydance::happydance: I've seen u on here since i joined and u got ur BFP so gives me hope :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## momwannabe81

Becyboo__x said:


> Did a test this morning and it was "not pregnant" so im just waiting now
> to see if i even get AF or whatever happens im not due on till the 6th ..
> but it says 86% on average people get positive 3 days before AF .. so
> i thought that was high :shrug:
> 
> Looks like more waiting for me!

U should use the regular test and not the digi as those are less sensitive and should only be used until ur late. Get the ones with pink lines so u can see even if it's faint. Frer is good


----------



## momwannabe81

chocbunni01 said:


> Congrats Babyhopes!!! tested this morning with frer, bfn... so im out. :baby: Dust!

Ur not our until the :witch: shows. FX


----------



## MissMaya

well, looks like I´m out for this month again, too. started spotting darker pink/light red today and consistent every time I wipe. she´s coming tomorrow, on schedule. better luck next month, I hope, for all of us who are out this month. 

do any of you ladies have experience with progesterone cream? i have a short cycle, 25 days, and apparently i´m a candidate for low progesterone. if you have any info, i´d greatly appreciate it!

best of luck!


----------



## magrace

tested today with a 10 mL test on 8 DPO.... BFN!!! Im really getting discouraged, I know its still early..but boobs dont hurt:(


----------



## momwannabe81

MissMaya said:


> well, looks like I´m out for this month again, too. started spotting darker pink/light red today and consistent every time I wipe. she´s coming tomorrow, on schedule. better luck next month, I hope, for all of us who are out this month.
> 
> do any of you ladies have experience with progesterone cream? i have a short cycle, 25 days, and apparently i´m a candidate for low progesterone. if you have any info, i´d greatly appreciate it!
> 
> best of luck!

sorry hopefully its not her. I've heard that vitamin b6 helps extending ur lp.


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> So I curious... What is everybody's resting temps after O? Mine didn't seem to go up hardly but I had to switch thermometers because the other broke. I am now nervous that I didn't O yet. But I am on CD 19 today. OPK said POS on CD14. I don't have any symptoms except for my nips are huge and blue veins are appearing.
> 
> do u temp online if so can u link ur chart? Blue veins and sore boobs are a good sign. FX for uClick to expand...
> 
> No but I need to. Can you recommend a good one? Today's temp was 96.75. I thought it would be higher after ovulating. I am not going to count the previous days because they were all kinds of crazy because of the thermometer.Click to expand...
> 
> FertilityFriend is a good one. I used mymonthlycycles for the longest but now also using FF and it gives u cross hairs when u O try it. And add all ur temps when done add the link to ur signature so we can look at it.:thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...

OH ok!!! I am still working on it. But I will do that. :) Thanks.


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> babyhopes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, its a defo :bfp: for me, got a nice line on my FRER this morning, yesterday there was the faintest of squinty eye lines and today this......yaaayyyy!!!! Thanks for all your kind support girls....good luck to those still waiting for BFP's and sorry to those who got the witches arrival...big hugs xxxx
> 
> Congratz :happydance::happydance::happydance: I've seen u on here since i joined and u got ur BFP so gives me hope :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Same here!!!! I am glad you got ur BFP!!!! :hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

I went from 96.75 (yesterday) to 96.39 this morning on 6 DPO!!!! That's a good sign right!?!?!!?! 

I had a dream last night that I was pregnant with another boy!!!! ahhhh :) 
THINK PINK!!!!!


----------



## Mbababy

mammawannabe, can you please update me with a :bfp:? Thanks!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Mbababy said:


> mammawannabe, can you please update me with a :bfp:? Thanks!

:happydance::happydance: THAT'S SO EXCITING!!! :happydance::happydance:

What a great month!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ems77

IwannaBFP said:


> I had a dream last night that I was pregnant with another boy!!!! ahhhh :)
> THINK PINK!!!!!


:pink: Think pink!!


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> I went from 96.75 (yesterday) to 96.39 this morning on 6 DPO!!!! That's a good sign right!?!?!!?!
> 
> I had a dream last night that I was pregnant with another boy!!!! ahhhh :)
> THINK PINK!!!!!

Definitely good sign the dream and temp drop.:happydance::happydance:



Mbababy said:


> mammawannabe, can you please update me with a :bfp:? Thanks!




Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats mbababy


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm glad I created this thread it's been quite lucky so far fx for the rest of us.


----------



## Jemma0717

I wish I was lucky. AF is on her way!


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am trying to post a banner in my signature but it saying I have too many lines. How do I add things!?!?!?!?! Sorry still learning.


----------



## Jemma0717

Is the banner too big? Make sure no spaces in between lines....like you have right now


----------



## IwannaBFP

Jemma0717 said:


> Is the banner too big? Make sure no spaces in between lines....like you have right now

IM not having any luck. I guess i am not doing right or something. ??


----------



## Jemma0717

Are you using the BB code? Where is the banner from? I might be able to help :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

Jemma0717 said:


> Are you using the BB code? Where is the banner from? I might be able to help :)

I thought I was. lol I am using Mybanner.com. Thanks so much!!! :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

IwannaBFP said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Are you using the BB code? Where is the banner from? I might be able to help :)
> 
> I thought I was. lol I am using Mybanner.com. Thanks so much!!! :)Click to expand...

I DID IT!!!!!!! LOL :happydance: THANKS AGAIN Jemma


----------



## Jemma0717

Yay! I like your banner!!!


----------



## Ellbee78

Can you please change my testing date to Aug 31st now? 
AF is here but I can still get one in hehe x


----------



## momwannabe81

Ellbee78 said:


> Can you please change my testing date to Aug 31st now?
> AF is here but I can still get one in hehe x

Sorry that she got u but yay ur still in. Fx everyone this is going to be our month :thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

Do any of you ladies chart? This is my first month temping and I'm wondering if the dip I had in temp on CD10 is the pre-ov dip? My temp is the highest it's been since CD6 and I'm wondering if that means I've O'd or about to Ov?!

I think I mucked my timings up. The reason I started temping is because I'm not entirely sure when I Ov (opks never show a positive). Gutted that I think I've missed my window and am out another round... :(

Any help would be much appreciated! Just such a noob at it. I guess I should wait until my cycle is complete to see where FF puts O!


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi ladies! I'm going to be testing Aug 21st!


----------



## momwannabe81

Wilsey said:


> Do any of you ladies chart? This is my first month temping and I'm wondering if the dip I had in temp on CD10 is the pre-ov dip? My temp is the highest it's been since CD6 and I'm wondering if that means I've O'd or about to Ov?!
> 
> I think I mucked my timings up. The reason I started temping is because I'm not entirely sure when I Ov (opks never show a positive). Gutted that I think I've missed my window and am out another round... :(
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated! Just such a noob at it. I guess I should wait until my cycle is complete to see where FF puts O!

unless ur temp goes up u should be O soon I think. Once u O if ur like me ur temp should be around 97.7 somewhere around there.


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks! I think I might ovulate today or tomorrow. Guess I just wait and see what the temps show over the next few days! All very new to me - but it's exciting!


----------



## jeoestreich

Your temp will raise once you O. You can check out my chart that is in my sig and you can see where it dipped when I O'd and then the elevated temp after ovulating.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Wilsey said:


> Thanks! I think I might ovulate today or tomorrow. Guess I just wait and see what the temps show over the next few days! All very new to me - but it's exciting!

I'm right with you on that one!!! I am clueless. I didnt even know you dipped b4 OV. I am scared I messed mine up too. :dohh:


----------



## Wilsey

jeoestreich said:


> Your temp will raise once you O. You can check out my chart that is in my sig and you can see where it dipped when I O'd and then the elevated temp after ovulating.

Thanks!

If I compare ours it looks like I would have O'd on CD10...

Ahhhh I need to just wait and see what my temps are for the next few days. So new to this and trying to work it out before it's possilbe - all I need is more data for my chart. :dohh:

Silly me!


----------



## Wilsey

IwannaBFP said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I think I might ovulate today or tomorrow. Guess I just wait and see what the temps show over the next few days! All very new to me - but it's exciting!
> 
> I'm right with you on that one!!! I am clueless. I didnt even know you dipped b4 OV. I am scared I messed mine up too. :dohh:Click to expand...

Do you have a link to your chart? Do you do online charting?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Wilsey said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I think I might ovulate today or tomorrow. Guess I just wait and see what the temps show over the next few days! All very new to me - but it's exciting!
> 
> I'm right with you on that one!!! I am clueless. I didnt even know you dipped b4 OV. I am scared I messed mine up too. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart? Do you do online charting?Click to expand...

I do. I think you told me about it. lol But I just started entering the data in last night. So I try to here and there. But I am not counting any of my temps from the day b4 yesterday because I learned that my thermometer was broken. SO really I only have yesterday and today's temps. I seem to be a lot lower then everyone else too. I think I just need to wait a few more days too. I will try and put my chart up but I am not totally sure how. :)


----------



## Wilsey

Hope this new one doesn't break!!

I just did an opk and although it's not a positive it's darker than the two I did yesterday. So that's a good sign!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Wilsey said:


> Hope this new one doesn't break!!
> 
> I just did an opk and although it's not a positive it's darker than the two I did yesterday. So that's a good sign!!

That is good. I am glad they are working for you. They just confuse me. lol
You would think after having 3 kids I would be an expert. And although we were trying to get preggo I never did any of this stuff I am doing now. I only started doing all this tracking because I was trying for a girl. lol But I give up that.


----------



## Wilsey

I decided to stop using opks if I didn't get a positive this month - just another thing to worry about and when it doesn't show anything for me...is there any point?

I hope you get the girl you are after :) otherwise you have too many boys in your household!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Wilsey said:


> I decided to stop using opks if I didn't get a positive this month - just another thing to worry about and when it doesn't show anything for me...is there any point?
> 
> I hope you get the girl you are after :) otherwise you have too many boys in your household!!

I think that is a good idea for you!!!! Less stress the better!!!! 
Thanks you I hope I get my girl too!!! :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Wilsey said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I think I might ovulate today or tomorrow. Guess I just wait and see what the temps show over the next few days! All very new to me - but it's exciting!
> 
> I'm right with you on that one!!! I am clueless. I didnt even know you dipped b4 OV. I am scared I messed mine up too. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart? Do you do online charting?Click to expand...

Stalked ur chart and I see u got ur + OPK :happydance::happydance: get busy girl LOL


----------



## Wilsey

Well not exactly positive...its looks like this...

But I wanted to see what FF would do if I put a + in there. Didn't do anything so will change it to a negative. I'm taking it as a positive though and getting busy for the next four days!! :D
 



Attached Files:







DSC04443.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Roxie

:) 

had a chemical last month though so is a cautaus bfp

the mark between the lines is a dent i drop the test after using it and caught my nail on it
 



Attached Files:







040811.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Mbababy

Roxie said:


> :)
> 
> had a chemical last month though so is a cautaus bfp
> 
> the mark between the lines is a dent i drop the test after using it and caught my nail on it

FXed!! Looks positive! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## piglets

That looks like a brilliant BFP!!


----------



## JBear85

Eeeeks Roxie, so exciting!!! FX and lots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Roxie

i just hope it stays :/

am so nervous:baby:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!! Hope it's a sticky bean!!


----------



## Tasha16

please can u add me i'm due between 8th - 10th so please add me 4 the 10th x


----------



## wannabeprego

I have started testing early and have been getting faint second lines, todays test had a light pink second line for sure, but I am not using a very reliable test so I dont trust it just yet. Once I get a definate confirmation on a more reliable test I will update my HPT testing thread and this thread as well. If anyone wants to look at my HPT testing thread in the gallery here is the link...Thanks for looking in advance...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...llar-store-test-added-thursday-08-4-11-a.html

Good luck and baby dust to the ladies getting ready to test....:dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Roxie said:


> :)
> 
> had a chemical last month though so is a cautaus bfp
> 
> the mark between the lines is a dent i drop the test after using it and caught my nail on it

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/55c65492-1.gif


----------



## messymommy

So far I'm still in but got another BFN yesterday. Not testing today. My countdown says I should be due for AF tomorrow and I'm feeling like I will be getting AF and not a BFP this cycle. I am going to order some Pre-seed for my next cycle since I have a acidic hostile ph down there so maybe that's the problem.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hi ladies! Not sure what DPO I am because FF keeps telling me I ovulated on CD10 which is too early, I think it was CD13 myself. I took a Dollar Tree test the other day and got a nice within the time limit evap on it...lol!! I have some Wondfo HPTs coming today, hopefully UPS gets here ultra soon!! Can't wait to start POAS!!
 



Attached Files:







newwwwpg.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 17









newwwwpg2.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello everyone I would like to add my name to august 6 thanks!


----------



## Ameronica

I was due for AF yesterday, and she didnt show. I tested yesterday mid-day and got a BFN. I am hoping that maybe my pee was just too diluted. I will test again in a couple days if AF doesnt show. I am really hoping its my month! 

It is great to see all of the BFPs :)


----------



## Ameronica

Right after I posted that I went to the bathroom and the witch got me.

:(


So I am out.


----------



## MissMaya

i need some help from any ladies who are already mums. af was supposed to hit today and hasn´t. instead, i´ve been have some very pale red or brown only when i wipe and not always. i have no cramps. i´m hungry, my dh noticed my boobs are bigger, and i´ve been feeling queasy the past couple of days. i was sure af was coming to get me today, and i´m very regular. 

so, is this normal? am i having a miscarriage? will i probably have a miscarriage? 
please help. this is my first time ttc and i´m going out of my mind. 

thanx!


----------



## Rutty

Sorry I have not joined this thread yet. Since my miscarriage in February I have not been on the website much at all, I tried to switch off from it all but have continued to TTC.

Today I've had another BFP (AF due on Saturday) :happydance:


Baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Mis Maya: Have you had a positive pregnancy test? If not then no, it is probably not a miscarriage. Maybe your AF is just slow starting this time and in rare cases some women still have periods for a few months after they get pregnant.

Just wait a day or so and see if your full flow shows up and if not, retest!


----------



## MissMaya

thanks, mustangGTgirl. i haven´t had a bfp yet. i´m testing on sunday. this never happens! i always start spotting properly 3 days before af, and it always gets progressively stronger until cd25, then the next day af arrives with a bang. always. that´s why this is so confusing!


----------



## Mbababy

Rutty said:


> Sorry I have not joined this thread yet. Since my miscarriage in February I have not been on the website much at all, I tried to switch off from it all but have continued to TTC.
> 
> Today I've had another BFP (AF due on Saturday) :happydance:
> 
> 
> Baby dust to everyone xxx

Congratulations!!!! H & H 9 months to you!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rutty

Thanks Mbababy and congrats to you to xxx


----------



## IwannaBFP

Congrats to all the :bfp: 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## momwannabe81

Congrats on ur bfps.and Sorry for those who witch got to. It will happen just believe in it.


----------



## littlbabywish

Could you put me down for August 8th please?


----------



## FRoxanne

CONGRATS TO THE BFP's!! sign me up for this thread!! Im testing tomorrow (august 5TH) 

Baby dust to all!!!


:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

:(
just been to the loo didn't expect anything no pains or anything like i would
normally get just before but i wiped and there was very faint blood only when
wiping though :shrug:

Maybe its the start of AF :cry: but i shall update if i get a full flow


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hi all! Congrats to all those BFPs!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

AF came for me on the 1st, but is now due again on the 29th. Can you put me down for that day instead?

Thanks!


----------



## momwannabe81

updated....GL everyone hope the witch stays away.


----------



## wishingfor3rd

id like to join!! i am due on the 13th and am hoping to join the :bfp: ladies!!!!


----------



## wishingfor3rd

i also beleive from some other posts that armywifejenn due the 6th has gotten her :bfp: too! dont know if there is a way for you to check but thought id let you know.


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

Testing August 16th!! But since I am test obsessed probably testing on the 12th first before I go on vaca.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Wow lot's of new ladies here!!!! That's great!!!!!!! :D :dust:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Sooooooo tired!!!!! I actually had to take a nap!! Not like me at all. 
lil crampy
uterus feels heavy

Oh and I am scared to say this but I took a test for giggles and got 2 lines!!!!!!! I am not counting it as my BFP obviously!!! But isnt that crazy!?! I'm thinking its just a crazy dark evap line. I will try and post a pic. Not sure how tho. :wacko:


----------



## Esdee

Please remove my BFP - seems I have had a chemical pg. After a blazing positive at 9dpo AF has now arrived.

Next AF is due 31 August, so can you please add my name there, maybe I will be luckier the second time around :(


----------



## divine_kyrie

Please let me join! AF is due August 9th for me. FX'd this is it!


----------



## IwannaBFP

please read above post of mine. :)


----------



## TwoMummies

Esdee said:


> Please remove my BFP - seems I have had a chemical pg. After a blazing positive at 9dpo AF has now arrived.
> 
> Next AF is due 31 August, so can you please add my name there, maybe I will be luckier the second time around :(

I am so sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## TwoMummies

IwannaBFP said:


> View attachment 245278

Wow that looks pretty convincing!

If it is an evap it's a bloody cruel one.

Can't see pink in it though, have you tried posting it in the pregnancy test gallery? The people there are experts as spotting evap lines.

Fingers crossed it is the start of a BFP!


----------



## IwannaBFP

TwoMummies said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245278
> 
> 
> Wow that looks pretty convincing!
> 
> If it is an evap it's a bloody cruel one.
> 
> Can't see pink in it though, have you tried posting it in the pregnancy test gallery? The people there are experts as spotting evap lines.
> 
> Fingers crossed it is the start of a BFP!Click to expand...

Nope! I have no idea what that is!?! I am in disbelief right now. It's just way to early. That's what I get for testing this early. lol


----------



## Wilsey

Esdee said:


> Please remove my BFP - seems I have had a chemical pg. After a blazing positive at 9dpo AF has now arrived.
> 
> Next AF is due 31 August, so can you please add my name there, maybe I will be luckier the second time around :(

Really sorry to hear that :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

AF got me so I am out!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Jemma0717 said:


> AF got me so I am out!

Dang it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

Sorry :hugs:


----------



## magrace

im sorry hun!


----------



## madkitty

darn :witch: - Im out!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im still waiting to see if AF comes or what.. 
the faint pink when wiping and little blood streaks 
has gone and im normal again :shrug: so not sure if it
was implantation bleeding or what :wacko:


----------



## Roxie

IwannaBFP said:


> View attachment 245278
> 
> 
> please read above post of mine. :)


looks hopeful


----------



## Gemini85

cant stand the waiting! 7dpo and no signs so far...


----------



## seanelle

i keep having these little twinges and pinches, and keep feeling like i wanna throw up but i dnt , am 12dpo and will hopefully b testing on the 8th if that witch stays away


----------



## tryin4baby

Could you add me please...I will be testing around the 28th August...good luck and lots of baby dust to all


----------



## pink mum

hi,i just got my positive opk,hope this is our month,but i dunhave ewcm,its watery cm


----------



## chocbunni01

congrats on all the bfp's!! afm im still in limbo, someone needs to make a symbol for that


----------



## Jaybug0115

I'm going to test on the 6 th of august! Tomorrow as I will be 2 days late. Hope you all get you BFP's !!!!! This is my 2nd cycle of ntnp hoping this more relaxed approach will get us our BFP. It's done wonders for me mentally and mine and dh relationship. Will let everyone know in the morning!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Well I posted my test on Canyouseealine.com and got 13 votes so far. 8% say evap and the rest say POS. So I guess I will wait a few more days. Like I should have in the first place. Silly me!!!! :wacko:


taken 8/4/11 7DPO!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck!! Lots of :dust: for you!!


----------



## skeet9924

Does it have color in person?


----------



## IwannaBFP

skeet9924 said:


> Does it have color in person?

It did with in a min of taking the test and then it went to that really dark after the life of the test. ????


----------



## jo14

I can see a line quite clearly, I had nothing like that at 8 dpo this morning, good luck xxx


----------



## IwannaBFP

Jaybug0115 said:


> I'm going to test on the 6 th of august! Tomorrow as I will be 2 days late. Hope you all get you BFP's !!!!! This is my 2nd cycle of ntnp hoping this more relaxed approach will get us our BFP. It's done wonders for me mentally and mine and dh relationship. Will let everyone know in the morning!

GL!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Missp29

Hi There ladies. Can I join please. AFD 15th Aug, probably test around 11th... Been TTC number 2 for 9 months now xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I see clearly a 2nd line too :happydance:


----------



## messymommy

AF got me :(


----------



## magrace

im sorry hun... Hope you get your BFP next month!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

:hugs:

Fx'ed for next cycle!


----------



## IwannaBFP

messymommy said:


> AF got me :(

I'm sorry. :( :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## guest2003

hey girls, can i join??????? AF was due today and she hasnt arrived, im gettin to the stage were im afraid to pee


----------



## magrace

guest2003 said:


> hey girls, can i join??????? AF was due today and she hasnt arrived, im gettin to the stage were im afraid to pee


I hate that! GOOD LUCK HUN hopefully the witch doesnt show!!


----------



## guest2003

Thanks marla..... i usually get spottin the day before AF is due and that hasnt happened? I dunno what to think


----------



## ceejie

Can you put me down for Aug 15th? Thx!


----------



## magrace

guest2003 said:


> Thanks marla..... i usually get spottin the day before AF is due and that hasnt happened? I dunno what to think

See mine is totally opposite... mine comes all of a sudden and last month i spotted the night before... it was weird


----------



## guest2003

no mine always starts like that.... spot first then full flow so it has me puzzled totally


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thats like mine if AF comes it comes full blown always has ..
and i get cramps the night before usually but im due tomorrow and
nothing so far so going to test tomorrow i think

Fx'ed for everyone testing soon! :dust:


----------



## herald3

I'm new to this thread. I'm not sure when to test...any ideas (new to this)? It has been a few months since my last AF (I'm just always sporadic like that...never been consistent), but I had a positive (smiley face) OPK on July 27th. So far, I FEEL like I have had some minor cramping (maybe), but that's about it. I have not been charting...just using opks. This is our first month of "trying." Thanks. You ladies have a GREAT thread going!


----------



## IwannaBFP

herald3 said:


> I'm new to this thread. I'm not sure when to test...any ideas (new to this)? It has been a few months since my last AF (I'm just always sporadic like that...never been consistent), but I had a positive (smiley face) OPK on July 27th. So far, I FEEL like I have had some minor cramping (maybe), but that's about it. I have not been charting...just using opks. This is our first month of "trying." Thanks. You ladies have a GREAT thread going!

I would say next thurs :)
But I have no room to really talk because I tested yesterday lol I am two days behind you.


----------



## LovinMyHubstr

I think I feel the witch coming. My boobs hurt like crazy and I'm feeling more crampy today. I'm usually a 33-35 day cycle and I'm on day 33 today. I just wish there was something that I could do to fight her off!!!!!


----------



## Miss D

Good luck to everyone! Im due on the 29th but don't put me on here because I won't be testing until the 3rd :) x x


----------



## momwannabe81

Almost 5 dpo and symptom spotting will begin lol. Good thing I have only one frer so I will save it for test day if not id be peeing on a stick everyday.


----------



## Becyboo__x

No AF 
And :bfn: this morning :(


----------



## momwannabe81

No news is good news. FX for u


----------



## guest2003

still no sign of AF for me but getting dull aches and some extra CM


----------



## momwannabe81

updated


----------



## imissmybump

Hay can you please add me to the 19th that is when AF is meant to arrive unless my AI has been lucky xx


----------



## mancil06

You forgot to mark down my BFP :) I think my post got buried fast, I am loving all these BFP's and its only the 6th!!! Lots of love and baby dust to you alll!!!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

mancil06 said:


> You forgot to mark down my BFP :) I think my post got buried fast, I am loving all these BFP's and its only the 6th!!! Lots of love and baby dust to you alll!!!!!!

Well then if I didn't congratulate you then CONGRATS!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

How many days past O were you when you tested?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Does anyone know whats happening with me..

My AF is due today and its not here no pains or anything..
but last 2 days iv had on and off trickling not wee.. but i put a pad
on today to see what it was.. and its like water soaked in it but a cloudy
colour? and it smells weird.. :wacko: iv never had like trickling before just
confused whats going on!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Becyboo__x said:


> Does anyone know whats happening with me..
> 
> My AF is due today and its not here no pains or anything..
> but last 2 days iv had on and off trickling not wee.. but i put a pad
> on today to see what it was.. and its like water soaked in it but a cloudy
> colour? and it smells weird.. :wacko: iv never had like trickling before just
> confused whats going on!

Not sure. I would be googleing that.
I sent you a request on FB. :)


----------



## Jen_xx

Yay! Good luck girlsssss my fingers and toes are crossed for more BFPS!!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

ArmyWifeJenn said:


> Yay! Good luck girlsssss my fingers and toes are crossed for more BFPS!!!!!

I am soooooo happy for you!!!!!!! I am also an army wife!!!! We gals gotta stick together. :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

IwannaBFP said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know whats happening with me..
> 
> My AF is due today and its not here no pains or anything..
> but last 2 days iv had on and off trickling not wee.. but i put a pad
> on today to see what it was.. and its like water soaked in it but a cloudy
> colour? and it smells weird.. :wacko: iv never had like trickling before just
> confused whats going on!
> 
> Not sure. I would be googleing that.
> I sent you a request on FB. :)Click to expand...

I don't now what to search for thats all :shrug:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Becyboo__x said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know whats happening with me..
> 
> My AF is due today and its not here no pains or anything..
> but last 2 days iv had on and off trickling not wee.. but i put a pad
> on today to see what it was.. and its like water soaked in it but a cloudy
> colour? and it smells weird.. :wacko: iv never had like trickling before just
> confused whats going on!
> 
> Not sure. I would be googleing that.
> I sent you a request on FB. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't now what to search for thats all :shrug:Click to expand...

I would just put in all those symptoms. But no telling what will pop up. Don't you wish we could just text out docs and ask these things. lol


----------



## magrace

Im still holding out... Af due the 10th... all negatives so far.... boobs are so sore.... and shooting milk... TMI lol


----------



## IwannaBFP

marlamegs said:


> Im still holding out... Af due the 10th... all negatives so far.... boobs are so sore.... and shooting milk... TMI lol

No such thing as TMI on this site. That's what its for. ;)
That i pretty crazy tho!!! 
My bbs are hurting a lot today. :) I am 9 dpo!!!


----------



## magrace

mine started hurting at 9 dpo... now they are like this... they havent been like this since mexico and i was pregnant and didnt know it... my bb's would hold up a strapless bathing suit.... and come one ppl we all know bb's that are DD's after nursing and that were H's while nursing wont hold sh*t up thats strapless!!!

PS totally tried on the bathing suit today.. and they holding it up!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

marlamegs said:


> mine started hurting at 9 dpo... now they are like this... they havent been like this since mexico and i was pregnant and didnt know it... my bb's would hold up a strapless bathing suit.... and come one ppl we all know bb's that are DD's after nursing and that were H's while nursing wont hold sh*t up thats strapless!!!
> 
> PS totally tried on the bathing suit today.. and they holding it up!!

That is hilarious!!! my bbs have been hurting for the last few days but more and more every day. And blue veins popped up a few days after O and are still there. My nips are HUGE!!! My bbs don't look any bigger but my bra seems a little tighter tho. I have been having "wet" dreams for last week!!! Sound weird but that is a huge sign for me. lol


----------



## magrace

lol love ittt!!! well cheers to getting our BFP!! lol hopefully it comes soon...


----------



## mancil06

Lol thanx I was 10 dpo when I tested I posted it in this thread but things go so fast its hard to keep track of everyone!


----------



## momwannabe81

mancil06 said:


> You forgot to mark down my BFP :) I think my post got buried fast, I am loving all these BFP's and its only the 6th!!! Lots of love and baby dust to you alll!!!!!!

congrats sorry I didn't see it


----------



## momwannabe81

updated we r at 9 bfps. 
I had a possible temp dip FX goes up tomorrow


----------



## TayBabes92

Becyboo__x said:


> Does anyone know whats happening with me..
> 
> My AF is due today and its not here no pains or anything..
> but last 2 days iv had on and off trickling not wee.. but i put a pad
> on today to see what it was.. and its like water soaked in it but a cloudy
> colour? and it smells weird.. :wacko: iv never had like trickling before just
> confused whats going on!

I actually used to get that before I was getting af. Sorry. I used to damn af is early go to the toilet then nothing. Then eventually the next day or two it was af so maybe it could be that. I'm very sorry but still food luck n heaps of :baby: dust for u


----------



## Ems77

You can take my BFP down, I miscarried


----------



## momwannabe81

Vaurissa said:


> You can take my BFP down, I miscarried

I'm soo sorry :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Vaurissa said:


> You can take my BFP down, I miscarried

So sorry to hear that :nope: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Vaurissa said:


> You can take my BFP down, I miscarried

OH NO!!! Im so sorry sweetie. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Aww so sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Can you please add me? I'm in the TWW for this cycle. I'll be testing on August 21st.


----------



## HisGrace

Vaurissa said:


> You can take my BFP down, I miscarried

Sorry Vaurissa. :hugs:


----------



## Jaybug0115

The witch has arrived for me on to a new cycle. Best of luck to everyone else! Baby dust!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

I'm out :( AF came


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry u 2 FX next cycle is urs.


----------



## magrace

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> I'm out :( AF came


NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I dont know yet!!!


----------



## meganisrad

I'm due for AF on the 10th. I hope I get a BFP!!! FX for everyone!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im out.. AF's came slowly today


----------



## TwoMummies

Vaurissa said:


> You can take my BFP down, I miscarried

I am so sorry :cry:


----------



## veryproudmum

is there room for me :flower: ill be testing round the 18th :happydance: no doubt ill give in before aswell :haha:


----------



## veryproudmum

TwoMummies said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> You can take my BFP down, I miscarried
> 
> I am so sorry :cry:Click to expand...

im reli sorry huni :cry: im here if you need to chat xx


----------



## momwannabe81

Becyboo__x said:


> Im out.. AF's came slowly today

I'm sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

veryproudmum said:


> is there room for me :flower: ill be testing round the 18th :happydance: no doubt ill give in before aswell :haha:

Hey and welcome


----------



## Gemini85

Fairly new to this....9dpo and no symptoms, POAS BFN. should I start thinking the worst?


----------



## Roxie

Laura Power said:


> Fairly new to this....9dpo and no symptoms, POAS BFN. should I start thinking the worst?

no way 9dpo is still very early


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

Hello 

I'm new here long time reader just not joined! Can I join the list please I am due At on 13th 

Congrats to bfps and those who got the witch keep your chin up we are all in it together! 

Hayley x


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks Roxie. I've been getting dizzy upon standing, but would that only happen if implantation had occurred and I was already seeing a bfp? Recently had blood tests for anemia and blood sugar etc so I know they're all normal. Ideas? X


----------



## IwannaBFP

:hugs::hugs:Sorry to all the BFN!! :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emma11511

I will be testing on the 19th :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am 10 DPO and I'm trying real hard not to go to the drugstore!!!! 
I don't know why it's so hard. It's not like POAS can change anything. It is what it is. lol BUT I REALLY WANNA. LOL 
And I remember one of our friends on here got her :bfp: on 10 DPO so that makes it even harder. :wacko:


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

I thought I was quite brief and I myself love to hear others symptoms and situations so here's mine.

I have endometriosis. Had a lap last June. Been not trying not preventing for a while and recently decided to just go for it. TTC properly for 2 months but did wonder why the not preventing period didn't end up in pregnancy when it was around the right times. I bought some pre seed and used it for the first time this month and I also took EPO until I think I ovulated.
My average cycle lengh is 30 days. I usually always know when I'm ovulating because I get pain. But this month I just don't know as it was quite confusing so I can't really work out what DPO I am. I had all the signs and pain on cycle day 10 which is the earliest I think I've ever had but then 4 days later I had signs and more pain. I've read it is possible for you to release 2 eggs and twins run in our family so could be. If I did ov on both days then the first was 24th and the second was 28th. I usually ovulate around the 29th of a month as I have a 30 day cycle its usually around the same days. Nice and easy I suppose. So I'm either 14dpo or 10dpo. I've had negative tests. But quite a few symptoms. 
I'm the same as most of you lovely ladies had lots but wasn't pregnant so I try to take them with a pinch of salt. And of course I have endometriosis ( I'm pretty sure its all grown back ) 
So on first ov day I swelled up and had pain like I usually do. Quickly bd even though I thought it was early. Luckily bd the day before but without preseed. 
25th - 1DPO lots of wind and ovary pain and swelling.
27th - 3DPO more ovary pain and swelling 
28th - 4DPO lots of concentrated ovary pain no swelling like usually when ov. Did I ov this time aswell? Strange. 
30th - 6DPO/2DPO I think I ovulated twice this month I had ewcm twice and pain. Lots of wind and caught a cold. Only had one two weeks ago. 
31st - 7DPO/ 3DPO more wind. I never have wind! Must be eating something different? It feels all bubbly in my uterus area like wind gathering up but then stopping. Some pain. 
2nd Aug - 9DPO/5DPO felt fine but had slight period like cramps. Thought oh no what a nuisance then realised AF not due for another 11 days... 
3rd Aug - 10DPO/6DPO I had a pain today that was unusual. I think its endo playing tricks on me. It was really Sharp in lower right area where I feel ovary pain it kind of shot across fast hurt! Made go ouch and grab it. I felt it tug and then nothing. No pain at all. Wondered if I had a cyst that popped? 
4th Aug - 11DPO/7DPO woke up this morning with a pain in my lower right back. It's like opposite the pain from yesterday just right inside but feels like its my back. Can't get to it and I had it alllll day mostly only feel it when I stand up.
5th Aug 12DPO/8DPO still have pain in back. God knows what it is. Still thinking maybe popped cyst. Felt sick now and then. 
6th Aug - 13DPO/9DPO feel heavy down there. All kinds of random twinges and pains. Feel sore there. And boobs are starting to get sore which is normal they always do before AF. Joy :( 
7th Aug - 14DPO/10DPO felt sick last night had a strange feeling just like I'm not well. Starting to think I'm picking up a bug throat hurts a bit. Boobs more sore. Itchy nipples. And all kinds of things in uterus area again. Feels very tender. I'm just sitting here and I can feel it. Probably endo on it! Evil illness. 
I've had twinges around my belly button and mostly a little creamy cm. 
So here's waiting until the 13th. Feels ages away!


----------



## IwannaBFP

2 days b4 O: BD
CD 14 O: BD felt heavy in uterus, Clear but watery CM
1 DPO: nothing
2 DPO: BD, emotional, nips are very veiny
3 DPO: broke out, bbs & nips are v veiny (blue) Swollen and sore, heart burn
vivid dreams
4 DPO: CM creamy, gums bled, nips are bigger, sore and more veins, 
vivid dreams
5 DPO: bbs sore, irritable, CM dry, cramping and stinging in uterus, nips are huge! heartburn. dreamed I was preggo w/ another boy!!! ahhh
6 DPO: gums swollen, bbs sore, couldn't sleep, vivid dreams, got a huge temp dip this morning. 
7 DPO: Uterus feels heavy, little crampy, extremely tired (took a nap), vivid dreams, Took a test and got two crazy lines!?!?! frequent urination
8 DPO: couldn't sleep, vivid dreams, woke up with bad headache, frequent urination, stinging in uterus, hungry. 
9 DPO: very hungry, vivid dreams, bbs bigger and v sore, tired, pulling feeling in belly button, frequent urination
10 DPO: frequent urination, bbs sore. Now tired after typing all of this up. 

WOW THATS A LOT!!!!! IF I'M NOT PREGGO I WILL BE SOOOOOO SURPRISED!!!!!


----------



## babyforus

IwannaBFP said:


> 2 days b4 O: BD
> CD 14 O: BD felt heavy in uterus, Clear but watery CM
> 1 DPO: nothing
> 2 DPO: BD, emotional, nips are very veiny
> 3 DPO: broke out, bbs & nips are v veiny (blue) Swollen and sore, heart burn
> vivid dreams
> 4 DPO: CM creamy, gums bled, nips are bigger, sore and more veins,
> vivid dreams
> 5 DPO: bbs sore, irritable, CM dry, cramping and stinging in uterus, nips are huge! heartburn. dreamed I was preggo w/ another boy!!! ahhh
> 6 DPO: gums swollen, bbs sore, couldn't sleep, vivid dreams, got a huge temp dip this morning.
> 7 DPO: Uterus feels heavy, little crampy, extremely tired (took a nap), vivid dreams, Took a test and got two crazy lines!?!?! frequent urination
> 8 DPO: couldn't sleep, vivid dreams, woke up with bad headache, frequent urination, stinging in uterus, hungry.
> 9 DPO: very hungry, vivid dreams, bbs bigger and v sore, tired, pulling feeling in belly button, frequent urination
> 10 DPO: frequent urination, bbs sore. Now tired after typing all of this up.
> 
> WOW THATS A LOT!!!!! IF I'M NOT PREGGO I WILL BE SOOOOOO SURPRISED!!!!!

Have you tested yet?


----------



## IwannaBFP

babyforus said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 2 days b4 O: BD
> CD 14 O: BD felt heavy in uterus, Clear but watery CM
> 1 DPO: nothing
> 2 DPO: BD, emotional, nips are very veiny
> 3 DPO: broke out, bbs & nips are v veiny (blue) Swollen and sore, heart burn
> vivid dreams
> 4 DPO: CM creamy, gums bled, nips are bigger, sore and more veins,
> vivid dreams
> 5 DPO: bbs sore, irritable, CM dry, cramping and stinging in uterus, nips are huge! heartburn. dreamed I was preggo w/ another boy!!! ahhh
> 6 DPO: gums swollen, bbs sore, couldn't sleep, vivid dreams, got a huge temp dip this morning.
> 7 DPO: Uterus feels heavy, little crampy, extremely tired (took a nap), vivid dreams, Took a test and got two crazy lines!?!?! frequent urination
> 8 DPO: couldn't sleep, vivid dreams, woke up with bad headache, frequent urination, stinging in uterus, hungry.
> 9 DPO: very hungry, vivid dreams, bbs bigger and v sore, tired, pulling feeling in belly button, frequent urination
> 10 DPO: frequent urination, bbs sore. Now tired after typing all of this up.
> 
> WOW THATS A LOT!!!!! IF I'M NOT PREGGO I WILL BE SOOOOOO SURPRISED!!!!!
> 
> Have you tested yet?Click to expand...

No, not since 7 DPO. I will next week. If I can wait that long. I don't have any tests right now or else I'm sure I would. I am trying really hard to stay busy and not go to the store. lol


----------



## babyforus

ebannawuoyohw said:


> I thought I was quite brief and I myself love to hear others symptoms and situations so here's mine.
> 
> I have endometriosis. Had a lap last June. Been not trying not preventing for a while and recently decided to just go for it. TTC properly for 2 months but did wonder why the not preventing period didn't end up in pregnancy when it was around the right times. I bought some pre seed and used it for the first time this month and I also took EPO until I think I ovulated.
> My average cycle lengh is 30 days. I usually always know when I'm ovulating because I get pain. But this month I just don't know as it was quite confusing so I can't really work out what DPO I am. I had all the signs and pain on cycle day 10 which is the earliest I think I've ever had but then 4 days later I had signs and more pain. I've read it is possible for you to release 2 eggs and twins run in our family so could be. If I did ov on both days then the first was 24th and the second was 28th. I usually ovulate around the 29th of a month as I have a 30 day cycle its usually around the same days. Nice and easy I suppose. So I'm either 14dpo or 10dpo. I've had negative tests. But quite a few symptoms.
> I'm the same as most of you lovely ladies had lots but wasn't pregnant so I try to take them with a pinch of salt. And of course I have endometriosis ( I'm pretty sure its all grown back )
> So on first ov day I swelled up and had pain like I usually do. Quickly bd even though I thought it was early. Luckily bd the day before but without preseed.
> 25th - 1DPO lots of wind and ovary pain and swelling.
> 27th - 3DPO more ovary pain and swelling
> 28th - 4DPO lots of concentrated ovary pain no swelling like usually when ov. Did I ov this time aswell? Strange.
> 30th - 6DPO/2DPO I think I ovulated twice this month I had ewcm twice and pain. Lots of wind and caught a cold. Only had one two weeks ago.
> 31st - 7DPO/ 3DPO more wind. I never have wind! Must be eating something different? It feels all bubbly in my uterus area like wind gathering up but then stopping. Some pain.
> 2nd Aug - 9DPO/5DPO felt fine but had slight period like cramps. Thought oh no what a nuisance then realised AF not due for another 11 days...
> 3rd Aug - 10DPO/6DPO I had a pain today that was unusual. I think its endo playing tricks on me. It was really Sharp in lower right area where I feel ovary pain it kind of shot across fast hurt! Made go ouch and grab it. I felt it tug and then nothing. No pain at all. Wondered if I had a cyst that popped?
> 4th Aug - 11DPO/7DPO woke up this morning with a pain in my lower right back. It's like opposite the pain from yesterday just right inside but feels like its my back. Can't get to it and I had it alllll day mostly only feel it when I stand up.
> 5th Aug 12DPO/8DPO still have pain in back. God knows what it is. Still thinking maybe popped cyst. Felt sick now and then.
> 6th Aug - 13DPO/9DPO feel heavy down there. All kinds of random twinges and pains. Feel sore there. And boobs are starting to get sore which is normal they always do before AF. Joy :(
> 7th Aug - 14DPO/10DPO felt sick last night had a strange feeling just like I'm not well. Starting to think I'm picking up a bug throat hurts a bit. Boobs more sore. Itchy nipples. And all kinds of things in uterus area again. Feels very tender. I'm just sitting here and I can feel it. Probably endo on it! Evil illness.
> I've had twinges around my belly button and mostly a little creamy cm.
> So here's waiting until the 13th. Feels ages away![/QUote
> 
> 
> Welcome!:flower: when was the last time you tested? Is it identical twins or fraternal that run in your family?


----------



## IwannaBFP

I thought that Identical twins was kinda like a fluke thing and not a genetic thing. And fraternal twins only matter if they run on the mommas side and not the daddys side. ??


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

Thank you and I tested yesterday morning with a cheapie that came with preseed. But I tested with an opk this morning as I've seen some people do and it was stupidly light so I don't think it looks good. It is fraternal twins that run in my family. My grandad sister had them and my nans auntie.


----------



## babyforus

I believe that identical twin is genetic. There are four sets known in my family. My brothers and 3 sets of uncles. One set miscarried. I believe the single egg splits after fertilization. I believe this type runs through the paternal side of the family. I am guessing this because the other twins are my dads brothers. It seems a big coincidence to be a fluke but I don't know. I do know they kept thinking my daughter was twins they did several ultrasounds. I don't know if that was because of hcg levels or because she was so big/long 22.75 inches and 8 lb 3 oz.


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

I'm not too clued up on all the twin business. I just know its in our family and it was the strangest month for me ov wise. So I looked it up and it seemed it could be fraternal. Even if I did ov twice I might not have caught both the eggs as a beg test yesterday. I have had uterus pain before too. Not a lot. Only once so I know it can happen when I'm not preg.


----------



## Bumpplease13

Hi all
Would love to join this thread and have my name on the august list :flower:
AF due on the 17th. 3dpo at the moment and had quite bad cramping on right hand side and spotting today. First time in 4 cycles of tic that I have had any symptoms at all. Not sure what they mean!!!
eeeeeek!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

babyforus said:


> I believe that identical twin is genetic. There are four sets known in my family. My brothers and 3 sets of uncles. One set miscarried. I believe the single egg splits after fertilization. I believe this type runs through the paternal side of the family. I am guessing this because the other twins are my dads brothers. It seems a big coincidence to be a fluke but I don't know. I do know they kept thinking my daughter was twins they did several ultrasounds. I don't know if that was because of hcg levels or because she was so big/long 22.75 inches and 8 lb 3 oz.

Very interesting! :) That's a lot of twins.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Bumpplease13 said:


> Hi all
> Would love to join this thread and have my name on the august list :flower:
> AF due on the 17th. 3dpo at the moment and had quite bad cramping on right hand side and spotting today. First time in 4 cycles of tic that I have had any symptoms at all. Not sure what they mean!!!
> eeeeeek!!!!

:hi: 
Good luck on ur TWW!!!


----------



## Bumpplease13

Thanks IwannaBFP - these forums are great for support - trying not to get to obsessed with it but it's very difficult.


----------



## babyforus

I know about the obsessed part. I can never do anything half way. I have started reading and researching and just can't stop until I think I know enough. I have a huge list of q for my ob and he will probably just fall over... I all of the sudden feel like maybe its not going to be as easy as I thought and hopefully I haven't waited too long. Just goes to show that I am as crazy as I thought:haha::haha: Well I will get my BFP someday somehow hopefully before my brain explodes:headspin:


----------



## IwannaBFP

https://www.peeonastick.com/ This is seriously one of my favorite sites and I thought I would share it with you if you haven't heard of it already. :coolio:


----------



## Bumpplease13

babyforus said:


> I know about the obsessed part. I can never do anything half way. I have started reading and researching and just can't stop until I think I know enough. I have a huge list of q for my ob and he will probably just fall over... I all of the sudden feel like maybe its not going to be as easy as I thought and hopefully I haven't waited too long. Just goes to show that I am as crazy as I thought:haha::haha: Well I will get my BFP someday somehow hopefully before my brain explodes:headspin:

I'm very much a reader too. Have spent every spare minute reading about baby-making since ttc! My mum keeps telling me I'm reading too much and I need to relax and forget about it! If only it were that easy!!!! When is AF due for you?


----------



## SLH

My test date has changed to august 15th.


----------



## xSummerx

Hi there any chance I could Join. Af is due 13th August. Already had 3 BFN :(, I am 9DPO.


----------



## babyforus

Bumpplease13 said:


> babyforus said:
> 
> 
> I know about the obsessed part. I can never do anything half way. I have started reading and researching and just can't stop until I think I know enough. I have a huge list of q for my ob and he will probably just fall over... I all of the sudden feel like maybe its not going to be as easy as I thought and hopefully I haven't waited too long. Just goes to show that I am as crazy as I thought:haha::haha: Well I will get my BFP someday somehow hopefully before my brain explodes:headspin:
> 
> I'm very much a reader too. Have spent every spare minute reading about baby-making since ttc! My mum keeps telling me I'm reading too much and I need to relax and forget about it! If only it were that easy!!!! When is AF due for you?Click to expand...

The 25th ish. I haven't even ov'd yet this month! I haven't really told anyone that were ttc because I have 2 children already with my ex and they are 18 and 12. I am afraid people will think I am crazy and my parents might have a heart attack. I'm 39.


----------



## babyforus

xSummerx said:


> Hi there any chance I could Join. Af is due 13th August. Already had 3 BFN :(, I am 9DPO.

Hi and welcome. 9dpo is pretty early there is still plenty of time for a bfp!! Good Luck!


----------



## xSummerx

Thank you :) I know it's early but I can't help but feel it's all over. I wish I was stronger and just waited for AF x


----------



## babyforus

I know but if you are like me you'd likely die of curiosity lol. I can see getting up at 3 or 4 in the morning at 8dpo just to test like its really going to tell me anything.:shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

LOl i agree about wanting to test at 8dpo..I am dyeing to test!!! I just want to know!! LOl even though its most likely going to be negative..i should have stuck to just having one test in the house..instead I bought the 10 miu online tests...but by the looks of things they dont seem to be anymore sensitive the frer


----------



## babyforus

I think they are listed as being 5 lower than frer at 20 but testing shows that frer can be as low as 6.5 but usually 12.5. The poas site says dollar tree tests can read as low as 7 for a dollar a piece though. I don't know for sure I haven't tried them ... If I ever get a BFP I think I'll try it and 5 or so others just for fun:happydance:


----------



## IwannaBFP

babyforus said:


> I think they are listed as being 5 lower than frer at 20 but testing shows that frer can be as low as 6.5 but usually 12.5. The poas site says dollar tree tests can read as low as 7 for a buck a piece though. I don't know for sure I haven't tried them ...

I dont know about those all a dollar ones. Maybe I just got a bad one. But here is the one I took at 7 DPO.


----------



## babyforus

Sorry 7 ml of hgc. not 7dpo. at 7dpo you might not have implanted yet even if you did conceive if not there is no hcg to measure yet. That doesn't mean your out yet!


----------



## IwannaBFP

babyforus said:


> Sorry 7 ml of hgc. not 7dpo. at 7dpo you might not have implanted yet even if you did conceive if not there is no hcg to measure yet. That doesn't mean your out yet!

Oh I know. :) I was just doing some experiments. I am at 10 DPO now.


----------



## babyforus

Hey I am all for experiments! Have you tested since then? Of course it could b days before a BFP if you are preggers. Are you having symptoms?


----------



## IwannaBFP

babyforus said:


> Hey I am all for experiments! Have you tested since then? Of course it could b days before a BFP if you are preggers. Are you having symptoms?

Yes mam check pg 49. :)


----------



## magrace

hey ladies so tomorrow I will be 13DPO and AF is due on 15DPO.. So far being testing BFN... cervix is high and mushy and soft... and bb's are super sensitive and sore!!!! I hope I get my BFP tomorrow!!! wish me luck!! those are good signs for cervix right??


----------



## momwannabe81

FX


----------



## pink mum

hi girlies,h r u all feeling today


----------



## BridieChild

Hi, can you please change my test date to August 16? I'm 11DPO and just am not convinced that this is my month.


----------



## sarahharry

Add me please testing 22nd woop


----------



## guest2003

Hey gals.....

Af is now 4 days late and i still have all the yucky symptoms...... Done a FRER the day after AF was due and was BFN so im too afraid to test!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, 

I got faint second lines on my dollar store test and cheapy IC's but havent confirmed what is going on yet on a more reliable test yet. I just dont trust the cheap tests, and as a result I still feel unsure at this point. So I dont know what is going on yet., :wacko: No sign of the :witch: yet so that is a plus!!! I will update once I either get a definate BFP or if the :witch: gets me. Wish me luck!!

Good luck and baby dust to all of the ladies still waiting to test!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## littlecharli

I would love to join.. my af is due AUG 25th!! and i hope it dosnt come! :nope:


----------



## herald3

Today I'm 11dpo (I think). My usual luteal phase is 10-11 days. Today I have EWCM (which I never really get). Is that a pregnancy sign or just a sign of AF to come? Also, I seem to be blowing my nose like crazy. Does that relate to pregnancy at all? Probably just getting sick...ARGH! Any BFPs today, yet? BD to all!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Good luck to you ladies!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

11 DOP and I'm trying really hard not to test!!!! :headspin:


----------



## jeoestreich

I am out for this month. Boo!


----------



## magrace

Im sorry hun, good luck next cycle!


----------



## IwannaBFP

jeoestreich said:


> I am out for this month. Boo!

Sorry!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cckarting

i am due for af on the 29th if you want to add me! i got 2 pos opk one on july 30th and another on august 4th, so could i test earlier than the 29th?


----------



## divine_kyrie

I got my BFP today!!!!


----------



## magrace

divine_kyrie said:


> I got my BFP today!!!!

CONGRATS HUN!!! yayy how many DPO were you?


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats!!!! :D


----------



## orchidlily222

Hey all! AF was due 1-2 days ago and no sign of her or any BFP so I am going crazy. Took a blood test today and hoping for something conclusive in the next few days--af or a BFP--waiting sucks! 

Congrats to all the BFP ladies! Fx for everyone else!


----------



## TayBabes92

I'm out! The evil :which: came this morning and in full swing as well :-( there is always next month good luck to the rest of August


----------



## IwannaBFP

Wilsey said:


> Congrats!!!! :D

Happy TWW!!!! :flower:


----------



## IwannaBFP

divine_kyrie said:


> I got my BFP today!!!!

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## aum

Please include me on Aug 23.


----------



## momwannabe81

updated,
welcome everyone. I'm sorry for those who the witch got u next month will be ur month,
congratz on the BFPs


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats Divine!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats divine!! How many dpo were u?


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi ladies! could i please join this thread? i'm 3 dpo, testing on the 20th August, i also had a D&C done in June & i'm o-neg blood type (maybe thats why i miscarried)

Congrats to all the :bfp:
Sorry to those who the :witch: got
Good Luck to the ones :test:


:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Welcome cherry .. I'm a- blood and miscarried aswell.. Nobody clued in I was a- until I already started having troubles. .. By then there was no saving it


----------



## Cherrylicious

skeet9924 said:


> Welcome cherry .. I'm a- blood and miscarried aswell.. Nobody clued in I was a- until I already started having troubles. .. By then there was no saving it

It sucks, hope we get a :bfp: and have a Healthy baby <3 


:dust:

if you need anything just message me :) xx


----------



## amommy

I guess I have not joined this thread yet! but I am game since I am here all the time!! AF was July 21st, testing August 14th, I will be 10 dpo, AF would be due August 16! 

4 dpo and only symptoms diff from last month is my cervical position which is medium!


----------



## skeet9924

Cherrylicious said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome cherry .. I'm a- blood and miscarried aswell.. Nobody clued in I was a- until I already started having troubles. .. By then there was no saving it
> 
> It sucks, hope we get a :bfp: and have a Healthy baby <3
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> if you need anything just message me :) xxClick to expand...

Lots of :dust: for a sticky bean for both of us!!


----------



## babyforus

Congratulations Divine:happydance:!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Feel like af is on her way.


----------



## Wilsey

IwannaBFP said:


> Feel like af is on her way.

Where are you in your cycle? Crunch time?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Wilsey said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> Feel like af is on her way.
> 
> Where are you in your cycle? Crunch time?Click to expand...

Yeah. Im on 11dpo cd 25. I have been in a very bad mood the last two days..


----------



## Wilsey

I have my fingers and toes crossed that AF stays away for you!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Wilsey said:


> I have my fingers and toes crossed that AF stays away for you!!!

Thanks sweet girl. <3


----------



## sweet83

kindly add me ... i am new to this board.. actively trying to have my first baby...
currently 9dpo.. AF due on Aug 14... no symptoms yet... except high BBTs.. had breast soreness on 6 and 7 dpo and later the soreness gone but BBT is still high.. hopefully i should get BFP this month.. actively trying since 9 months.. had miscarriage on Jan 8th... using fertibella 2nd bottle... fertibella HPT showing very faint 2nd line..are they accurate?


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

Hey all. I'm 12 or 16dpo today not sure. All my symptoms are explained on page 49. Got mega sore boobs. But normal before AF. I dont feel well. Just illish. And I've had wind and major Sharp stabbing pains in my stomach. Right in my belly under my ribs shooting down to belly button. Is this wind? I've never had it so much. Only have the guts to do opks as a test! Did one earlier and it was negative but they are 20ml and my pg tests are 10 mls only realised today so I might test Thursday. Not due till sat. Sound promising?


----------



## herald3

I got a feeling like I might be pregnant yesterday, and this morning I've felt ill. I feel kind of like I do before AF...but an unexplained, different feeling. When I told DH I felt sick before he left for work today, his eyes got HUGE! I'm 12 dpo, which seems far enough along to maybe get a BFP, so I'm planning on testing today. I'll keep you ladies posted. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Emma11511

Good luck herald!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hi ladies!! I got my BFP today so you can add me to the list!! 

Babydust to all waiting!


----------



## momwannabe81

OMG u finally got ur BFP so happy for u, congratz


----------



## Emma11511

congratulations! :flower:


----------



## momwannabe81

herald3 said:


> I got a feeling like I might be pregnant yesterday, and this morning I've felt ill. I feel kind of like I do before AF...but an unexplained, different feeling. When I told DH I felt sick before he left for work today, his eyes got HUGE! I'm 12 dpo, which seems far enough along to maybe get a BFP, so I'm planning on testing today. I'll keep you ladies posted. Good luck to all of you!

FX keep us updated, really hope u get ur BFP


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Yes I did, thank you!! I was worried with my baby that I miscarried due date coming up in a month that it would be so sad but now that day won't be quite as sad :) If it wasn't for that baby, I wouldn't have this baby :) Period isn't due for another 6 days though so I am still super nervous!


----------



## momwannabe81

ebannawuoyohw said:


> Hey all. I'm 12 or 16dpo today not sure. All my symptoms are explained on page 49. Got mega sore boobs. But normal before AF. I dont feel well. Just illish. And I've had wind and major Sharp stabbing pains in my stomach. Right in my belly under my ribs shooting down to belly button. Is this wind? I've never had it so much. Only have the guts to do opks as a test! Did one earlier and it was negative but they are 20ml and my pg tests are 10 mls only realised today so I might test Thursday. Not due till sat. Sound promising?

Sounds good so far hope this is it for u


----------



## momwannabe81

MustangGTgirl said:


> Yes I did, thank you!! I was worried with my baby that I miscarried due date coming up in a month that it would be so sad but now that day won't be quite as sad :) If it wasn't for that baby, I wouldn't have this baby :) Period isn't due for another 6 days though so I am still super nervous!

I bet but just try and relax and everything will workout for the best, but i am really happy for u, we've been in same threads together since i joined and it gives me hope.


----------



## momwannabe81

orchidlily222 said:


> Hey all! AF was due 1-2 days ago and no sign of her or any BFP so I am going crazy. Took a blood test today and hoping for something conclusive in the next few days--af or a BFP--waiting sucks!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP ladies! Fx for everyone else!

FX


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh mustang now u got me wanting to test also LOL, we were both due for AF on the 15th, to bad only have a Frer and it's just now 6 days before missed AF. ugh I hope i do get it also, which test did u take?


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Well I took a FRER yesterday at 7dpo and had the faintest of faint lines, took 2 more today and there is a definitely there line. My IC yesterday was negative and it is still so faint today that you can barely see it! I got a not pregnant on a digital today though, hopefully it is just too early.

Here are some pics, first pic is yesterday's , middle pic is today's untweaked, and last pic is today's tweaked!
 



Attached Files:







fr1.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 19









verypg1.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 22









verypg2.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## sweet83

momwannabe81 said:


> Oh mustang now u got me wanting to test also LOL, we were both due for AF on the 15th, to bad only have a Frer and it's just now 6 days before missed AF. ugh I hope i do get it also, which test did u take?

Congrats i am seeing tle line in last pic :thumbup:


----------



## Emma11511

can't see anything on the first one, but I can on the last two! :) Have you been to the doctors yet?


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Nope not yet. They don't want to see pregnant women here until 8 weeks anyways, then they do a sonogram at 8 weeks!


----------



## momwannabe81

I can see it too on the last 2, not on the 1st though, as far as digi its definitely to early


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Yeah it's hard to see on the first one but it is definitely there!!


----------



## Eleonora

Yay Mustang! What a thrill!


----------



## sweet83

i am weak at this photography
 



Attached Files:







DSC00367.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 13









DSC00366.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## skeet9924

I see it mustang and I never see the lines!! Congrats..and yeah its way to early for a digi they are less sensitive

P.S look at all the bfp!! So far thats over 10% preg on this thread!! I think that is the most i have ever seen


----------



## Emma11511

sweet83 said:


> i am weak at this photography

personally, can't see anything :flower:


----------



## momwannabe81

skeet9924 said:


> I see it mustang and I never see the lines!! Congrats..and yeah its way to early for a digi they are less sensitive
> 
> P.S look at all the bfp!! So far thats over 10% preg on this thread!! I think that is the most i have ever seen

yeah I agree this thread is been pretty lucky so far. I was scared to start one as it might jinx or something lol. But no one would make one for August figured WTH might as well im on bnb 20 hrs a day just about anyways.


----------



## momwannabe81

sweet83 said:


> i am weak at this photography

did U see lines when u took it. I really can't see anything but could be just the picture. If u saw something then post on test page they can help and tweak it


----------



## skeet9924

momwannabe81 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> I see it mustang and I never see the lines!! Congrats..and yeah its way to early for a digi they are less sensitive
> 
> P.S look at all the bfp!! So far thats over 10% preg on this thread!! I think that is the most i have ever seen
> 
> yeah I agree this thread is been pretty lucky so far. I was scared to start one as it might jinx or something lol. But no one would make one for August figured WTH might as well im on bnb 20 hrs a day just about anyways.Click to expand...

Well I'm happy with this thread!!! Even if I dont get my :bfp: I'm happy so many ladies could be lucky!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Congrats on the :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Thanks everybody :) It was totally unexpected, I felt without a doubt that it was not my month. I even bought a jumbo box of tampons a week ago and Maca to start using to conceive next cycle. I bought ovulation tests too for next cycle.


----------



## IwannaBFP

MustangGTgirl said:


> Thanks everybody :) It was totally unexpected, I felt without a doubt that it was not my month. I even bought a jumbo box of tampons a week ago and Maca to start using to conceive next cycle. I bought ovulation tests too for next cycle.

Maybe thats the secret. :)


----------



## MustangGTgirl

LOL maybe so... I am going to be gifting my tampons to my sis and my ovulation tests are going to my BFF who just told me that she is trying to conceive... the rest of my preggo tests are mine tho!! I love peeing on them and seeing the lines get darker! Oh and going to sell the Maca on Ebay, hopefully I get close to my 25$ back that I spent.


----------



## chocbunni01

congrats on the bfp's!!


----------



## wannabeprego

This morning the :witch: got me!!!! :growlmad: So I'm out!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

:hugs:Dang it!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## babygirlhall

Hi, can i join? Af due 16th. This is my 4th round of clomid, bfp on round 2 but ended in mc.
Gl to us all! x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

May I be added too?

This is cycle #1 with a donor. AF is due on Aug 20th and currently 2 dpo :-=


----------



## kiki04

I am on cd35 now. Tested yesterday BFN. Temps are high still. :shrug:


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats Mustang!


----------



## caz & bob

can you add me hun i am 2 dpo thanks x x x


----------



## lazandkiko21

Hello ladies...Im waiting to test August 31, 2011!! Good luck to all the ladies here and:dust: to all


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Could I be added I am testing on the 24th! Baby dust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Thanks everybody :) I still barely believe it, seems so surreal.


----------



## ceejie

You can take me out for this month. Blood tests confirmed no ovulation.


----------



## robbiegrl

Can I still be added? I'm testing August 15th.


----------



## babyforus

divine_kyrie said:


> I got my BFP today!!!!

CONGRATS!!!:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babyforus

MustangGTgirl said:


> Hi ladies!! I got my BFP today so you can add me to the list!!
> 
> Babydust to all waiting!

Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## momwannabe81

ceejie said:


> You can take me out for this month. Blood tests confirmed no ovulation.

hey ur not out until the eitch shows. Just today read about another girl being told by bw that she didn't O but got her bfp 2 weeks later. Showering u with tons of :babydust:


----------



## babydreams814

Just jumping in to say hello and spread some :dust::dust:

Will be 10 dpo tomorrow and my tests should arrive in the mail in the afternoon so I won't be tempted to test until 12 dpo. I had some serious af cramps for 2 days and they seem to have subsided right now... but HOLY TENDER BREASTS batman!!! I always get tenderness, but today SOOOO aware of them, and they are tingling or "pins and needles" I think is how someone else described them in another post. I hope these are positive signs and my body isn't playing tricks on me this month. Hoping for a :bfp: before my bday on Sunday! 

Good luck to all the August testers!!


----------



## sweet83

congrats divine_kyrie on BFP


----------



## Tasha16

hi the witch got me yesturday x


----------



## guest2003

Hi, im still in, tests are neg but no AF !!!!!

:dust:
:dust:


----------



## pink mum

helloo girrls howr u all


----------



## SummerUK

Okay Ladies, af is due tonight/tomorrow. . . here's to hoping she stays away!


----------



## guest2003

SummerUK said:


> Okay Ladies, af is due tonight/tomorrow. . . here's to hoping she stays away!

fingers crossed SummerUK


----------



## momwannabe81

SummerUK said:


> Okay Ladies, af is due tonight/tomorrow. . . here's to hoping she stays away!

Fx are u temping? If so how's ur temp?


----------



## momwannabe81

babydreams814 said:


> Just jumping in to say hello and spread some :dust::dust:
> 
> Will be 10 dpo tomorrow and my tests should arrive in the mail in the afternoon so I won't be tempted to test until 12 dpo. I had some serious af cramps for 2 days and they seem to have subsided right now... but HOLY TENDER BREASTS batman!!! I always get tenderness, but today SOOOO aware of them, and they are tingling or "pins and needles" I think is how someone else described them in another post. I hope these are positive signs and my body isn't playing tricks on me this month. Hoping for a :bfp: before my bday on Sunday!
> 
> Good luck to all the August testers!!

Fx hope u get ur gift :)


----------



## nevernormal

Please add me to the list! I'm testing the 15th, at 12dpo. It's our 2 year anniversary! 

Congrats to everyone so far on their bfps! I hope you have happy and healthy pregnancies!


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

I'm out. AF got me this morning! :(


----------



## IwannaBFP

2 more day to go!!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

lilfroggyfroe said:


> I'm out. AF got me this morning! :(

I'm sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> 2 more day to go!!!!!

5 more for me ugh the wait is unbearable lol :coffee:


----------



## momwannabe81

updated btw, and if i missed any of u or the witch got someone or got BFP and it's not marked plz let me know, i noticed i missed one BFP soo i want to be accurate LOL, we have a 10% BFP rate which is really good and would love for it to be higher. fx everyone this will be our month


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 2 more day to go!!!!!
> 
> 5 more for me ugh the wait is unbearable lol :coffee:Click to expand...

I know how you feel sweetie!!!! I am not going to test until Saturday tho. I wanna be sure I'm late. lol I don't have any symptoms of either tho and that makes me nervous. I always spot the 4 days b4 AF actually shows. I haven't don't that but I also don't have any preggo symptoms like I did a few days ago. Makes me wonder If I messed up my cycle. ???? I don't think I did tho. :shrug:

How are you feeling? Hope all is well.


----------



## AlexisLilly

i wanna join :) im 8dpo , bleeding and slight cramps 6 days before my period is due.. going to wait 4 days before i test, the suspense is KILLING me haha :) 
x


----------



## IwannaBFP

AlexisLilly said:


> i wanna join :) im 8dpo , bleeding and slight cramps 6 days before my period is due.. going to wait 4 days before i test, the suspense is KILLING me haha :)
> x

Implantation? :)


----------



## AlexisLilly

i hope so.. aaah i hate this wait.. the past few months ive never had any signs, always on time period 32 days, ive never been early.. im excited but afraid incase im just getting my hopes up.. confused :( how r u getting on? :)


----------



## BBSJBJ

Hello Everyone
this is my first post on bnb! I would like to join this thread. My last cycle was 26 days, so I was due to start between the 8-10. I tested this morning BFN. I believe i ovulated july 30th so I would be about 11 dpo today. I will be retesting friday if the witch dont get me first fx she dont come!


----------



## AlexisLilly

ooh best of luck!! :) im testing friday 2 :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

AlexisLilly said:


> i hope so.. aaah i hate this wait.. the past few months ive never had any signs, always on time period 32 days, ive never been early.. im excited but afraid incase im just getting my hopes up.. confused :( how r u getting on? :)

This website. lol It helps me a lot believe or not. I like talking to people that are going thru the same thing I am. And I don't feel like a nut job when POAS because that's just normal talk on here. lol Plus I have 3 kids to keep me busy. 
I hope that your cramps were from a sticky bean!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AlexisLilly

im glad i found this site, not many ppl to talk to, they're very jugdemental, its nice to talk to ppl who are on the same page as me :) oh i hope so 2, will know friday, im so nervous :) hehe


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Welcome BB! Good luck everyone! :)


----------



## Skoer1360

Can I add my name onto here too? :) I test on the 20th and I'm going innssaaaaannnnee from waiting! I *really* want to go buy some tests today and see if anything turns up lol


----------



## wishingfor3rd

hey can you add a :bfp: to my name on the 13th!!!! i started getting faint positives on monday and it was confirmed today with a digital!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Skoer1360 said:


> Can I add my name onto here too? :) I test on the 20th and I'm going innssaaaaannnnee from waiting! I *really* want to go buy some tests today and see if anything turns up lol

:hi: and GL in ur TWW!!!! :wacko:


----------



## IwannaBFP

wishingfor3rd said:


> hey can you add a :bfp: to my name on the 13th!!!! i started getting faint positives on monday and it was confirmed today with a digital!!!!

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pileggigirl

wishingfor3rd said:


> hey can you add a :bfp: to my name on the 13th!!!! i started getting faint positives on monday and it was confirmed today with a digital!!!!

Congrats h&h 9 months


----------



## wishingfor3rd

thanks ladies and lots of baby dust to you all!!


----------



## pileggigirl

Can u add me on the list. Im 14 dpo, im cycle day 28 in a 28 day cycle. Due to test today. Took tedt yesterday but it was bfn....So im not quite sure wats goin on. No AF, but i do hav a good amount if pregger symptoms. Im jus gonna keep my fx'd.


----------



## IwannaBFP

pileggigirl said:


> Can u add me on the list. Im 14 dpo, im cycle day 28 in a 28 day cycle. Due to test today. Took tedt yesterday but it was bfn....So im not quite sure wats goin on. No AF, but i do hav a good amount if pregger symptoms. Im jus gonna keep my fx'd.

FX!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Cherrylicious

wishingfor3rd said:


> hey can you add a :bfp: to my name on the 13th!!!! i started getting faint positives on monday and it was confirmed today with a digital!!!!

Congrats H&H 9 months!!! :happydance:



:dust:


----------



## babygirlhall

Can you add me please, af due Aug 16th. Thanks, gl to everyone x


----------



## LouiseClare

AF came today, 2 days early. I'm feeling a bit fed up as it was our 12th month of TTC.
Hopefully next month will be a good month.


----------



## Wilsey

LouiseClare said:


> AF came today, 2 days early. I'm feeling a bit fed up as it was our 12th month of TTC.
> Hopefully next month will be a good month.

Sorry to hear that it wasn't your month :nope: and that you are getting a bit fed up :hugs:

It will happen xx


----------



## magrace

AF got mee :(


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats, wishing!!! 

Sorry about AF Marla and Louise. :(


----------



## magrace

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Congrats, wishing!!!
> 
> Sorry about AF Marla and Louise. :(

AF is so weird... its red but mostly brown... its heavy though...not so heavy but heavyish...


----------



## nicoley

i have pics of hpt in another thread is there some way I can copy them to here rather then uploading them again


----------



## Wilsey

You could always link the thread if it's easier...


----------



## eoinandconor

https://www.whenmybaby.com/pregnancy-test-calculator.php found this and it was really useful.. im 12dpo ekkk scared to test again to see another bfn :(


----------



## IwannaBFP

Sorry to the ladies that AF got. :( :hugs:


----------



## nicoley

How do I do that get the link on here....little brain dead when it comes to computer stuff


----------



## Wilsey

If you are in your thread - I think you can simply copy the big long https://www.baby...etc from the address bar at the top of your internet browser.

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...d-anyone-wanna-join-113-joined-11-bfp-64.html --- I've just copied this from the address bar for the thread we are currently in.

It looks long when you paste it but it changes it to just being the name of the thread when you submit your post.

Just say what page number your post is on and I'll track it down.


----------



## lily2614

Hi, I'm currently 8 DPO and would like to join in. My period is due 8/16. My hubby and I are trying for our second. I had my mirena taken out in June and this is my FIRST month of trying normally. It took us 8 months to conceive my son. So here's hoping it will be faster this time.


----------



## mrskrunchy

Hi Ladies! This is my first month TTC and AF is due Aug 22. Im 27 years old, from NS Canada. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mrsparoline

I wanna join and I'm feeling very good to help the percentage of this group too! Of course I know how that goes lol!!


----------



## magrace

this is the weirdest AF! started so heavy now just brown like at the end of an AF!!


----------



## amommy

I am hoping to add to your BfP list but not getting my hopes too high.. Had a faint FRER today, but not convinced until its [email protected]@ I know everyone can relate, as there are too many errors in tests!~

Hugs to everyone who has joined recently, and LETS GO AUGUST!!


----------



## nunu123

hey ladies congrats to all the bfps, please re-add me to the 28th of august that is the date AF is to arrive so if she doesn't show her face i will test. thanks.


----------



## emma1985

Congrats to all who have a BFP, hugs to those of you who dont.

Emma x


----------



## Mammatotwo

wishingfor3rd said:


> hey can you add a :bfp: to my name on the 13th!!!! i started getting faint positives on monday and it was confirmed today with a digital!!!!

Congrats on your BFP :flower:



LouiseClare said:


> AF came today, 2 days early. I'm feeling a bit fed up as it was our 12th month of TTC.
> Hopefully next month will be a good month.

I am so sorry it is taking so long. I am right there with you. I am now on about 16 months TTC which includes a miscarriage trying to get our baby. It will happen for us. :hugs:



marlamegs said:


> AF got mee :(

I am sorry AF turned up. FX this next month brings you a BFP:hugs:

amommy have my fingers crossed for you too. Yay to the faint positive, I hope tomorrow it is much much darker.

I am 10dpo today and getting evaps on the wondfo tests. Saw a slight pink fat line but it was after the time limit:growlmad: I really need to just chuck them after the limit. Nope have them all here and keep rechecking them. Did a digital and said not pregnant:cry: Still hoping madly.

Good luck everyone still waiting:flower: Big congrats to the other BFPers and big hugs to all the people whose AF arrived.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sorry Mammatotwo, digi tests aren't very sensitive anyway so there's still hope. :flower:


----------



## IwannaBFP

So what does it mean when ur temp goes way up the day b4 ur period is due!?!?!


----------



## mrsparoline

mrsparoline said:


> I wanna join and I'm feeling very good to help the percentage of this group too! Of course I know how that goes lol!!

Oh, duh, forgot to mention AF due Aug 22 :fool:


----------



## amommy

Darn marlamegs, sorry the witch got you!! I had watched your threads.. I did a test this morning and BFN, I got evaps on 3 diff brands and bought a blue dye and it was completely stark white!! haha go figure.. 

I get lines, they stay there for 10 minutes, then they fade to nothing!! It makes me crazy!!!! If i just got negatives, then I wouldn't keep trying, I would just wait until the next day.. But then it teases me and I look for a darker line.. but NO!! 

Thanks again, hugs to all of those who have gotten AF, and FX for those still waiting!! or like me in limbo!


----------



## Emma11511

Will be doing a mid-way test on Saturday :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Did 3 one failed the others bfn :'( bad poas addict lol. Got 25 might as well practice lol


----------



## imissmybump

My AF is due in 19th but will commence testing on 13th xx


----------



## IwannaBFP

So I took a test this morning when I got up to take my temp (which has gone up a ton). Af is due tomorrow. I am on CD 14. The test was negative (eyes are foggy) went back to bed for two hours and looked at the test and there is a faint pink second line. Does it still count!?! I can't retest until my hubby gets home later because I only had the one test (dollar store brand) left. HELP!!!!!


----------



## Stelly

Hey ladies can I join? I am currently late at cd 38 (normally always 30, very latest I've been is 34) still negative HPT though. Fingers crossed I can be a part of Team August! BFP to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> So I took a test this morning when I got up to take my temp (which has gone up a ton). Af is due tomorrow. I am on CD 14. The test was negative (eyes are foggy) went back to bed for two hours and looked at the test and there is a faint pink second line. Does it still count!?! I can't retest until my hubby gets home later because I only had the one test (dollar store brand) left. HELP!!!!!

You should re test bc we dont know for sure if it was within the 10 minutes or not, fx it was, temps being up is good


----------



## momwannabe81

updated including twomummies BFP she got it this morning


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> So I took a test this morning when I got up to take my temp (which has gone up a ton). Af is due tomorrow. I am on CD 14. The test was negative (eyes are foggy) went back to bed for two hours and looked at the test and there is a faint pink second line. Does it still count!?! I can't retest until my hubby gets home later because I only had the one test (dollar store brand) left. HELP!!!!!
> 
> You should re test bc we dont know for sure if it was within the 10 minutes or not, fx it was, temps being up is goodClick to expand...

I am pretty sure it was after the ten mins.


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> So I took a test this morning when I got up to take my temp (which has gone up a ton). Af is due tomorrow. I am on CD 14. The test was negative (eyes are foggy) went back to bed for two hours and looked at the test and there is a faint pink second line. Does it still count!?! I can't retest until my hubby gets home later because I only had the one test (dollar store brand) left. HELP!!!!!
> 
> You should re test bc we dont know for sure if it was within the 10 minutes or not, fx it was, temps being up is goodClick to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure it was after the ten mins.Click to expand...

Well fx it's a start and not failed test


----------



## Mammatotwo

IwannaBFP - we are in the same situation. Yesterday got a positive line after the time limit the day before 3 after the time limit. Today my temp went way up and I got another line but this time within the time limit but looks a little grey.

amommy - So I am in limbo too...waiting to see what tomorrow morning brings. May try and get a FRER if I can sneak one in my basket without being seen (I live in a very small town so do not like to buy my tests locally, next town/shop is 45 km away)

momwannabe81 = Sorry you are getting BFN, hope it will turn positive soon. 

Good luck everybody.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Mammatotwo said:


> IwannaBFP - we are in the same situation. Yesterday got a positive line after the time limit the day before 3 after the time limit. Today my temp went way up and I got another line but this time within the time limit but looks a little grey.
> 
> amommy - So I am in limbo too...waiting to see what tomorrow morning brings. May try and get a FRER if I can sneak one in my basket without being seen (I live in a very small town so do not like to buy my tests locally, next town/shop is 45 km away)
> 
> momwannabe81 = Sorry you are getting BFN, hope it will turn positive soon.
> 
> Good luck everybody.

Mine was grey last weeks todays was pink. can you post a pic?


----------



## babyforus

Congratualtions! How many dpo were you when you started getting the lines?


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm officially a poas addict peed on 5 sticks but 2 failed all bfn :'(


----------



## Kimbre

I'm a bit late but could you add me... I'm sure AF will show up tomorrow and it is basically pointless but still. Haha
I'm prob. Testing tomorrow the 12th if no AF still. Shed be 3 days late tomorrow.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hi everyone! I know I'm a bit late but can you add me for Aug. 26??? I'm on CD20 but hopefully ovulated today (per OPK and CM)! Thanks guys and good luck to everyone!


----------



## robbiegrl

Well I'm out. AF hit me today. That witch :(


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> I'm officially a poas addict peed on 5 sticks but 2 failed all bfn :'(

We all are sweetie. Dang I really wanna see a Bfp next to your name!


----------



## Wilsey

robbiegrl said:


> Well I'm out. AF hit me today. That witch :(

Sorry to hear that :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially a poas addict peed on 5 sticks but 2 failed all bfn :'(
> 
> We all are sweetie. Dang I really wanna see a Bfp next to your name!Click to expand...

I never even got a false or evap even the failed ones didn't have 1 line. Its scary as idk if I will ever see 2 lines. But will test and test until I finally do. I will win this fight.


----------



## Wilsey

So I'm 7dpo/8dpo and just had some really light brown spotting (only really when I wipe) and only a tiny bit on my underwear.

Wondering if it's IB. My temp dipped at 3dpo but that seems really early. Since it's light brown blood I figured it must be old... :shrug:

What do you ladies think?!


----------



## momwannabe81

Sounds possible our bodies can play wonders. Hope it is. FX u get ur bfp


----------



## Wilsey

I'd love it. Think I'm grasping at straws. I have never had mid cycle bleeding (red or brown) so it's definitely unusual for me. But could just be a freak occurrence!

Why are we so confusing?! :dohh:


----------



## Miss Broody

Heya can I please be added. AF due 18th of aug, if it doesn't come I will be testing 20th. 

I have no willpower and tested earlier than AF every month so far, this month I am going to try to hold out till after! 

X


----------



## momwannabe81

Wilsey said:


> I'd love it. Think I'm grasping at straws. I have never had mid cycle bleeding (red or brown) so it's definitely unusual for me. But could just be a freak occurrence!
> 
> Why are we so confusing?! :dohh:

I can be a know it all sometimes but I definitely don't have the answer to that lol. I'm still wondering myself. FX its good as anything different from other cycles is always better then same o same o. But I really hope u get ur bfp.


----------



## smiley330

Hello! Great to see all the bfp's on the first page :D congratulations to everyone!!

I was down to test on the 1st, but my cycle went awol on me and I ov'ed later. So AF is due today - I've been on holiday for this tww so I'll probably test later if she doesn't show, so will udpate then.

Good luck ladies x x x x


----------



## Mammatotwo

IwannaBFP said:


> Mammatotwo said:
> 
> 
> IwannaBFP - we are in the same situation. Yesterday got a positive line after the time limit the day before 3 after the time limit. Today my temp went way up and I got another line but this time within the time limit but looks a little grey.
> 
> amommy - So I am in limbo too...waiting to see what tomorrow morning brings. May try and get a FRER if I can sneak one in my basket without being seen (I live in a very small town so do not like to buy my tests locally, next town/shop is 45 km away)
> 
> momwannabe81 = Sorry you are getting BFN, hope it will turn positive soon.
> 
> Good luck everybody.
> 
> Mine was grey last weeks todays was pink. can you post a pic?Click to expand...

I will try and get a pic once the little ones are in bed tonight. This mornings FMU is grey but the pee was pretty diluted (was really thirsty last night) But I then held it for 3.5 hours and took another (third morning urine, lol) and it was pinkish and quite noticeable. Will not believe it yet. DH is away and he comes home tomorrow and is bringing a FRER :happydance: so I will hold off calling it a positive/negative until then.

Funny thing is on another brand IC I am barely getting a line but I think I see something. I used the same pee too. Not sure what the sensitivity on them are though. 

BBL for a pic :flower:


----------



## Mammatotwo

momwannabe81 said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially a poas addict peed on 5 sticks but 2 failed all bfn :'(
> 
> We all are sweetie. Dang I really wanna see a Bfp next to your name!Click to expand...
> 
> I never even got a false or evap even the failed ones didn't have 1 line. Its scary as idk if I will ever see 2 lines. But will test and test until I finally do. I will win this fight.Click to expand...

Have my fx you get your BFP. I am a POAS addict too, I have used up so many tests now I only have one left. 
I have a whole pack of faulty ones, they came in a little container all together and have a white void where the second line should be:shrug:


----------



## momwannabe81

Well I have an addicted personality and I'm also addicted to bnb to the point I almost walked into a light pole cause was so focused reading lmao


----------



## Sara35

I was due to test in a couple of days but I have been testing like crazy since 4dpo. I got my BFP this morning at 10 dpo...it is still faint though
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Emma11511

congratulations :)


----------



## DancingDiva

YAY :dance: another BFP, Congratulations


----------



## Sara35

Thank you Thank you... :dust: :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## pink mum

Congratulations sara


----------



## momwannabe81

Sara35 said:


> I was due to test in a couple of days but I have been testing like crazy since 4dpo. I got my BFP this morning at 10 dpo...it is still faint though

Congratulations very happy for u :happydance::happydance:


----------



## momwannabe81

smiley330 said:


> Hello! Great to see all the bfp's on the first page :D congratulations to everyone!!
> 
> I was down to test on the 1st, but my cycle went awol on me and I ov'ed later. So AF is due today - I've been on holiday for this tww so I'll probably test later if she doesn't show, so will udpate then.
> 
> Good luck ladies x x x x

Glad to have u back, fx u get ur bfp, vacations can do wonders :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## momwannabe81

Miss Broody said:


> Heya can I please be added. AF due 18th of aug, if it doesn't come I will be testing 20th.
> 
> I have no willpower and tested earlier than AF every month so far, this month I am going to try to hold out till after!
> 
> X

welcome, fx u get ur bfp


----------



## pink mum

i have lower backache little towards rite side n it spreads to the rt leg,n m just 6 dpo,is this pms


----------



## momwannabe81

Kimbre said:


> I'm a bit late but could you add me... I'm sure AF will show up tomorrow and it is basically pointless but still. Haha
> I'm prob. Testing tomorrow the 12th if no AF still. Shed be 3 days late tomorrow.

FX sounds promising, is she ever this late?


----------



## momwannabe81

updated, i try to keep up and looked at bfp announcements ect so there are some still in limbo as bfn/no af and others that maybe forgot or was to heartbroken by af (I had those moments) 
As for me i poas and it was bfn but it was diluted so fx that i get my bfp, will test again when i get up with fmu.


----------



## herald3

I got it confirmed that despite a + opk, I didn't actually ovulate this month. :
( So, I'm out. So, my super long cycle continues. FX for the rest of you! Good Luck!


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry herald :hugs:

Fx'd for you momwannabe :dust:


----------



## TwoMummies

Put me down for a :BFP: please :happydance:

Still in shock and now just praying it dosn't end up being a chemical as AF is not due for 4 more days yet.

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/10dpob.jpg


----------



## Emma11511

congratulations! You really deserve it :)


----------



## skeet9924

Contests twomummies.. Fx'd it's a sticky bean!


----------



## Sara35

pink mum said:


> i have lower backache little towards rite side n it spreads to the rt leg,n m just 6 dpo,is this pms

I got the right leg pain as well about 8/9 dpo


----------



## Sara35

congratulations TwoMommies HH9M


----------



## chocbunni01

congrats to all the new bfp's!! YAY :happydance:
AFM: i am cd 37 still in limbo, last test a week ago and it was a bfn. my temps were erratic and so I dont know if my temping was accurate or my body is just acting weird like it did over a year ago which means anovulatory. i did have some cramping last night and looked on ff and it has my estimated fertile time starting as of yesterday :haha: who knows!


----------



## pink mum

i hope this is a positive sign for me,actually it started from 3dpo


----------



## IwannaBFP

Mammatotwo said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mammatotwo said:
> 
> 
> IwannaBFP - we are in the same situation. Yesterday got a positive line after the time limit the day before 3 after the time limit. Today my temp went way up and I got another line but this time within the time limit but looks a little grey.
> 
> amommy - So I am in limbo too...waiting to see what tomorrow morning brings. May try and get a FRER if I can sneak one in my basket without being seen (I live in a very small town so do not like to buy my tests locally, next town/shop is 45 km away)
> 
> momwannabe81 = Sorry you are getting BFN, hope it will turn positive soon.
> 
> Good luck everybody.
> 
> Mine was grey last weeks todays was pink. can you post a pic?Click to expand...
> 
> I will try and get a pic once the little ones are in bed tonight. This mornings FMU is grey but the pee was pretty diluted (was really thirsty last night) But I then held it for 3.5 hours and took another (third morning urine, lol) and it was pinkish and quite noticeable. Will not believe it yet. DH is away and he comes home tomorrow and is bringing a FRER :happydance: so I will hold off calling it a positive/negative until then.
> 
> Funny thing is on another brand IC I am barely getting a line but I think I see something. I used the same pee too. Not sure what the sensitivity on them are though.
> 
> BBL for a pic :flower:Click to expand...

Yay!!!! That is how mine was yesterday then I took a test last night with a frer and it was BFN. So I don't think I made it this cycle. :( AF is due today. How many DPO are you?


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am on CD 29 or CD 1 I guess we'll see by the end of the day. AF is due and I don't really feel like she is coming but I got a BFN last night with FRER. I also got a temp drop this morning. Not compared to the temp rise of yesterdays temp tho. Temps confuse me. lol
I hope all is well with everyone!!! Congrats on the :bfp: and so sorry to the ones the witch got.


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am on CD 29 or CD 1 I guess we'll see by the end of the day. AF is due and I don't really feel like she is coming but I got a BFN last night with FRER. I also got a temp drop this morning. Not compared to the temp rise of yesterdays temp tho. Temps confuse me. lol
I hope all is well with everyone!!! Congrats on the :bfp: and so sorry to the ones the witch got.


----------



## sweet83

TwoMummies said:


> Put me down for a :BFP: please :happydance:
> 
> Still in shock and now just praying it dosn't end up being a chemical as AF is not due for 4 more days yet.
> 
> https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/10dpob.jpg

congrats


----------



## magrace

Congrats to all the BFP!!


----------



## lemondrops

Please put me down for Aug 21! Just starting my TWW today


----------



## smiley330

Thanks for updating my testing date :D got my bfp today!! Finally, after 6 cycles / 8 months! :wohoo:

Good luck everyone x x x x


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am going to the doc today. My right foot and leg are going numb and feel like pins and needles. Everyone says its my syatic nerve being pinched but I wanna be sure because it gets worse everyday. Anyone have this issue b4!?!?!?!


----------



## 12darcy

smiley330 said:


> Thanks for updating my testing date :D got my bfp today!! Finally, after 6 cycles / 8 months! :wohoo:
> 
> Good luck everyone x x x x


Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 12darcy

lemondrops said:


> Please put me down for Aug 21! Just starting my TWW today


Welcome lemondrops! Baby dusty to you!:dust:


----------



## lemondrops

Thanks Darcy! I would love love love to see my :bfp: this month!


----------



## HopefulxMommy

I already joined one, but I need all the luck I can get:) I am testing on my birthday 08/27 and I am hoping its a good sign that af is due the day before my bday :D


----------



## Gemini85

Just got my :bfp: :) for those killing yourselves symptom spotting, I had NONE!
BFN after BFN...AF due today and got a positive on clearblue plus! 
Used pressed and softcups. Babydust and lots of PMA for those testing next month! X


----------



## Stelly

Congrats to all you ladies with the BFPs!! SO exciting!


----------



## RNTTC2011

smiley330 said:


> Thanks for updating my testing date :D got my bfp today!! Finally, after 6 cycles / 8 months! :wohoo:
> 
> Good luck everyone x x x x

Congratulation to everyone who got their BFP:happydance:. Just starting my TWW, but the timing was right on this cycle. Hopefully, the OPK can be trusted!!! I think I ovulated yesterday and was able to BD with DH!!! I even left work early to make sure it was done! Might make a go for it today too just in case...:winkwink:

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Okay girls... All this calculating, etc... is making me SOOO confused. Not sure when to try and test. One site is saying the 24, and another is saying the 20th, and yet another the 26th. I think I am turning into a POAS addict too with all these options. My OPK had it's smiley face on Wednesday night, but I just POAS randomly! DH was a little freaked and turned me down :-( but we BD on Thursday with OPK still "happy" and so I left work early just to make sure it happened!! YAY! Even my CM was saying "Today's the day!" We are horrible with timing. So, I guess what I am asking is which day do I start testing for a ??BFP?? This is the first month that "the stars were in alignment"! LOL!


----------



## RNTTC2011

herald3 said:


> I got it confirmed that despite a + opk, I didn't actually ovulate this month. :
> ( So, I'm out. So, my super long cycle continues. FX for the rest of you! Good Luck!

How did you know you didn't ovulate with a positive OPK???:shrug:


----------



## 12darcy

Congrats to you Laura!!! Whoo Hooo!!!


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Aug 31st please :)


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Laura! I know it was the day af is due but how many dpo?


----------



## star7474

Add me to 18th August, hoping for a + this month!


----------



## lemondrops

RNTTC2011 said:


> Okay girls... All this calculating, etc... is making me SOOO confused. Not sure when to try and test. One site is saying the 24, and another is saying the 20th, and yet another the 26th. I think I am turning into a POAS addict too with all these options. My OPK had it's smiley face on Wednesday night, but I just POAS randomly! DH was a little freaked and turned me down :-( but we BD on Thursday with OPK still "happy" and so I left work early just to make sure it happened!! YAY! Even my CM was saying "Today's the day!" We are horrible with timing. So, I guess what I am asking is which day do I start testing for a ??BFP?? This is the first month that "the stars were in alignment"! LOL!

Some people start getting positive at 10DPO. You can start before then (8 or 9) but probably won't get anything until at least 10 days. If you are a POAS addict like me... start at 10DPO. So AUG 22 (for you) would be 10DPO.


----------



## herald3

Blood test indicated _potential_ ovulation, and when AF didn't show I was pretty sure I didn't ovulate (all tests BFN). Note: I haven't had an AF for a long time (clomid will come in December if we don't conceive before then).


----------



## bluestarforev

add me on august 18th please! BFP to all you guys!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

smiley330 said:


> Thanks for updating my testing date :D got my bfp today!! Finally, after 6 cycles / 8 months! :wohoo:
> 
> Good luck everyone x x x x



OMG told u vacations do miracles happy happy happy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## momwannabe81

Laura Power said:


> Just got my :bfp: :) for those killing yourselves symptom spotting, I had NONE!
> BFN after BFN...AF due today and got a positive on clearblue plus!
> Used pressed and softcups. Babydust and lots of PMA for those testing next month! X



YAY another BFP Congratulations, love this thread :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pink mum

congratulationss laura and smiley


----------



## momwannabe81

updated i'm soo exited for everyone


----------



## avaG

got a BFP 11th August :cloud9:, approx 10dpo using frer and digital. Pretty much used the Billing's method to conceive this time. Good luck everyone!


----------



## skeet9924

Wow congrats to all the :bfp: so many today!!


----------



## momwannabe81

skeet9924 said:


> Wow congrats to all the :bfp: so many today!!

I know right and on the 6th there were 5 i think they are just pouring in and i'm like keep them coming LOL:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## amommy

That gives me hope Laura.. I keep having + then - then +.. so darn frustrating.. I know I am only 8 dpo, but I keep thinking.. I just need 1 good line.. just one! Congrats on your pregnancy after so many months trying!! 

Congrats to all the others who are newly pregnant.. up to 17.. GO BOARD!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

That's great news! Congrats to the new bfps, happy and healthy nine months!! :D


----------



## sweet83

Congrats on BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Wow 17!!! I don't think I've ever seen a thread that had that many!! July was a busy month if bd!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol


----------



## ozzi

Congrats to all with :bfp:

I have not had AF since m/c last month.. think I am on 5dpo according to CM and BBT. 
Will be testing on 22nd, please can you add me to the list :thumbup:

:dust: to everyone x


----------



## thedog

Congrats everyone!!
Please can i join? I'm 10/11dpo and AF is due around Tuesday xx


----------



## Kimbre

i think AF is here. im out.


----------



## Mammatotwo

I tested with a FRER and I got a BFP :happydance:
So so happy. First month I ovulated after my m/c in May. Did not think it would happen this quick as we have never fallen quickly in any of my other pregnancies, they took forever. 
The only things I did different was use Soy Isoflavones for the first time this cycle and EPO. 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone


----------



## amommy

YAY mama!!! Congrats on your BFP.. SEEMS its in the air on this board!!! Have an awesome pregnancy!!


----------



## Gemini85

skeet9924 said:


> Congrats Laura! I know it was the day af is due but how many dpo?



14dpo! I tested every day from 8dpo! (POASA)!! and got a no everytime until day 14 when AF was due. 
I was using the IC TESTS, those cheap little strippy ones. Got the FAINTEST line, did clearblue, and it was clear as day! X


----------



## momwannabe81

Congrats that gives me so much hope been testing bfn since 9 dpo. Congratulations


----------



## tmr1234

can i join you pleas due to test 23rd 1st month off pill


----------



## Emma11511

congratulations on all the BFPs girls! I may test today, 10dpo


----------



## mybabyluv3

10dpo today myself. I'm still debating. So far no luck yet. Been testing since 7dpo. I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## Sara35

Congratulations for all the BFPs

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow another BFP congrats. I love opening this thread everyday and seeing more positives. 9 days left till i can test.

FX for everyone out there waiting to POAS


----------



## momwannabe81

updated

did another test today and of course BFN, this is so frustrating, I know that i will be happy regardless of when i get it but geez, give me my BFP already


----------



## TrAyBaby

momwannabe81 said:


> updated
> 
> did another test today and of course BFN, this is so frustrating, I know that i will be happy regardless of when i get it but geez, give me my BFP already

:hugs: for you chica, i really hope this is your month.


----------



## chistiana

Hiya! Great thread!:bfp: on 6th of August after mmc in april and ttc ever since!


----------



## sxb

Please add me to August 19th! Good luck everyone and congrats to those that got a bfp!


----------



## emma1985

Please put me on your list for 25th Aug, thanks


----------



## momwannabe81

updated to 19 BFP!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Wow 19 that's amazing!! I tested this morning.. Bfn.. Still no af


----------



## wilsons228

add me to Aug 29th!


----------



## IwannaBFP

AF was due yesterday and no sign of her yet. No cramps or spotting. FX!!!!!
Congrats to all you lucky ladies!!!!!
*momwannabe81* my FX for you too sweetie.


----------



## Nits

Hey can you add me to Aug. 18th? =)

This is my first month ntnp/ttc and I have this romantic notion that i won't test until/unless I'm late... :blush: So we'll see.


----------



## kwood

Hi Can you please add me for testing on the 25th?

This is our first month TTC for first baby, got O:) on opk on the 9th, :sex: on the 9th and 11th (DH wasn't having it on the 10th :nope:). :witch: due on the 24th so planning on waiting til I'm late as we are just starting I don't want to spend my whole pay check on hpt right away 

Good luck to everyone waiting to test the rest of the month.

:dust:


----------



## IwannaBFP

:howdy: *kwood* *wilson and nits* GL on ur TWW!!!!


----------



## wilsons228

Thanks :) It will feel like a nine year wait!


----------



## thedog

Good luck everybody!
12dpo today, arrr so fed up of symptom spotting!
I've had AF like cramps since 9dpo, and none today? confused.com!


----------



## Wilsey

I've been having light brown spotting since 7dpo but now it's a little more than spotting. I think I must be either getting AF early or having a very, very long lead in to AF.

:(


----------



## Missp29

Hey gals.. The witch got me 2day :( was really hopefull 2 this month.. Usually I spot for a week before but didn't spot till last night.. oh well fx for next month.. Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## d1kt8r

looks like Aug is a good month :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Seems like it. FX more bfps come in. I on the other hand still getting bfn.. My temp dropped today to cover line so either af is on her way or...... Who knows lol. 
Had 2 dips last month also but still got af :'(
But I'm still staying positive


----------



## lemondrops

19?? geez louise! maybe that's because a lot of people go on vacation in july!


----------



## momwannabe81

kwood said:


> Hi Can you please add me for testing on the 25th?
> 
> This is our first month TTC for first baby, got O:) on opk on the 9th, :sex: on the 9th and 11th (DH wasn't having it on the 10th :nope:). :witch: due on the 24th so planning on waiting til I'm late as we are just starting I don't want to spend my whole pay check on hpt right away
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to test the rest of the month.
> 
> :dust:

I know the feeling about spending the money but found out thx to these ladies u can order 25 test for 5$ on Amazon and buy high $$ only to confirm.


----------



## momwannabe81

lemondrops said:


> 19?? geez louise! maybe that's because a lot of people go on vacation in july!

probably lol one girl here got her bfp as soon as she got back. Told her vacations did wonders so dh asked when are we going lol.


----------



## Jen_xx

Amazing month!!! 19 :bfp: !!!!!!!

I am here to bring more baby dust !!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lovely.

Please add me to 8/19. :) Congrats to those who have received their BFP & fingers crossed for those still waiting.


----------



## prickly

please add me 21st August! :flower:


----------



## thedog

I seriously wish Tuesday would arrive, by then i would of either got AF or tested!


----------



## Lilybelle

cant remember if i did this already but...
Testing on the 20th August :)


----------



## mrsparoline

Gosh I love this thread and I'm wishing so much :dust: on everyone!!


----------



## thedog

Good luck everybody!! :dust: x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

7 more days to see if AF is going to pay me a visit, hoping she won't.


----------



## babyforus

Ok I am not due til the 26th but I am going to start testing on the 18th everyday until either af or bfp!


----------



## amommy

Aww jenn so precious


----------



## kwood

momwannabe81 said:


> kwood said:
> 
> 
> Hi Can you please add me for testing on the 25th?
> 
> This is our first month TTC for first baby, got O:) on opk on the 9th, :sex: on the 9th and 11th (DH wasn't having it on the 10th :nope:). :witch: due on the 24th so planning on waiting til I'm late as we are just starting I don't want to spend my whole pay check on hpt right away
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to test the rest of the month.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I know the feeling about spending the money but found out thx to these ladies u can order 25 test for 5$ on Amazon and buy high $$ only to confirm.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, I'm in the UK but they might sell something similar on the UK amazon, I'll have a look.


----------



## momwannabe81

updated, still no BFP, AF due tomorrow fx she stays away


----------



## skeet9924

Fx'd for you Mamma!!

Still no af for me either!! But bfn again.. Now 2 days late


----------



## bubbamaking

Hey can you add me af due 22nd thanks


----------



## aimee-lou

BFN for me. AF arrived 9 days late yesterday. Good Luck to all ladies moving on to September.


----------



## adttc

I don't know when my AF is due... but I do know I got a positive OPK 08/07 and 08/08... if I O on 8/7 I am 7 DPO; I am guessing I should test August 22nd, right? If so, is it too late to join this thread?


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> updated, still no BFP, AF due tomorrow fx she stays away

FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! come on :bfp:


----------



## Chirri

This was my month BFP!!!!!
I'm sending all my love and best wishes to all of you still waiting to test. FX


----------



## IwannaBFP

2 days late and still no sign of AF!!!!!


----------



## bubbamaking

Congrats chirri did u have any symptoms u can share with us xx


----------



## caz & bob

put my down for the 23rd hun if no af x x x


----------



## babyforus

Chirri said:


> This was my month BFP!!!!!
> I'm sending all my love and best wishes to all of you still waiting to test. FX

Congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies, so I've been spotting brown since 7dpo and had a little bit of pink/red yesterday so figured it meant AF was coming 5 days early (very strange for me).

Not sure if any of you temp but my temp jumped from 36.72 to 36.84. I checked it again thinking it must be a mistake and the second time it was 36.87. Is this a good sign?


----------



## bubbamaking

That sounds good I started temping this month and mines been goin up but I'm only 6dpo but from what I've read goin up is a good thing near af been due as its supposed to drop I think before it arrives good luck xx


----------



## momwannabe81

Chirri said:


> This was my month BFP!!!!!
> I'm sending all my love and best wishes to all of you still waiting to test. FX

Congratz, we are at 20 BFPS woohoo


----------



## momwannabe81

Good that ur temp went up, it usually drops on the day af is due so fx, i tested bfn again but good thing my temp went back up a little and no sign of af, but she isn't due until tomorrow or Tuesday latest


----------



## momwannabe81

Wilsey said:


> Hi ladies, so I've been spotting brown since 7dpo and had a little bit of pink/red yesterday so figured it meant AF was coming 5 days early (very strange for me).
> 
> Not sure if any of you temp but my temp jumped from 36.72 to 36.84. I checked it again thinking it must be a mistake and the second time it was 36.87. Is this a good sign?

OMG i should have looked at ur chart before saying good cause it actually looks awesome, 2 more high temps and it triphastic :happydance::happydance::happydance:, everything is so crossed for u


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey all, firstly let me congratulate all the BFP's, wish luck to all of those that are out this month, and wish those that are still in lots of baby dust.

I got my BFP yesterday. It started with the feintest of lines on a Poundland test (11dpo), followed by a slightly darker one later on, and then another feint line on a Tesco's own HPT. This morning, on OH and I's 13th Anniversary, I confirmed it with a Clear Blue Digital.

First month trying so we are overyjoyed, if not slightly shocked that it happend so quickly. It is extremely early days as I am only 12dpo today, but praying for a H&H 9 months xo.


----------



## momwannabe81

updated


----------



## joeybrooks

Lol, think you need to update again, to 21 :)


----------



## momwannabe81

joeybrooks said:


> Lol, think you need to update again, to 21 :)

glad to do so, congratulations:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emma11511

hi ladies! Congratulations with the BFPs!

I'm really not sure where I stand right now. My chart looks odd, and no positive tests yet. But I do have every single symptom going!


----------



## thedog

Congrats everybody with the :bfp: !!!

13dpo today, :bfn: gutted!
Have the same symptoms as i did with DS, cloudy urine, nausea at night, lack of appetite, exhausted.

Hate my body! Why does it convince me so much?


----------



## momwannabe81

ur chart looks good, fx for u


----------



## momwannabe81

thedog said:


> Congrats everybody with the :bfp: !!!
> 
> 13dpo today, :bfn: gutted!
> Have the same symptoms as i did with DS, cloudy urine, nausea at night, lack of appetite, exhausted.
> 
> Hate my body! Why does it convince me so much?

Dont give up we are not out until the witch shows


----------



## thedog

Thanks hun, x


----------



## Wilsey

Any new BFPs?! Can't believe there are 21 already! :)


----------



## tmr1234

Iam 6DPO today i feel like i have been on this TWW for ever and my temp has diped today i dont know if it is beacuse i woke up cold or slept with mouth open as my noise has been stuffy the last few days. Iam hoping it is IP dip put not holding out much hope.

Good luck ladys 21 BFP's is so good it must be the luck of this thred


----------



## amommy

I got AF today 3 days early so I am out!! Thanks for adding me to the list though!


----------



## nunu123

congrats to all the bfps, and h&h 9. i think i am 1 dpo today the tww begins.


----------



## Emma11511

12dpo today, trying to hold off from testing!


----------



## mybabyluv3

So many 12dpo ladies. babydust to us all!!


----------



## nevernormal

12DPO, tested today, BFN. No idea when AF is due, but I don't think she is coming today as my temps were still up (well I haven't recorded any temp as I didn't sleep well, but I did take it and I was so warm all night). I am going to the doctor on Wednesday. Idk if she will test me, but if not my next testing date is next Monday, the 22nd. If AF holds off that long, it'd be 19dpo.

Congrats to all BFPs so far! =)


----------



## mrskrunchy

Good luck Lemondrops. We're testing around the same time!

ETA: Congrats to all the BFPs and hugs to all those the witch got.


----------



## prickly

*10dpo...tested this morning with fmu and bfn...but am still holding out hope...*

Here's me chart so far:
My Ovulation Chart

Good luck ladies! We are all so close!! Hang in there!!:hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

I had BFN everyday until day AF was due. Don't give up hope!! X


----------



## joeybrooks

prickly said:


> *10dpo...tested this morning with fmu and bfn...but am still holding out hope...*
> 
> Here's me chart so far:
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Good luck ladies! We are all so close!! Hang in there!!:hugs:

I had a BFN at 10dpo, a feint positive at 11dpo and a positive clear blue digital at 12dpo! Dont give up!


----------



## Emma11511

Think I may have had a faint positive on an IC this morning!


----------



## joeybrooks

Emma11511 said:


> Think I may have had a faint positive on an IC this morning!

Fantastic, fingers crossed for your BFP!

My feint was rediculously feint, I thought I was imagining it. In the days leading up to it I was having terrible AF type cramps so thought I had no hope, I was so shocked.


----------



## prickly

Emma11511 said:


> Think I may have had a faint positive on an IC this morning!


Woo hoo! Come on Emma!!!

How are all you other ladies doing? Any symptoms to share? :dust:


----------



## pink mum

hi all h r u ladies,nything new?


----------



## momwannabe81

14 dpo here still bfn temp still up past my 13 day lp . idk if af is just playing with me and will show up late or what, i do have 2 embarrassing odd symptoms,it been itchy for a few days but finally popped out 2 hemorrhoids ugh yuck, anyway and a cold sore, also had a splitting headache last night before going to bed but my temp was 98.8 so i think it was that giving me the headache


----------



## skeet9924

I'm with ya momwannabe.. I'm now 16 dpo .. And no sign of af.. Don't know about my temps cause I don't temp.. I was reading somewhere that a lot of people don't produce enough hcg until 5 weeks.. So we are still in the running.. The only symptoms I'm getting is exhaustion and bloated.. Hopefully we get some answers soom


----------



## pink mum

hi,i m 9 dpo today n have backache more towars rite hip n rt leg,NO MORE SORE BBS,n i have lost interest in BD,


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies!

Ahhhhh so my temp was basically the same as yesterday (.01 higher and I took it an hour earlier than normal) but I feel like I'm getting AF! Even had some (sorry TMI) dark brown blood like I get 1 or 2 days before AF. So not very hopeful right now :(


----------



## momwannabe81

skeet9924 said:


> I'm with ya momwannabe.. I'm now 16 dpo .. And no sign of af.. Don't know about my temps cause I don't temp.. I was reading somewhere that a lot of people don't produce enough hcg until 5 weeks.. So we are still in the running.. The only symptoms I'm getting is exhaustion and bloated.. Hopefully we get some answers soom

Glad im not alone, my temp is allover the place up and down so idk if she is imminent or not, i'm scared to go to the loo(although have no af symptoms) or wake up to find my temp be low(means af imminent) it's high today so pretty sure she won't show but wish i just get a BFP or her so i can start over....of course rather BFP :thumbup:, hopefully won't take us that long to get our BFP 2 weeks is enough but 3 geez LOL, just impatient i guess, i'm very patient with everything but ttc weird huh


----------



## momwannabe81

Wilsey said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Ahhhhh so my temp was basically the same as yesterday (.01 higher and I took it an hour earlier than normal) but I feel like I'm getting AF! Even had some (sorry TMI) dark brown blood like I get 1 or 2 days before AF. So not very hopeful right now :(

well haven't u been spotting!? if so that could just be old blood


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, I've been spotting since 7dpo - light brown and then had a bit of dark brown, then one instance of pink/red, then back to light brown. I hope it's not AF!


----------



## GirlBlue

Wilsey said:


> Yeah, I've been spotting since 7dpo - light brown and then had a bit of dark brown, then one instance of pink/red, then back to light brown. I hope it's not AF!


Wilsey...I wouldn't give up yet. That sounds a lot like implantation. Spotting at 7dpo and dark brown/pink are all good signs. They say 7-10DPO and that's what you're likely seeing. I just wouldn't give up yet and get discouraged. I'm on pins and needles for you so please keep posted! babydust to you!


----------



## Djana83

Hello there, I'm 8dpo, lutheal phase lasts 13days so 5 days to testing. No clear symptoms just backache and a bit of af-like pain.


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks GirlBlue! 

It's very persistent spotting - I thought it would only last a few days!

Hahaha you ladies will practically be the first to know (better tell DH first!). Will let you know if I get a BFP or if the :witch: shows! (Boooo to the second option)


----------



## GirlBlue

Can i join?

I'm 7DPO today and AF is due 8/21 or 8/23. I am planning on testing after the 23rd. I'm 32 yo and BD CD 10,11,13. 14 and OV Cd 15. Also BD day of OV.

I have been doing really well not Symptom spotting week 1, so I am giving in to treat myself for week 2. LOL (is this a treat)

7DPO- exhaustion since 6dpo, cramping since 2dpo/pains in u, headaches, dizzy, nausea (pretty normal for me), stuffy nose since 1DPO, creamy CM since 1dpo, started turning dry today. Hope we all get some beautiful BFPs this month.

Baby dust!


----------



## bubbamaking

Ahhh girlblue mines same as urz. My cm is barely there today lots of achy cramping I'm due about 22nd good luck xx


----------



## GirlBlue

bubbamaking said:


> Ahhh girlblue mines same as urz. My cm is barely there today lots of achy cramping I'm due about 22nd good luck xx

Same to you! Lots of cramps just really kicked up. Hope its a good symptom!

I am realizing that either I am going to get my BFP or I have really sucky Af type symptoms for an entire 2 weeks before AF. That really sucks.


----------



## bubbamaking

Same here how bizzare mine just started getting bad like achy down my legs like I nowmally get before af comes but way too early carnt wait to see what tommoro brings x


----------



## GirlBlue

bubbamaking said:


> Same here how bizzare mine just started getting bad like achy down my legs like I nowmally get before af comes but way too early carnt wait to see what tommoro brings x

Barrels of laughs...tomorrow will bring more barrels of laughs. LOL. I wish. Just more craziness....aaaaaaghhhh!


----------



## AlvysGrl

Update my name please AF got me...but upside, Labs all came back normal so we are both working with "healthy equipment".


----------



## thedog

This is so annoying! Tested with FMU and i think theres an evap, can't get a proper pic even inverted nothing.

Anyway, we DTD on day 15 (eeek thats all, i had tonsilitis so was unwell before)
My last cycles have been, 28 days, 29 days, 25 days, 27 days.
AF witch is due tomorrow (28 day cycle maybe?) So presuming i OV'd on day 14, theres not much chance i got pregnant.. however if AF doesn't show tomorrow, then i could assume i OV'd on day 15? In that case there might be a chance i am pregnant, today would be 13dpo.. i've been having symptoms since 8dpo, AF style cramps, lack of appetite, nausea.

Sorry its abit confusing!


----------



## skeet9924

The :witch: finally showed 3 days late


----------



## thedog

skeet9924 said:


> The :witch: finally showed 3 days late

Sorry hun :hugs: x


----------



## mrsrof

4dpo today for me. :bfp: or AF on 24th August :)


----------



## momwannabe81

skeet9924 said:


> The :witch: finally showed 3 days late

oH no I'm sorry Hun. At least its over and u can start next cycle. I might end up joining as af still can come tomorrow


----------



## thedog

Grrrr :witch:


----------



## westie11

I will be testing on the 22nd, well, that would be 12dpo, I may cave before then! :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks momwannabe...i'm ok with it..but a bit down at the same time..oh well hopefully next month will bring good news


----------



## bluestarforev

argggg count me out please AF just arrived :( sooo disapointed! good luck for the rest of you BFP!


----------



## Wilsey

bluestarforev said:


> argggg count me out please AF just arrived :( sooo disapointed! good luck for the rest of you BFP!

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## thedog

Everyone's AF has arrived :( i'm out too!!! Grr!


----------



## Wilsey

thedog said:


> Everyone's AF has arrived :( i'm out too!!! Grr!

Awww sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## SLH

I'm out af came today and i'm very sad. Congratulations to everyone who got a bfp in August and better luck next time to everyone who got the :witch:


----------



## mrswichman

:test: August 25!!


----------



## momwannabe81

updated and welcome everyone


----------



## mrskrunchy

bluestarforev said:


> argggg count me out please AF just arrived :( sooo disapointed! good luck for the rest of you BFP!

:hugs: Sorry hun... Hoping Sept is the month for you


----------



## mrskrunchy

skeet9924 said:


> The :witch: finally showed 3 days late

im sorry hun...:hugs:


----------



## jo14

Im out my period started last thursday :( so waiting to start the opks next week


----------



## pink mum

i mfeeling like m going to have fever,m feeling hot


----------



## bubbamaking

Hey girls congrats to all bfps sorry to all who got af my temps started rising again and been getting sharp twitches in right side other than that nothing xx


----------



## momwannabe81

well AF got me 2 :cry: was really positive about this cycle, but i guess not. But i'm ok right now got a busy day ahead and hopefully get my mind off of it until the cramps start ugh sorry just really down about this and feel stupid for poas so many times:dohh:


----------



## bubbamaking

Don't be silly ur gunna be upset wen u want to be a mum so bably I cry when my period comes and people just tell me to relax and it will happen I am relaxed but it still hurts wen af shows we will bet our bfps one day we all will chin up hun xx


----------



## momwannabe81

:cry:


----------



## prickly

momwannabe81 said:


> well AF got me 2 :cry: was really positive about this cycle, but i guess not. But i'm ok right now got a busy day ahead and hopefully get my mind off of it until the cramps start ugh sorry just really down about this and feel stupid for poas so many times:dohh:


Keep busy hun...and stay right here with us all....start again for next cycle...refresh your mind, heart and body....have some fun...have a drink (while you can!)...and start a new ticker...ready to go again! We are all incredibly strong women and if we want something it is up to us to go get it!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bubbamaking

:hugs:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pink mum

so sorry momwannabe,but it will happen when the time comes


----------



## mrskrunchy

momwannabe81 said:


> well AF got me 2 :cry: was really positive about this cycle, but i guess not. But i'm ok right now got a busy day ahead and hopefully get my mind off of it until the cramps start ugh sorry just really down about this and feel stupid for poas so many times:dohh:

:hugs: Im sorry hun, Dont feel silly, just keep on hoping.


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty everyone for the support. I'm glad I have u ladies


----------



## mrsparoline

:hugs: momwannabe! I agree with prickly, have yourself that drink and don't be afraid of a few tears, and next month we'll all be here for you again!


----------



## GirlBlue

So sorry to the ladies who are out this month. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
It will happen at the right time.

For all the ladies yet to test. Hang in there. Can't wait to see more BFP's. :thumbup:


----------



## Wilsey

momwannabe81 said:


> well AF got me 2 :cry: was really positive about this cycle, but i guess not. But i'm ok right now got a busy day ahead and hopefully get my mind off of it until the cramps start ugh sorry just really down about this and feel stupid for poas so many times:dohh:

Sorry hun :hugs: and to all the ladies that got AF!!

I'm due for AF in two days and my temp took a slight dip today. Had snow in our city for the first time in 40 years so it was freezing overnight. I'm pretending that's why my temp went down...:dohh:


----------



## HisGrace

I'm beginning to wonder if I'll ever know what that second line on the stick looks like. I'm trying to stay positive, but it can get so discouraging sometimes.


----------



## IwannaBFP

So So So Sorry Mommawannbe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :( :hugs: times 100


----------



## GirlBlue

JehovahsGrace said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if I'll ever know what that second line on the stick looks like. I'm trying to stay positive, but it can get so discouraging sometimes.

I know it gets discouraging. (I must admit I feel the same way....alot). Like HPTs just don't turn for me. But as your name suggests...you've got to believe in Grace. Eventually our time will all come.:hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

:happydance: Got my BFP tonight ladies!

Was down for the 19th to test but got a little pee happy!

Fingers crossed he/she sticks :D
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## joeybrooks

Sorry ladies, I am afraid it is back to 20 :( Mine was a chemical :(


----------



## Wilsey

joeybrooks said:


> Sorry ladies, I am afraid it is back to 20 :( Mine was a chemical :(

I'm so sorry! :hugs:

And that puts me from 'excited' back to 'nervous'...


----------



## joeybrooks

Wilsey said:


> joeybrooks said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies, I am afraid it is back to 20 :( Mine was a chemical :(
> 
> I'm so sorry! :hugs:
> 
> And that puts me from 'excited' back to 'nervous'...Click to expand...

Aw honey, I'm so sorry, I didnt mean to do that to you, I just felt like a bit of a fraud having the bfp flashing beside my name. Don't worry yourself, I am sure you will be just fine.

I had taken the test two days before AF was due and with the positives, I just assumed that AF wouldnt show, but she did, right bang on time! I am trying to take anything positive out of it that I can and I know that it now means that at least we CAN conceive, which prior to the BFP, we didnt know.

So, you enjoy your BFP and I pray for you that it is a sticky bean xo.


----------



## Ellbee78

Oh no, big hugs, hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## Wilsey

Definitely good to look at the silver lining. :hugs:

Ahh mine is 2 days before AF too! I normally get lead in spotting so hopefully I don't see that. :(

I also temp, so if it's down tomorrow I might put the kibosh on the excitement.


----------



## prickly

*So that's me definately out this month*. BBT dropped below coverline significantly today to 36.2...and I can feel :witch: on her way!
I was so confident and had all the symptoms in the book until past few days when symptoms subsided.....ah well...onwards and upwards to another cycle ladies! Not gonna be beaten as long as there is still ovulating life left in this bod!! lol.:flower::flower::flower:
Hope all you ladies with :bfn: this month stay on this thread - virtual support from like minded ladies is vital to us all!:kiss:

Here's my chart;

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations Wilsey. Stay positive. I pray he/she sticks.

So sorry Joey. :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

congratulations wilsey,happy andhealthy 9 months


----------



## TrAyBaby

congratulations Wilsey H&H 9 months to you :happydance:


:hugs: to you Joey


----------



## Mammatotwo

Congrats Wilsey :happydance: Sending you sticky baby dust.


----------



## Mammatotwo

joeybrooks said:


> Sorry ladies, I am afraid it is back to 20 :( Mine was a chemical :(

I am so so sorry.


----------



## tmr1234

congratulations wilsey,hope you have a H&H 9 months 

Well iam 8DPO kept getting realy o it may just be my month but i got my HPT this morning and 1st thing i did was test and it was ov BFN so iam realy down now and think it is a no go this month. But i do have to say it wasnt FMU and it was realy weak so iam haning on to a may be


----------



## summer2011

Wilsey said:


> :happydance: Got my BFP tonight ladies!
> 
> Was down for the 19th to test but got a little pee happy!
> 
> Fingers crossed he/she sticks :D

Big CONGRATS to you!!!
I saw on your chart that you tested at 10 dpo? What type of test did you use?
I tested today at 10dpo and bfn on cb digital. Had some spotting at 8 dpo which is very odd, and cramps which don't normally start till af comes. Hope I'm as lucky as you are. Maybe I'll cave and buy a first response to test at lunchtime  Af still not due till Sunday so perhaps I'm crazy for wasting money on tests now.... I don't know.


----------



## babyforus

Wilsey said:


> :happydance: Got my BFP tonight ladies!
> 
> Was down for the 19th to test but got a little pee happy!
> 
> Fingers crossed he/she sticks :D

OOH I have been following your symptoms, etc. How exciting!!! Congratulations :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## momwannabe81

Wilsey said:


> :happydance: Got my BFP tonight ladies!
> 
> Was down for the 19th to test but got a little pee happy!
> 
> Fingers crossed he/she sticks :D

congratulations finally got ur bfp


----------



## momwannabe81

joeybrooks said:


> Sorry ladies, I am afraid it is back to 20 :( Mine was a chemical :(

I'm so sorry. :Hugs:


----------



## mrskrunchy

Wilsey : a big congrats to you! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean!

Joey: Im so sorry hun, lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Meadowlark

Please could you add me for testing on the 31st please, this is my first two week wait :blush:

Congratulation to all the BFP and big hugs for those going onto their newxt cycle :hugs:


----------



## GirlBlue

Wilsey...praying for your sticky bean. So happy for you!

Joey,:hugs::hugs: I'm sorry. But you're right. At least you know you can get pregnant. That's huge!

Babydust All!


----------



## babygirlhall

No sign of af yet, i think i O'd a few days later so maybe that has delayed af? Hope she stays away! Gl to everyone else x


----------



## pink mum

i m feeling that af is on her way,m just 11dpo n my lp is 16dpo


----------



## bubbamaking

I just got the faintest line evvvvver and it won't let me put pic on arghhhhh x


----------



## Wilsey

Thank you so much for all the kind words. Pray it's a sticky one for us. Temp stayed up today so that's a great sign :D

Summer - I didn't use an FRER at 10dpo so no wonder I didn't get a positive. Although, I got very strong pink thick evaps after 15 minutes. Thinking they weren't evaps now though... ;)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Congrats again WILSEY!
FX'D for you BUBBA!

AFM-5dpo...Last night i was on my was out to Dennys with the DH and as we were walking to the car I threw up! completely random! Didnt feel sick before or after. In fact after I brushed my teeth we still went and I got bufalo chicken and nachos (sure to irritate a messed up stomach!) and nothing... Hoping its a good sign. Also as some of you may or may not know I just started keeping track of my cycles so i dont have very much to go on... cycle 1 lasted 44 days and because im still on cycle 2, 44 is my regular for now... BUT when i was randomly checking my opk one day (the 12th)there was a pretty dark line. Not positive but really close. So we BD anyways (this is why i have 2 tickers) I checked it later that night and it was gone, so i assumed either A.) I ov'd during the day but thats ok bc we BD. OR B.)It was just a fluke and ill ov closer to my expected day (the 19th of aug) I was told to really watch my temps and cm so i started that on the 14th. Ive only been at this for 4 days but cm has been creamy all 4 days (not sure what that means) and my temps were 99.7(after ov spike?), 98.6, 98.4,(norm) then today, boom, 97.4 (impan dip?) IDK maybe im looking too far into all of this, especially since I just started tracking... 
Im def a symptom spotter
Other symptoms-Mild cold since 2dpo (stuffy nose, sore throat) Excessive thirst, right bb sore on the right side, last night my midsection was crampy but idk if that is just bc i threw up...
Please give me your input!


----------



## Mammatotwo

Just want to let you know my baby did not stick. HPT started fading yesterday and bleeding today :(
:dust: to you all.


----------



## Wilsey

Oh no Mammatotwo!! I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Mammatotwo said:


> Just want to let you know my baby did not stick. HPT started fading yesterday and bleeding today :(
> :dust: to you all.

 :hugs:


----------



## GirlBlue

Mammatotwo said:


> Just want to let you know my baby did not stick. HPT started fading yesterday and bleeding today :(
> :dust: to you all.

 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cckarting

hey, i'm out! af decided to show its self 2 weeks early! :(


----------



## Wilsey

WHAT? Random! Full flow?


----------



## cckarting

flow in overdrive! its way worse than when af usually starts! im cramping terrible and my back hurts....and all i did all morning was want to cry so its horrible! hoping my hormones get on track so we can try again next month, or i guess this month yet?


----------



## Wilsey

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:! Random that it hit you with such force. Guess that means you are starting your new month early...


----------



## cckarting

i know! i went with cd 1 yesterday because i did start spotting quite a bit then, but i'm sooo confused i wasn't due til the 29th for af??? maybe i'm finally just now starting to ovulate? i have NO clue what is going on i went from having a 30-38 day cycle down to this one was 22.......i hate this game haha


----------



## Wilsey

It can't be much fun when AF is so screwy. I had the luxury of regular cycles, so I have no idea how frustrating it must be.

You'll get there hun!


----------



## cckarting

it's just really hard actually "trying" to have a baby this go round. me and my dh didn't use a condom one time and i got pg with ds1, and went away to jamaica for our honeymoon and came home pregnant with ds2, so this 6 or so months of trying is agonizing. i know it doesn't seem like its that long but it does for me never having any problems before. i'm just glad my gp isn't going to waste time to see if there is anything wrong with my levels! i should get a call back on my progesterone levels by monday, so we'll see!


----------



## mrskrunchy

Mammatotwo said:


> Just want to let you know my baby did not stick. HPT started fading yesterday and bleeding today :(
> :dust: to you all.


:hugs: Im sorry Mammatotwo...


----------



## joeybrooks

Mammatotwo said:


> Just want to let you know my baby did not stick. HPT started fading yesterday and bleeding today :(
> :dust: to you all.

Aw hun, I know how you feel, loads of :hugs: 

Good luck for next cycle!


----------



## doopersgurl

hopefully i will be testing around 30th ish :)


----------



## bubbamaking

Well I tested again and can only see shadows of where line is supposed to be :( still early thou so ill keep testing


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am on CD 35 21 dpo (6 days late) Took a test this morning and it was NEG and still no AF!!! ???? Has anyone had this experience?


----------



## RNTTC2011

I have been late like that before and truly thought that I would get a BFP but kept getting BFN x3. It just was a long cycle. My cycles are anywhere from 27 to 37 days long. We weren't TTC but just not using protection so I was nervous/excited when my AF was late. But low and behold she showed up :witch:. Hope that's not the case for you... FX'd. I'm still waiting to test, but have been cramping since I O'd. Not my usual but am feeling like this isn't my month! Babydust to you IwannaBFP


----------



## herald3

IwannaBFP said:


> I am on CD 35 21 dpo (6 days late) Took a test this morning and it was NEG and still no AF!!! ???? Has anyone had this experience?

This happens to me every cycle that I don't ovulate (and sometimes AF comes and sometimes she doesn't). Note: I don't ovulate regularly. If you are sure you ovulated, then I would expect a BFP or AF soon. I can see how that could be stressful, but hang in there...'cause ya' just never know...it could be your special month! :) I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thanks ladies. :D


----------



## RNTTC2011

We are here for you IwannaBFP :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

uggg this tww is dragging :brat: everyday im trying to resist the urge to POAS. Totally think i'm at that point where im just gonna have to give in and test in the morning. I'm going mad :headspin:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

haha @ TRAY im right with you in dpo and i couldnt not test this morning... fxed to u!


----------



## JStrick525

Hi there ladies, I'd like to join you if I may. I plan on testing on August 31st (if I can wait lol). I am anywhere from 1 to 5 DPO. Not sure. My iPhone app says that ovulation was yesterday, but I am on Clomid (cd 5 to 9) and so I'm sure I ovulated before then. Anyhoo, here's to a productive 2ww. =)


----------



## fairytoes

hi please add me for 28th Aug, boobs feeling quite achey, so maybe a good sign.


----------



## Skoer1360

Well girls, I'm out this month.. the :witch: showed her nasty ugly face today :|


----------



## Ellbee78

Boooo how rude she is grrrrrrr


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm tentatively joining. We weren't planning to try until next year but it would appear it might of happened a little earlier then planned. I've had sore boobs, tiredness and some sickess. I've taken 4 tests. 3 strip ones saying positive and 1 digi saying negative.

I'll be testing again on Monday :thumbup:

Good luck to all the other ladies and congrats to the ones that already have a BFP! :happydance:


----------



## prickly

Skoer1360 said:


> Well girls, I'm out this month.. the :witch: showed her nasty ugly face today :|

:witch: came for me too today....on to cycle 2....:shrug:

Am going to try baby aspirin, high dose fish oils and vit e this cycle...as I suspect I have implantation issues due to immunes....had no trouble conceiving my DD 10 years ago...but chem pregs and :bfn: since....only time I have had success was doing FET cycle with 2 blasts transferred using low dose steroids for potential immunes....and I got to nearly 10 weeks until I stupidly listened to my UK clinic who said that UK / NHS protocols and school of thought is that immunes is a load of rubbish and they told me to come off the progesterone and low dose prednisolone / steroids....and I miscarried that preg within a week!:cry::cry::cry:

Good luck ladies with this month's BFP's!!!

Do we have a thread started for the Sept testers anyone know?


----------



## summer2011

You can add me to the list. I thought at first i wouldnt have a chance this month due to dh's travel but we managed to bd right up till the day before O. This has been an odd tww for me. Very different from my past 4 cycles and now ff is telling me my chart is possibly triphasic!! Ive already tested on what ff says is 10 and 11 dpo and bfn :cry: I will be testing again on Monday (22nd) if af doesn't show by then.

Good luck for august to all left in the tww.


----------



## HisGrace

I had consistent cramping yesterday and this morning my temps dropped .5 degrees. :'(


----------



## pink mum

i tested today anf got bfn:(m 13 dpo today,but still 3 days to go.af is due on 23


----------



## momwannabe81

cckarting said:


> flow in overdrive! its way worse than when af usually starts! im cramping terrible and my back hurts....and all i did all morning was want to cry so its horrible! hoping my hormones get on track so we can try again next month, or i guess this month yet?

I felt the exact same way, I usually cramp slightly for 1-1.5 days not to 2-2.5 and if feels soo tender down there and uterus too, it really sucks legs back everything hurts ugh


----------



## momwannabe81

Updated finally!!!
Sorry for being gone for a few days been lurking just not in the mood, just plain lazy LOL, anyway af still on but it's already lighting up, although it feels like it's in full force it's not. The cramps just been bad with bad backache. Just feel blah LOL. Anyway how is everyone doing?


----------



## pink mum

m very upset,i got bfn this morninng momwannab,


----------



## bsb327

I'm due for the :witch: on the 27th...I'm currently 6DPO....FX'd ladies!!!!


----------



## MKL073007

Im going to start testing on August 29, ill probably start before then lol but put me down :D


----------



## HopefulxMommy

WOW!!! look at all those BFPS!!! :)

Congrats to everyone, spread some of that :dust: my way please :)


----------



## cdj1

Its so cool that I get to be possibly pregnant twice in August lol. Please mark 1 August as :af: got me and I will be testing again 30 August! Thanks x


----------



## Jen_xx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HopefulxMommy

bsb327 said:


> I'm due for the :witch: on the 27th...I'm currently 6DPO....FX'd ladies!!!!

Im due on the 26th...the 27th is my birthday :)


----------



## cdj1

HopefulxMommy said:


> bsb327 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due for the :witch: on the 27th...I'm currently 6DPO....FX'd ladies!!!!
> 
> Im due on the 26th...the 27th is my birthday :)Click to expand...

Good luck to you lets hope you get the present of your life!!!!! :thumbup: x


----------



## bubbamaking

Hey ladies I'm 10 dpo been testing since bout 4dpo lol just tested and a faint shadow of a line only when held to light and then after fifteen mins a pinkish line has come up vvv faint but can see it without putting up to light eeeeek I'm so excited hope this is start of my bfp x


----------



## Wilsey

Hi bubbamaking - I had the same thing at 10 and 11dpo. Faint pink lines after the time limit. 12dpo I got my BFP. I hope it's the same outcome for you xx


----------



## bubbamaking

Wilsey said:


> Hi bubbamaking - I had the same thing at 10 and 11dpo. Faint pink lines after the time limit. 12dpo I got my BFP. I hope it's the same outcome for you xx

Yey wilsey was they really faint im gunna save my last frer for monday cos I used one last nite and it was neg but the cheapies have a faint of faint line and I've used them loads of times in past and never evan seen an evap so I'm keeping fingers crossed x


----------



## GirlBlue

:happydance: *Bubbamaking*!

Keep us posted!

AFM...I'm 11DPO today. I tested way early at 9DPO. BFN. I thought I was going to have enough patience to wait until after my missed AF (M-W). I still might. I'm on the fence. I have a baby christening to go to this weekend. I don't know if I'll be extra emotional though so I am debating it. 

My temps went up .1 today Still having cramps/twinges/pressure on the left side of uterus area. Stuffy nose, Nausea, massive hunger, all the usual.


----------



## bubbamaking

GirlBlue said:


> :happydance: *Bubbamaking*!
> 
> Keep us posted!
> 
> AFM...I'm 11DPO today. I tested way early at 9DPO. BFN. I thought I was going to have enough patience to wait until after my missed AF (M-W). I still might. I'm on the fence. I have a baby christening to go to this weekend. I don't know if I'll be extra emotional though so I am debating it.
> 
> My temps went up .1 today Still having cramps/twinges/pressure on the left side of uterus area. Stuffy nose, Nausea, massive hunger, all the usual.

I'm going to test again tommoro dosent hurt does it u should test again good luck hun I've had same cramps twitches on left side emotional constipated and my temps have been going up every day a little each day I had a drop but now its just going up I hope this is our month wish it could be everyones on here's month : )


----------



## momwannabe81

pink mum said:


> m very upset,i got bfn this morninng momwannab,

I'm sorry I know how u feel, don't worry like we all say ur not out until the B... uhm Witch shows up LOL. I will keep my fx for u


----------



## mrskrunchy

Im starting to feel really discouraged. I dont have ANY symptoms...dont feel any different than any other month. I dont think im going to bother testing until I am sure AF is late, although I really think she will be right on schedule...


----------



## IwannaBFP

7 days late here!!!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

I rested again today and BFN but it's still early. Cramps are okay today but work is keeping me distracted. Only 1 test left so I will save it for Monday! Congrats to the BFPs and boo to those who the witch got!


----------



## RNTTC2011

IwannaBFP- are you testing neg?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Yes all BFN!!!! :( I didnt get a positive with 2 of my kids until i was 6 weeks plus. So we will see I guess. I just don't think I am tho. Not feeling like I am at all. My temps are impossible to go by because I have hypothyroidism so they run very very low. OPK was pos on CD 14.


----------



## nevernormal

AF got me yesterday! I was planning on testing on the 22nd if she didn't show. On to the next cycle!


----------



## MKL073007

anyone taking progesterone suppositories??


----------



## mrswichman

anyone else experiencing alot of sticky white CM? did those of u who got BFP have this before ur BFP?


----------



## GirlBlue

mrswichman said:


> anyone else experiencing alot of sticky white CM? did those of u who got BFP have this before ur BFP?

nope, sorry. mine is creamy and will peak if you rub and pull apart your fingers but tha'ts it. when are you testing?


----------



## mrswichman

im trying to hold of least till my birthday...the 31st....that way if the :witch: pops up i havent spent so much money on test...yet lmao


----------



## kwood

I'm only 10dpo and couldn't hold out and tested today but it was clearly a :bfn: now I only have one test so will hold off until AF is late. Good luck to all of the August testers still to come. If it doesn't happen this month I will have to wait to be an October tester as DH is away when O is due next month. :sad2:


----------



## Jen_xx

mrswichman said:


> anyone else experiencing alot of sticky white CM? did those of u who got BFP have this before ur BFP?

Before I got my BFP I dried up a little. Then started having slight creamy CM after my bfp. Every woman is different though because I have heard so many different textures of CM before a bfp. FX for you!!!


----------



## HisGrace

The :witch: got me. 

Congrats to all the :bfp: and good luck to those still waiting. :dust:

I'm on to the next cycle.


----------



## cricket in VA

bsb327 said:


> I'm due for the :witch: on the 27th...I'm currently 6DPO....FX'd ladies!!!!

Me too! Hoping she doesn't come!


----------



## kwood

JehovahsGrace said:


> The :witch: got me.
> 
> Congrats to all the :bfp: and good luck to those still waiting. :dust:
> 
> I'm on to the next cycle.

Sorry to hear that..Sending :hug: your way and good luck for next month


----------



## Djana83

I'm out. AF came today. Good luck for all of you!


----------



## bradandjane

hi everyone can u please put me down for the 31st august :baby:


----------



## Blizzard

:witch: is due on 25th August so I would love to be put down for then if that's possible.

I've been lurking for a few days and decided to get up off my bottom and join in :).

So current symptoms would be horrible bloating and flatulance (tmi sorry :winkwink:) Luckily DH is being polite and ignoring it! Slightly sore nipples but not breasts in general. Very tired (although I have just finished an 8 hour shift standing up haha). Finally I have little raised dots all over my nipples which are very pronounced, I know the technical term but would have had to look up spellings :). So I'm cautiously hopeful?

Best of luck ladies and sympathy for those who got caught by the witch xxxxxxx


----------



## IwannaBFP

:hi: ladies!!!! Welcome and GL on ur TWW!!!!!


----------



## mrswichman

is it normal for light brown spotting at 11 dpo??


----------



## RNTTC2011

I'm not sure, but hopefully it's IB (implantation bleeding). FX'd for you that it's that and not AF showing. I am 11 dpo also and keep looking for some "spotting" but I haven't seen anything. 

AFM: I tested yesterday and it was a BFN :bfn: but the cramping I had for the last week just stopped again. A few twinges in the left side, but nothing like it has been. I'm pretty moody and felt like crying a few times today. A little "windy" but I get that way right before AF also. I don't have any more tests so I will just have to wait to test next till Tuesday unless I get super motivated on Monday. I think AF should show Wednesday or so... FX'd that I get my :bfp: and hope all the BFP's for the month rub off on me, but if not at least I know I have a place to come and go through all this with! :hugs:


----------



## Ellbee78

Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## mrswichman

I've never got spotting before AF...she just usually shows up...
I've had all kinds of symptoms...Queazy in the morning...noon...night..
Nails growing faster...Hair falling out less..
OH said last night my bbs seem to be getting larger...YaY? lmao
I'm going to try n wait till Tuesday to test...we'll see though...
Fx Crossed for everyone :dust: too!!


----------



## Blizzard

Since this is our first month TTC I know it's a long shot but I still have my fingers crossed AF due on Thursday so going to try not to test till then after a BFN this morning. I've always wanted kids so it's hard not to see every little twinge as a symptom haha. 

Hugs and best wishes to all. Xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

af got me hun x x x


----------



## Blizzard

I'm sorry hun. It'll happen you'll see. I'll keep everything crossed for you next month! Xxx


----------



## Amelia09

Can I join?? First cycle AF due 30th August



momwannabe81 said:


> Ok so I've seen requests for an August thread and since i need to join one I figured I'll just make one LOL. Never done this before so any help is appreciated, I check regularly so will update often. OMG such a dejavue FX it's a sign LOL.
> 
> My name is Michelle and I'm onto cycle # 5 with donor, softcups and pre seed.
> I'm 30 DH 30 I'm fine and he's Unexplained... SO her we go
> 
> 
> August 1st
> caity86
> :hugs::angel:Vaurissa:angel::hugs:
> chocbunni01
> cdj1
> :happydance::bfp:babyhopes2011:bfp::happydance:
> MrsBash
> ButterflyK
> :hugs::angel:twpnsfs10:angel::hugs:
> August 2nd
> :happydance::bfp:1948LC:bfp::happydance:
> MrsNoMohren
> becale
> August 3rd
> mummy_desire1
> :hugs::witch:Ameronica:witch::hugs:
> :hugs::witch:aimee-lou:witch::hugs:
> everhopeful
> :hugs::witch:mrspotato:witch::hugs:
> FitzBaby
> :hugs::angel:Babee_Bugs:angel::hugs:
> :hugs::witch:JBear85:witch::hugs:
> MissMaya
> Stelly
> August 4th
> :happydance::bfp:Futuremommy1:bfp::happydance:
> Tiffani86
> :happydance::bfp:Mbababy:bfp::happydance:
> :hugs::witch:Jemma0717:witch::hugs:
> :hugs::witch:madkitty:witch::hugs:
> :hugs::witch:marlamegs:witch::hugs:
> dozydormouse
> Sillygirl9113
> Patsy
> :happydance::bfp:ania:bfp::happydance:
> August 5th
> Charlie_x
> jlh213
> :hugs::witch:Becyboo__x:witch::hugs:
> FRoxanne
> :hugs::witch:messymommy:witch::hugs:
> guest2003
> August 6th
> :happydance::bfp:ArmyWifeJenn:bfp::happydance:
> :happydance::bfp:mancil06:bfp::happydance:
> :happydance::bfp:Roxie:bfp::happydance:
> :hugs::witch:Moorebetter:witch::hugs:
> :happydance::bfp:Rutty:bfp::happydance:
> :hugs::witch:Jaybug0115:witch::hugs:
> :happydance::bfp:chistiana:bfp::happydance:
> August 7th
> C.armywife
> silvereyes44
> glmca
> August 8th
> :hugs::witch:jeoestreich:witch::hugs:
> :happydance::bfp:Laura Power:bfp::happydance:
> :hugs::witch:Amarna:witch::hugs:
> :hugs::witch:TayBabes92:witch::hugs:
> wannabeprego
> littlbabywish
> August 9th
> katherinegrey
> :happydance::bfp:divine_kyrie:bfp::happydance:
> August 10th
> IwannaBFP
> :hugs::angel:Mammatotwo:angel::hugs:
> zozarini
> Tasha16
> pileggigirl
> nicoley
> August 11th
> :hugs::witch:jo14:witch::hugs:
> herald3
> :happydance::bfp:avaG:bfp::happydance:
> August 12th
> :hugs::witch:lilfroggyfroe:witch::hugs:
> :hugs::witch:AlvysGrl:witch::hugs:
> :hugs::witch:LouiseClare:witch::hugs:
> DancingDiva
> renee214
> BBSJBJ
> :hugs::witch:[Kimbre:witch::hugs:
> :happydance::bfp:smiley330:bfp::happydance:
> August 13th
> :hugs::witch:skeet9924:witch::hugs:
> :happydance::bfp:Chirri:bfp::happydance:
> :happydance::bfp:Sara35:bfp::happydance:
> :happydance::bfp:wishingfor3rd:bfp::happydance:
> ebannawuoyohw
> xSummerx
> August 14th
> sweet83
> AlexisLilly
> :hugs::angel:joeybrooks:angel::hugs:
> August 15th
> :happydance::bfp:MustangGTgirl:bfp::happydance:
> :hugs::witch:Mrs_Dutch15:witch::hugs:
> JRscorpio8
> :hugs::witch:momwannabe81:witch::hugs:
> ceejie
> :hugs::witch:Missp29:witch::hugs:
> :hugs::witch:SLH:witch::hugs:
> :hugs::witch:robbiegrl:witch::hugs:
> August 16th
> ohmyitschelsi
> BridieChild
> babygirlhall
> lily2614
> :hugs::witch:thedog:witch::hugs:
> August 17th
> Mrs_O
> :happydance::bfp:TwoMummies:bfp::happydance:
> Bumpplease13
> August 18th
> veryproudmum
> Miss Broody
> star7474
> :hugs::witch:bluestarforev:witch::hugs:
> Nits
> August 19th
> pink mum
> :happydance::bfp:Wilsey:bfp::happydance:
> Ellbee78
> Emma11511
> imissmybump
> sxb
> lovely
> August 20th
> :hugs::witch:Skoer1360:witch::hugs:
> Lilybelle
> Djana83
> August 21st
> SillyHale
> lindsayms05
> JehovahsGrace
> :hugs::witch:amommy:witch::hugs:
> lemondrops
> :hugs::witch:prickly:witch::hugs:
> August 22nd
> sarahharry
> mrskrunchy
> mrsparoline
> ozzi
> bubbamaking
> adttc
> nevernormal
> westie11
> IlikecakeRed
> summer2011
> August 23rd
> aum
> tmr1234
> caz & bob
> GirlBlue
> August 24th
> Stinas
> mrsrof
> August 25th
> airotciv
> babyforus
> littlecharli
> emma1985
> kwood
> mrswichman
> August 26th
> rdy4number2
> RNTTC2011
> babyforus
> August 27th
> d1kt8r
> tazmanica
> HopefulxMommy
> August 28th
> TrAyBaby
> tryin4baby
> nunu123
> fairytoes
> August 29th
> Hoping4Baby2
> :hugs::witch:cckarting:witch::hugs:
> wilsons228
> August 30th
> doopersgurl
> JStrick525
> August 31st
> Ellbee78
> Esdee
> Antsynewlywed
> Meadowlark
> ​


----------



## bubbamaking

Well girls after all my vvvvvvv faint lines and 17 months ttc I've got a nice blue line on a sainsburys I'm very excited I just need to wait till af due wednesday to comfirm with a digi I'm too scared to do then ill be heading to the doctors I feel like I'm in a dream has I've dreamt of this day for so long let's just hope its a sticky bean xxx


----------



## cdj1

bubbamaking said:


> Well girls after all my vvvvvvv faint lines and 17 months ttc I've got a nice blue line on a sainsburys I'm very excited I just need to wait till af due wednesday to comfirm with a digi I'm too scared to do then ill be heading to the doctors I feel like I'm in a dream has I've dreamt of this day for so long let's just hope its a sticky bean xxx

CONGRATS!!!!!! x


----------



## IwannaBFP

When to call the doc!?! I am pretty sure they will tell me to call back when I am two weeks late!! Dang I wish I could just walk in and say give me a dang ultrasound. lol I'm still having some pain on my right side. Makes me wonder. I have had these pains b4 but I had an IUD at the time. If anyone has been through this please share. :D Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## IwannaBFP

*Is it possible to ovulate super super late!?!*

I am on cycle day 38 and I thought I ovulated on cycle day 14. Even tho I didn't have egg white cm, I had watery cm and a pos OPK. Well yesterday and today I have egg white CM!!! But We also BD thurs and fri. Would it still effect my CM confusing me? lol Sorry for all the ?s. Als oI have been so sleep deprived that I haven't temped the last 3 days. Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks ladies!!!! <3


----------



## HisGrace

bubbamaking said:


> Well girls after all my vvvvvvv faint lines and 17 months ttc I've got a nice blue line on a sainsburys I'm very excited I just need to wait till af due wednesday to comfirm with a digi I'm too scared to do then ill be heading to the doctors I feel like I'm in a dream has I've dreamt of this day for so long let's just hope its a sticky bean xxx

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrswichman

so i randomly decided to test like 20min ago with a dollar tree cheapie...shoulda waited cause it was a BFN...uh...lol so ill wait a couple days considering im still all qweezy in what not...and ill do with FMU.


----------



## IwannaBFP

bubbamaking said:


> well girls after all my vvvvvvv faint lines and 17 months ttc i've got a nice blue line on a sainsburys i'm very excited i just need to wait till af due wednesday to comfirm with a digi i'm too scared to do then ill be heading to the doctors i feel like i'm in a dream has i've dreamt of this day for so long let's just hope its a sticky bean xxx

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

updated

congratz bubba can't wait for that same feeling, 
hugs to those the witch i got u, I know how u feel


----------



## TrAyBaby

congrats bubbamaking :happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

I should get my af on the 25th, but am positive I had implantation bleeding today 12 dpo. Fingers crossed! Congrats to all the BFPs! I am hoping to join you! Cheers!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats Bubba!
Iwanna: Sorry to hear about the lateness with no BFP :hugs: 
AFM: work has helped me not test again since Friday. Will buy tests Tuesday. Feel like AF could come any time! Started wearing liners cuz I'm sure I'm out this month!


----------



## tmr1234

I am out wich got me today


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm out too :( Stupid witch got me yesterday.


----------



## nevertogether

please add me, i am testing 31 august unless the :witch: shows before then. thanks! good luck everyone!


----------



## summer2011

Af here today... Boo :(


----------



## guest2003

Im out.... witch got me a while ago :(


----------



## mrskrunchy

Hi Ladies! got my BPF this am! im so excited!


----------



## bubbamaking

Congrats all mine are coming up bfp on cheapies and bfn on clear blue and first responce so don't no what to thing af due wednesday


----------



## Ellbee78

Maybe the cheapies are more sensitive than the others you used?


----------



## bubbamaking

Ellbee78 said:


> Maybe the cheapies are more sensitive than the others you used?

I realy hope so my temp shot up this morning and it should be dropping with af due I just thought clear blue and first response were meant to be the best but I'm getting bfn wit them


----------



## Ilikecake

bubbamaking said:


> Ellbee78 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe the cheapies are more sensitive than the others you used?
> 
> I realy hope so my temp shot up this morning and it should be dropping with af due I just thought clear blue and first response were meant to be the best but I'm getting bfn wit themClick to expand...

I was the same...BFP on the cheapies and negs on Clearblue. Unfortunately for me the witch still got me. Good luck and I hope it is a BFP!!


----------



## Ellbee78

Ah fingers crossed they come up with a BFP soon! X


----------



## bubbamaking

Ilikecake said:


> bubbamaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellbee78 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe the cheapies are more sensitive than the others you used?
> 
> I realy hope so my temp shot up this morning and it should be dropping with af due I just thought clear blue and first response were meant to be the best but I'm getting bfn wit themClick to expand...
> 
> I was the same...BFP on the cheapies and negs on Clearblue. Unfortunately for me the witch still got me. Good luck and I hope it is a BFP!!Click to expand...

Great looks like bfn then gutted I give up on to the 18th month for me then


----------



## Blizzard

:witch: got me and 3 days early no less. Clearly decided I was looking too hopeful! :shrug:. Nevermind this was only the first month so I'll keep my fingers crossed for better luck next time. Good luck and big :hugs: to all those still in and to those the :witch: got as well. xxx


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

mrskrunchy said:


> Hi Ladies! got my BPF this am! im so excited!

Congrats!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> mrskrunchy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! got my BPF this am! im so excited!
> 
> Congrats!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!Click to expand...

Congratulations!! I'm excited :happydance: for you! H&H 9 months to you!!:baby:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Just wanted to give you ladies a tip on what I did to get my BFP this month! I drank grapefruit juice from CD1 to ovulation day and I took Mucinex 5 days before ovulation up to ovulation day and also drank tons of water! I know that those 3 things totally made me conceive this month, good luck everybody!


----------



## IwannaBFP

So I figured it out!!! I had very fertile CM the last two days so I tested with an OPK and got a v v v v POS!!!! So I just ovulated extremely late!!!! I am so relieved that I know what is going on. So I am hoping for temp drop tomorrow. Then I begin my TWW for sure. :) :happydance:


----------



## RNTTC2011

I'm glad that you figured it out and that you aren't out yet :hugs:


----------



## JStrick525

Aww, congrats to all the :bfp: and have a happy 9 month journey!

:hugs:


----------



## mrskrunchy

bubbamaking said:


> Congrats all mine are coming up bfp on cheapies and bfn on clear blue and first responce so don't no what to thing af due wednesday

Thats really weird that the First Respone is coming up negative...thats what I used this morning...Im keeping my fingers crossed that AF stays away!


----------



## RNTTC2011

I was using CB digitals that all said BFN, but just bought frer's since that seemed to be the test of choice. Not going to worry too much I hope if it comes up BFN today! Good luck to you girls! :dust:


----------



## RNTTC2011

And congrats MrsK!!! H&H 9 months!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## momwannabe81

updated congratz MsK H&H 9 months


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

I'm out :( the witch has arrived


----------



## bubbamaking

mrskrunchy said:


> bubbamaking said:
> 
> 
> Congrats all mine are coming up bfp on cheapies and bfn on clear blue and first responce so don't no what to thing af due wednesday
> 
> Thats really weird that the First Respone is coming up negative...thats what I used this morning...Im keeping my fingers crossed that AF stays away!Click to expand...

Well ill just take wm has bfn cos I'm sure a frer wudve been positive if I was never mind onto month 18 we go never buying cheapies again I've peed on bout twenty this month all becouse a started getting faint lines at bout 9dpo now at 13 gone bak blank :cry:


----------



## JBear85

Congrats on all the BFP's ladies!! :D

I'll be testing again August 31st -- FX!!! 

:dust:


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Im out! :(


----------



## Lillybee

Congrats to all BFPs! 

Please add me as 27 Aug. Thanks:flower:


----------



## RNTTC2011

Just tested again and it was a BFN at ?14dpo? so just waiting till I think I might be late on Thursday before testing again, but I think AF is on her way!


----------



## IwannaBFP

FX for you *RNTTC2011* :hugs:


----------



## Daisy811

Hi guys, i'm due to test 31st August!!


----------



## bubbamaking

I'm out af came never using internet cheapies or sainsburys tests again so upset now


----------



## RNTTC2011

:hugs: bubba!! So sorry to hear :witch: got you!


----------



## RNTTC2011

I just went into FF and they say I am only 11dpo so I could still be VERY early! I am trying to stay hopeful but if this isn't my cycle, I am going to temp and chart better so these dates don't seem so vague for me! Haven't been temping but just bought a BBT and plan to use it if AF doesn't show her ugly self! FX'd....


----------



## babyforus

Got my BFP!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats babyforus!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Daisy811

congratulations!! :happydance:I tested early today and got a very faint line, going to try and again tomorrow!


----------



## kwood

Think I just got my :bfp:

In complete shock as this is our first month trying..AF is due tomorrow but no AF symptoms yet. I think I will keep testing to see if the line gets darker as I can't believe it yet. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2577.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 24


----------



## mrsrof

bubbamaking said:


> I'm out af came never using internet cheapies or sainsburys tests again so upset now

Ah I'm sorry to hear that, and now worried that the possible bfp I just got on a sainsburys test might be false :( Will definitely not rely on it now! 

I can't tell if I feel like AF is coming or if I feel pregnant!! I'm sure I had more symptoms last time, but then last time they think I had a pregnancy that produced too much hcg, so that could explain it...

Lots of :dust: for next cycle hon xx


----------



## Daisy811

Looks good to me!!:dance: Mine is very similar looking, poss a little fainter. I'm going to try again tomorrow!


----------



## Cat_f_08

babyforus said:


> Got my BFP!:happydance::happydance:

Congratulations x


----------



## bubbamaking

MrsrofrJust keep testing did u post a pic of ur sainsburys test mine was so clear hubby still carnt believe it he still sayin its positive I'm like no sory period came I think I've had a chemical has my tests had lines until yesterday so don't worry and goodluck


----------



## mrsrof

bubbamaking said:


> MrsrofrJust keep testing did u post a pic of ur sainsburys test mine was so clear hubby still carnt believe it he still sayin its positive I'm like no sory period came I think I've had a chemical has my tests had lines until yesterday so don't worry and goodluck

Ah hon I'm sorry about the chemical if that's the case, so unfair that our bodies do this to us! 

I've posted a pic up here : https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-serious-case-line-eye-new-test-pg-3-a-3.html

I'll test again in the morning (and think I'll take a trip to the car for the asda one I've got stashed in there HAHA (just in case I get a POAS urge while I'm out and about lol) ).


----------



## bubbamaking

I see it mine was darker that's y I thought I was I've seen other ladies post same thing and been pregnant with them tests so good luck I'm so upset I think I need to leave this sight alone for few days onto month 18 we go feel absolutely fed up today shud feel better after a good nite sleep xx


----------



## mrsrof

bubbamaking said:


> I see it mine was darker that's y I thought I was I've seen other ladies post same thing and been pregnant with them tests so good luck I'm so upset I think I need to leave this sight alone for few days onto month 18 we go feel absolutely fed up today shud feel better after a good nite sleep xx


:hug: Lots of hugs hon xxx


----------



## WishfulX1

hi ladies, can i join please? due to test august 30th. the suspense is killing me already! this is only our first month but took 10 months to get pregnant last time with our 3 year old..forgot how awful this 2WW was! 

Congrats to all the BFPs!! 

sorry to all that AF got :( 
Bubbamaking can only imagine how you must be feeling! hope a good nights sleep helps! hugs to you!! x


----------



## bubbamaking

WishfulX1 said:


> hi ladies, can i join please? due to test august 30th. the suspense is killing me already! this is only our first month but took 10 months to get pregnant last time with our 3 year old..forgot how awful this 2WW was!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!!
> 
> sorry to all that AF got :(
> Bubbamaking can only imagine how you must be feeling! hope a good nights sleep helps! hugs to you!! x

Thanku so much just had a massive cry on phone to hubby has he works nights feel much better and ready to move onto next month good luck to u it helps so much having so many nice people that understand what ur going through :hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

So SO So sorry bubba :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry bubba :hugs:

I had a chemical in June, didn't O in July and got lucky in August :) I hope it doesn't take long for your BFP to come through x


----------



## pink mum

af got me i m out


----------



## mrsrof

Sorry to hear that pink mum, lots of baby dust :dust: for September xx


----------



## Jessie777

I am on cd 33 dpo 14 and still no Af. I had progesterone levels Check on cd 25 or dpi6 progesterone levels were 42 and hcg levels 2. Nurse Sid call me when you get you Af or if you don't. (frustrating) nurse said that progesterone levels were high but hcg neg. Now what took a test on dpo10. I take my temp too and lowest is 97.7 highest is 98.2 after ovulation on clomid 50 mg days taken 5-9 any advise? Please help hoping after 4 years of trying I get a BFP. I did take a test on dpo 10 and it was a bfn.


----------



## Wilsey

Hi Jessie,

I don't know much about hcg and progesterone levels but I can tell you I got BFN's 10 and 11dpo and got my BFP on 12dpo. Still hope hun :)


----------



## Care76

Sorry Jessie, I don't know. I would try to wait and take a test in a couple days. 

I tried to hold out until af was late but I couldn't! It was a bfn though. At least if there was a line it was probably an evap because I saw the faintest line every, lol. I am still hopeful! AF isn't due until sunday and I am 10dpo. Although my uterus feels sore like af is coming (but it is too early for me to feel that, I hope she doesn't come early).

Congrats to those that got their bfps!!!!! And baby dust to everyone else!


----------



## Ilikecake

bubbamaking said:


> MrsrofrJust keep testing did u post a pic of ur sainsburys test mine was so clear hubby still carnt believe it he still sayin its positive I'm like no sory period came I think I've had a chemical has my tests had lines until yesterday so don't worry and goodluck


Big hugs hun :hugs: That's what the doctor said i'd had when I was getting all the BFPs. Good luck for next time :hugs:


----------



## bubbamaking

Ilikecake said:


> bubbamaking said:
> 
> 
> MrsrofrJust keep testing did u post a pic of ur sainsburys test mine was so clear hubby still carnt believe it he still sayin its positive I'm like no sory period came I think I've had a chemical has my tests had lines until yesterday so don't worry and goodluck
> 
> 
> Big hugs hun :hugs: That's what the doctor said i'd had when I was getting all the BFPs. Good luck for next time :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks I've had one before about a year ago and I've had two miscariages when I was 18 I'm feeling better today ready to get started foe next month when af finishes I'm lucky to have regular cycles every 28 days so its straight bak too it xx


----------



## bubbamaking

Wilsey said:


> Sorry bubba :hugs:
> 
> I had a chemical in June, didn't O in July and got lucky in August :) I hope it doesn't take long for your BFP to come through x

Thanks wilsey I was so upset last night but I'm feeling my normal self again today I no it will happen so bak to it I'm more determined now to catch the eggy xx


----------



## lemondrops

I GOT MY :BFP:!!!! last night and this morning I got a very faint line with IC. Ran to the grocery store and picked up FRER and Clearblue Digital. PREGNANT with CB and pretty solid (though still kind of light) line with FRER!! OMG!!


----------



## magrace

Congrats hun


----------



## kwood

I took two more test today to make sure I was :BFP:, wanted FRER but Tesco's was out so used own brand which I heard is okay too. Top test is diluted wee and the bottom is FMU..just hope it sticks..

I keep thinking AF is there because I am very wet um down there but when ever I check it is only cm. Hope that is okay.

Just need a smart way to tell DH (he's coming back from a business trip tonight) We are ttc but I don't think he will have expected it this fast, I know I didn't. Any ideas send them my way?

:cloud9::cloud9:

Good luck to everyone that got their :bfp: and april/may babies. Sending my extra :baby: dust to everyone still trying.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2583.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## bubbamaking

Congrats all bfps xx


----------



## Wilsey

bubba - do you have any updates for us?! xx


----------



## bubbamaking

Hey I haven't been to docs I started bleeding very heavy with lots of clots today which I never have normal start off very light so don't no what's gone on do u think I shud mention it to my gp my last test was 100 percent negative on the same tests I got the faint bfps and I took another sainsburys and neg too which was the one I got the clear line on just gunna go for it agin next month and forget bout this month thanks to all the lovely ladies who helped through all this I no ill get my sticky bean one day xx


----------



## mrsparoline

Just updating that I'm out this month- turns out I did have a chemical and af showed today finally, congrats to all the bfps and gl to everyone else for next month!


----------



## bubbamaking

Hey I haven't been to docs I started bleeding very heavy with lots of clots today which I never have normal start off very light so don't no what's gone on do u think I shud mention it to my gp my last test was 100 percent negative on the same tests I got the faint bfps and I took another sainsburys and neg too which was the one I got the clear line on just gunna go for it agin next month and forget bout this month thanks to all the lovely ladies who helped through all this I no ill get my sticky bean one day xx:hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Hi bubba sounds like it might have been a chemical. That was what mine was like in June. Got faint positives then AF started two days late but all heavy and clotted. Never had an AF like it!

I didn't O the next month (July) and got lucky this month. I hope that you get your BFP soon darl :dust: x


----------



## bubbamaking

Wilsey said:


> Hi bubba sounds like it might have been a chemical. That was what mine was like in June. Got faint positives then AF started two days late but all heavy and clotted. Never had an AF like it!
> 
> I didn't O the next month (July) and got lucky this month. I hope that you get your BFP soon darl :dust: x

Thanks hope I ovulate next month all ye can do is keep trying and it will happen wen time is right congrats to u and hopefully ill be joinin u with a bfp very soon xx


----------



## Wilsey

I have faith that it will work out for you bubba! :dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

updated
sorry for those that the witch got u and huge hugs for those with a loss, can't say i know how u feel but we are here for u, next month will be urs
Congratz to all the BFPs also.


----------



## ozzi

Just a quick update. Got a BFP yesterday. Double checked and got another one today :cloud9:


----------



## lorealsa

hi all im a newbie.Am on 12 dpo witch is due this saturday(27). Hav no af or pregnancy symptoms, wanna test 2mrw.Im worried :(


----------



## littlbabywish

I'm out this month girls. :witch: has reared her ugly head:dohh: Congratulations to all the ladies with their :bfp:s. Sorry to hear about so many losses:hugs: Hopefully the next will be really sticky healthy beans. Getting some blood tests next Thursday on my hormones so I can get an idea what's going on but have now started temping too. Good luck to the rest of you ladies and heres some baby :dust: for all of you


----------



## emma1985

I got my BFP! :bfp: !


----------



## Jen_xx

August has been a truly amazing month!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Hey *mommawannabe* will you put me down for the 31st. I was originally on the tenth when you started this thread but I never ovulated until a few days ago. I am sure the 31st is still too early but I am going to torture myself anyways. :) I really think that August is my month. Thank you very much. :D
:dust: to all you wonderful ladies out there.


----------



## joeybrooks

emma1985 said:


> I got my BFP! :bfp: !

ARGH, fantastic, I have been keeping an eye on you for a while after you were saying you were late.

MASSIVE Congrats, so happy for you both. Have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Care76

Congrats Emma and Ozzi! 

I feel really yucky. I think af is coming and I may be getting sick because my throat and ears hurt. My uterus hurts too. :(


----------



## mrsrof

emma1985 said:


> I got my BFP! :bfp: !

Emma I'm so happy for you!!!! Well AF hasn't come and I got a faint :bfp: on an Asda test this morning. 

All I've got left is ICs and they're bringing up super super faint lines, so faint that I can't tell if they've got any colour or not!

I'm going to go with I can't have had evap on 5 tests, so I've probably got my :bfp:!


----------



## giraffes

Wow, another amazing day!

Congratulations Ozzi, Emma and MrsRof!!! A happy and healty 9 months to you all


----------



## beccad

I'm out, AF got me this morning :cry:

Congrats to all those who got BFPs.


----------



## lorealsa

emma1985 said:


> I got my BFP! :bfp: !

congratulations im sooo happy for u and im knw u totally deserve it. may God bless u both!


----------



## Wilsey

OMG - August has really been quite lucky! This is awesome!

Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s and sorry to all those visited by the :witch:!

EDIT: d1kt8r - SHE GOT HER :bfp: - CAN YOU UPDATE THE FRONT? :D


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats to everyone on their :bfp:'s!! :happydance: Sorry to hear about the :witch: for all those that AF got!

AFM: Still waiting for something...anything to happen. :shrug: No AF and the last test (yesterday) was still a :bfn:.


----------



## momwannabe81

updated, 
Congratulations everyone


----------



## nunu123

congrats to all the bfps this month and good luck to all those who got AF. still waiting to see if AF arrives on Saturday but will be too scared to test and will probably hold till sunday.


----------



## mrswichman

aww i was removed from the list??


----------



## Mrs.Craig

can i be added?! August 31st. :) please and thank youuu. 

FX!

BABYDUST TO ALL!!


----------



## momwannabe81

mrswichman said:


> aww i was removed from the list??

I swar it must have been by accident so so sorry adding u right now


----------



## Mrs.Craig

thank you so very much! this has been a really good month! praying for you all and baby dust to all!

CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFPS!! :)


----------



## mrswichman

watch me be a pain but :af: / :witch: hasn't showed up yet...i just haven't tested


----------



## TrAyBaby

wooooooooooooooohoooooo i got my :bfp: this morning :happydance:

Im so excited, i can't stop smiling


----------



## Sizzles

I've never joined one of these before. What the hell!
I'm expecting af probably 29th August. Where do I sign!?


----------



## lorealsa

TrAyBaby said:


> wooooooooooooooohoooooo i got my :bfp: this morning :happydance:
> 
> Im so excited, i can't stop smiling

Congratulations!:thumbup:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Congrats to TrAyBaby and Welcome Silzzles!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats TrAyBaby!!!! :D


----------



## momwannabe81

mrswichman said:


> watch me be a pain but :af: / :witch: hasn't showed up yet...i just haven't tested

sorry was going by ticker


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Congrats to all the BFPs!

AFM, bloodwork results just came in and confirmed BFN. I'm out this month - just waiting on the :witch:. Here's hoping September brings more BFPs!


----------



## SillyHale

Hey I completely forgot I was on this thread :) seems like forever ago! Anyways, mark me down for a :bfp: yay! I actually ended up testing Aug. 20 with two ic's and they were both pos. Did some more Sat and they were pos, did a digi on Monday and Pregnant! 2-3 weeks! Haven't been in to see the doc yet but I keep taking ic's because I'm paranoid and they are dark now...waiting...waiting now...


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats SillyHale! :)


----------



## SillyHale

Wilsey said:


> Congrats SillyHale! :)

Thank you :) Congrats to you as well!


----------



## magrace

Hey ladies, so i thought i was out for august but i guess if i get a BFP in august then I guess I would count! What do you all think of this?
Top is OPK and bottom is HPT they didnt touch...
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110826-00509.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mrs.Craig

marlamegs said:


> Hey ladies, so i thought i was out for august but i guess if i get a BFP in august then I guess I would count! What do you all think of this?
> Top is OPK and bottom is HPT they didnt touch...

I havent very many like this but looks like a BFP to me!!!! CONGRATS!!!!:bfp: :dance: :thumbup:


----------



## magrace

Mrs.Craig said:


> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, so i thought i was out for august but i guess if i get a BFP in august then I guess I would count! What do you all think of this?
> Top is OPK and bottom is HPT they didnt touch...
> 
> I havent very many like this but looks like a BFP to me!!!! CONGRATS!!!!:bfp: :dance: :thumbup:Click to expand...

OKAY i see a line too, keep in mind the blue one right?? lol.... but im only 5DPO!!!


----------



## ozzi

Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s and sorry to all that the :witch: got x


----------



## RNTTC2011

AF showed herself this morning...early! I'm out but looking forward to my next cycle! Congratulations to all the BFPs in this thread! :happydance:


----------



## ozzi

RNTTC2011 said:


> AF showed herself this morning...early! I'm out but looking forward to my next cycle! Congratulations to all the BFPs in this thread! :happydance:

Sorry to hear that :hugs: hoping for a sticky bean for you next month xx


----------



## IwannaBFP

marlamegs said:


> Hey ladies, so i thought i was out for august but i guess if i get a BFP in august then I guess I would count! What do you all think of this?
> Top is OPK and bottom is HPT they didnt touch...

I don't mean to be negative but they both look negative to me. Evap lines. But that's just me. :wacko:


----------



## Tiffani86

Opps, I forgot I signed up for this thread as well! I got my BFP 10 dpo on July 31st and as far as I can tell there's still a bean in my belly!!! Congratulations to all the BFP's this month!:happydance:
:hugs: A BIG HUGE hug to all the ladies who have already had to say good bye to their angles. And another BIG hug to the ladies who were visited by AF this month- don't give up!!:hugs:


----------



## magrace

IwannaBFP said:


> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, so i thought i was out for august but i guess if i get a BFP in august then I guess I would count! What do you all think of this?
> Top is OPK and bottom is HPT they didnt touch...
> 
> I don't mean to be negative but they both look negative to me. Evap lines. But that's just me. :wacko:Click to expand...

OPK is negative for sure... but there is a slight line there, and my HPT looks the same as it... I dont know ill be testing again tomorrow morning.:wacko:


----------



## IwannaBFP

marlamegs said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, so i thought i was out for august but i guess if i get a BFP in august then I guess I would count! What do you all think of this?
> Top is OPK and bottom is HPT they didnt touch...
> 
> I don't mean to be negative but they both look negative to me. Evap lines. But that's just me. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> OPK is negative for sure... but there is a slight line there, and my HPT looks the same as it... I dont know ill be testing again tomorrow morning.:wacko:Click to expand...

I think these test are super tricky. I got one a few weeks ago that had the darkest like but it was an evap. I hope it's a start to ur BFP tho. :D GL and look forward to seeing tomorrows. :happydance:


----------



## mrswichman

I gotttt a faint :bfp: !! AHHH


----------



## IwannaBFP

mrswichman said:


> I gotttt a faint :bfp: !! AHHH

CONGRATS!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrswichman

Ty...going to test again in couple days see if it gets any darker


----------



## binksmommy

got BFN 11 DPO.. will test again Monday (DPO14)


----------



## ozzi

Congrats Tiffani and Mrswichman :happydance:


----------



## cdj1

mrswichman said:


> I gotttt a faint :bfp: !! AHHH

Congrats!!!!!!! x


----------



## cdj1

Grrr I cant POAS until after work as my IC's will arrive in the post today! 
I dont feel pregnant though, even though my charts gone triphasic :lol:


----------



## Daisy811

Got my :BFP: !!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats Daisy!!! :)

marla - did you test again?!


----------



## bsb327

oops! I forgot to post/update! I got my bfp on the 23rd!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats bsb327!!! :D


----------



## mrswichman

Daisy811 said:


> Got my :BFP: !!!

ConGRATS!!! H&H9 to you!


----------



## Stelly

Congrats all you lucky ladies with BFP's!!! H&H 9months to you all! So exciting! I think this thread is lucky 30 bfp, holy cow! I think i may be out, today was cd 54 and started getting some brown spotting. So, on to sept for the rest of us!


----------



## momwannabe81

Congrats everyone. So happy for u


----------



## Mrs.Craig

CONGRATSS LADIES on your :bfp:! have a happy and healthy nine months!

hoping for mine soon! testing on Monday!


----------



## magrace

Wilsey said:


> Congrats Daisy!!! :)
> 
> marla - did you test again?!

I did and nothing so Im not to sure lol... Im only 6 DPO today, my boobs and nipples are getting tender... everytime i pee it feels like i have a UTI!!! ahhhhh


----------



## magrace

also really gassy tonight:haha:


----------



## Wilsey

Early days - still plenty of time to get a BFP :)


----------



## cdj1

Did anyone here get a triphasic chart then BFP? My chart's triphasic, so hoping it stays that way! I'm told its a good sign but so far I dont feel pregnant at all!! :lol:


----------



## emma1985

I lost my baby yesterday :(


----------



## cdj1

emma1985 said:


> I lost my baby yesterday :(

Oh no Emma honey, I'm sorry, thats really awful news :hugs: Hope you are OK xxx


----------



## ozzi

emma1985 said:


> I lost my baby yesterday :(

So sorry to hear that Emma :hugs: Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Wilsey

Emma - so sorry to hear that!! :( :hugs:


cdj1 - I did. Wasn't really obvious but definitely triphasic. My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mrswichman

Aww Emma I'm so sorry.


----------



## momwannabe81

updated everyone congratulations and I'm sorry Emma, hugs to everyone


----------



## IwannaBFP

So sorry Emma! :hugs:


----------



## magrace

Emma, Im so sorry to hear thats... hugs to you...


Heres the latest test ladies, blue is the HPT....
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110828-00522.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## IwannaBFP

I think I can see something on the HPT!! Have you tried inverting it?


----------



## magrace

IwannaBFP said:


> I think I can see something on the HPT!! Have you tried inverting it?

I have not, not to sure how... :nope:


----------



## IwannaBFP

marlamegs said:


> Emma, Im so sorry to hear thats... hugs to you...
> 
> 
> Heres the latest test ladies, blue is the HPT....

OK i copied it and inverted it but wont let me save. But I can see it better inverted. If you go to canyouseealine.com you can put ur test on there and invert it.


----------



## laura1981

OMG Iwaana i love you for telling us this site i am already addicted xx


----------



## tryin4baby

ladies got my BFP yesterday :) :dust: to all those still trying and good luck and h&h 9 months to those with BFPs


----------



## laura1981

tryin4baby said:


> ladies got my BFP yesterday :) :dust: to all those still trying and good luck and h&h 9 months to those with BFPs

Wow congrats hun happy and healthy 9 months for you xxx


----------



## IwannaBFP

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats hun!!! :)


----------



## tryin4baby

Thanks all, congrats to you too Wilsey :)


----------



## mrswichman

tryin4baby said:


> ladies got my BFP yesterday :) :dust: to all those still trying and good luck and h&h 9 months to those with BFPs

Congrats love!!!


----------



## mrswichman

marlamegs said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> I think I can see something on the HPT!! Have you tried inverting it?
> 
> I have not, not to sure how... :nope:Click to expand...


There you go MarlaMegs
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110828-00522.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## rdy4number2

Well, my temp. dropped and I'm now spotting. Looks like I'm on to September! Good luck girls.:flower:


----------



## magrace

mrswichman said:


> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> I think I can see something on the HPT!! Have you tried inverting it?
> 
> I have not, not to sure how... :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go MarlaMegsClick to expand...

thank you!! i am not sure if i see anything!!


----------



## mrswichman

i think i see a lil something...looks like my first one...i can try tweaking with other things...would you like me to send them to you?


----------



## magrace

sure hun that would be awesome, you can email them if you'd like, [email protected] :)


----------



## momwannabe81

any updates?


----------



## magrace

Hey, here are my two test from today tweaked....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/716781-5-dpo-take-look-5.html


----------



## Stelly

ok ladies.. I need some advice.. I'm allowing some hope to sneak in.. I'm at cd 56 and had one day of brown spotting on cd 54 then it all stopped.... i'm thinking maybe just way late ovulation? Is it possible to get pregnant if i ovulated so late??


----------



## Wilsey

Hi Stelly - depends if you were dtd around the time you O'd. Doesn't matter when you O as long as you got lots of bding in and have a long enough LP to sustain a pregnancy!

CD 56 - how long are your cycles usually?!


----------



## Stelly

We were bding a lot... I am unsure of when (or IF) I O'd.. cant temp due to oncall job. I'm hoping I maybe got lucky!! My cycles are normal only 30 days! This is only the second time its gone this long and the last time was when I was preggers! (ended up being an 8 week MC that time though) Dr. said to wait till I miss a 3rd AF now... but I just can't stop myself from getting a little excited!! Congrats to you Wilsey btw on your BFP, how wonderful!!


----------



## Wilsey

Have you tested yet?!

Thanks :) xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

I lost my baby yesterday. Hospital told me I had a m/c. I feel so lost


----------



## Wilsey

I'm so sorry TrAyBaby!!! :hugs:

There are just no words... :(


----------



## tryin4baby

Traybaby, im so so sorry hun :hug:


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm so sorry hun huge hugs to u


----------



## IwannaBFP

Stelly said:


> ok ladies.. I need some advice.. I'm allowing some hope to sneak in.. I'm at cd 56 and had one day of brown spotting on cd 54 then it all stopped.... i'm thinking maybe just way late ovulation? Is it possible to get pregnant if i ovulated so late??

:hi: Stelly. I am in the same situation. I am on CD47. I Od on CD 40. I hear it's just fine as long as ur LP stays the same. Which it usually does. So it gives you an idea on when you should expect AF. Since I Od on CD 40 I should be expecting AF on Sep 6. I am only 8 DPO but I am going to test tomorrow for the last day of August. lol I'm hanging on my a thread here.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Sooooo sorry Traybaby. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

sorry traybaby :hugs:

:witch: for me


----------



## Mrs.Craig

im sooo sorry traybaby. praying for you and your family. huge hugs.



still no sign of AF for me! 
2 days late. ill be testing tomorrow morning! 
praying for a :bfp:


----------



## airotciv

The witch got me last week :( sorry for the delay.

On CD8 and got a high on my monitor today for the first time, whoop whoop :happydance: so on to this month!!! xxx


----------



## IwannaBFP

airotciv said:


> The witch got me last week :( sorry for the delay.
> 
> On CD8 and got a high on my monitor today for the first time, whoop whoop :happydance: so on to this month!!! xxx

I am glad you are staying positive. GL!!!!! :flower:


----------



## chocbunni01

i forgot to update :haha:i got af a week ago after a 45 day wait!!


----------



## Stelly

Ohh tryababy I am so very sorry. Love and hugs to you and your DH, is a very hard thing. 

Iwanna, hello to you to! Glad I'm not the only one in this boat! think I am going to wait another week then test an see what it says. Maybe we will be be the august way late bfp'ers! Do you normally have longer cycles or is this out of the ordinary for you to?


----------



## RNTTC2011

I'm so sorry to hear your news TrAy :hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Stelly said:


> Ohh tryababy I am so very sorry. Love and hugs to you and your DH, is a very hard thing.
> 
> Iwanna, hello to you to! Glad I'm not the only one in this boat! think I am going to wait another week then test an see what it says. Maybe we will be be the august way late bfp'ers! Do you normally have longer cycles or is this out of the ordinary for you to?

LOL THAT IS SO FUNNY.

We can start our own thread. hee hee
no my cycles are never this long. They used to be perfect while I had the IUD and then after I got in removed they were all different. But I wasnt charting either. Its amazing the things you learn about your body when you chart. I love it. :)


----------



## magrace

Hey ladies, just tested 9DPO in the evening, anyone see anything?
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110830-00571.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 12









IMG-20110830-00553.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sweet83

marlamegs said:


> Hey ladies, just tested 9DPO in the evening, anyone see anything?


yes i see the second pink line... congrats :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## magrace

sweet83 said:


> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, just tested 9DPO in the evening, anyone see anything?
> 
> 
> yes i see the second pink line... congrats :thumbup: :happydance:Click to expand...

ahhh im testing tomorrow morning again because this one was with diluted urine... and then going to buy some FRER tomorrow, then maybe ill believe it!


----------



## Stelly

IwannaBFP said:


> Stelly said:
> 
> 
> Ohh tryababy I am so very sorry. Love and hugs to you and your DH, is a very hard thing.
> 
> Iwanna, hello to you to! Glad I'm not the only one in this boat! think I am going to wait another week then test an see what it says. Maybe we will be be the august way late bfp'ers! Do you normally have longer cycles or is this out of the ordinary for you to?
> 
> LOL THAT IS SO FUNNY.
> 
> We can start our own thread. hee hee
> no my cycles are never this long. They used to be perfect while I had the IUD and then after I got in removed they were all different. But I wasnt charting either. Its amazing the things you learn about your body when you chart. I love it. :)Click to expand...

Ha we most definitely should! I am really liking charting, gives you sooo much more insight. Someday I'll do the temperature thing lol.:coffee: 

Marlameg I see the second line in the first pic! :)


----------



## Ellbee78

My AF was due on Monday, I am 3 days late.
I tested this morning....


Pretty shocked it has to be said, I had some spotting on Sat so was convinced it was AF which was due on Monday, then it disappeared completely!!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cdj1

Congrats Marlameg...I see a faint 2nd line!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdj1

Ellbee78 said:


> My AF was due on Monday, I am 3 days late.
> I tested this morning....
> 
> 
> Pretty shocked it has to be said, I had some spotting on Sat so was convinced it was AF which was due on Monday, then it disappeared completely!!

Congrats Ellbee!!! What other symptoms do you have?


----------



## Ellbee78

Nothing!! Well my boobs have changed shape, if that makes sense. They feel different but I thought it was maybe because I've been doing a lot of running recently!!


----------



## magrace

cdj1 said:


> Congrats Marlameg...I see a faint 2nd line!!!!!!!!

Thanks hun, ill be testing more, and waiting for my line to get darker!! Ill be testing with IC tomorrow morning, and then buying some FRER...

AND CONGRATS ELLBEE!!! H&H 9 months to you, if everything works out we can be bump buddies!!!


----------



## Ellbee78

Woohoo!!!
Thanks Marlameg, and congratulations to you too xxxx


----------



## magrace

Ellbee78 said:


> Woohoo!!!
> Thanks Marlameg, and congratulations to you too xxxx

Not counting mine quite yet... we will see!!! lol I still think i have line eye!!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats Ellbee!!! :) This has been one of the luckiest threads ever!


----------



## Ellbee78

Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## cdj1

I am 11DPO and symptomless except for my triphasic chart and some crankiness...did a 20muil test this morning and got a very faint evap style line...GRRRR!!!
AF due Thurs/Fri I think so might wait to test until then!! I hate evap lines!!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Your chart looks really good cdj1! Wishing you the best of luck :dust:


----------



## mrswichman

marlamegs said:


> Hey ladies, just tested 9DPO in the evening, anyone see anything?

thats what mine looked like on the 26th...but havent tested with anymore pink dyes lately..so idk what it looks like now...


----------



## magrace

Here is my morning of 10 DPO pic, Im going to save my morning pee and pick up a Frer :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110831-00585.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 17









IMG-20110831-00589.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mrswichman

here is mine today
-first one is the original the second two r tweaked of the same picture
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1914.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 9









tweak.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5









tweak5.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## IwannaBFP

Congrats ladies!!!!
I am 8 DPO and got a BFN this morning. My hopes are still high tho because its still too early for me to test. Also I got a third temp raise this morning, I am hoping it's the beginning of a triphasic phase. GL to everyone!!! :D


----------



## IwannaBFP

ELLBEE were you charting? I would love to see it. :)


----------



## magrace

here is my FRER!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110831-00605.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Mrs.Craig

the :witch: got me.
OH WELL.
off to September!


----------



## IwannaBFP

GL in September Mrs. Craig
Sorry for the BFN Marlamegs. Try again in a couple days. :)


----------



## magrace

IwannaBFP said:


> GL in September Mrs. Craig
> Sorry for the BFN Marlamegs. Try again in a couple days. :)

Ive been seeing lines on all my tests... i dont know :S just really faint!


----------



## IwannaBFP

You should submit it on canyouseealine.com My test from this morning has a line too but I don't think its dark enough. Almost like I making myself see it. ?? Guess I will see if AF doesnt show. I swear every test I take has two lines. lol I dont have good luck with the FRER like most woman do. I always always have an evap line. If you take the test apart you can totally see a ghost line. (on mine) I hate it. Usually women have issues with the blue dies but I think I will try them next time. lol


----------



## Stelly

I can't see it on the FRER marlamegs... BUT my monitor is wonky too. I think you are BFP, just taking its sweet time to show up bright an clear on a stick! I wasn't getting even an evap looking line on tests until I was 7 weeks on my last pregnancy- it ain't over till AF shows her ugly face :)

IwannaBFP, I have swear I have raised the stock value of FRER with how many tests I've bought in the last 30 days lol. You a testing addict too? My hubby goes into our bathroom and sees the mound of pink wrappers and just shakes is head at me- HE is convinced we're preggers... I'm not till I see that solid second line!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Stelly said:


> I can't see it on the FRER marlamegs... BUT my monitor is wonky too. I think you are BFP, just taking its sweet time to show up bright an clear on a stick! I wasn't getting even an evap looking line on tests until I was 7 weeks on my last pregnancy- it ain't over till AF shows her ugly face :)
> 
> IwannaBFP, I have swear I have raised the stock value of FRER with how many tests I've bought in the last 30 days lol. You a testing addict too? My hubby goes into our bathroom and sees the mound of pink wrappers and just shakes is head at me- HE is convinced we're preggers... I'm not till I see that solid second line!

I am not as bad as I used to be since I have been trying. This is our 4th cycle. I am on cycle CD 48 Od on CD 40. Way late so when I thought I was just late on my period a few weeks ago I got really excited and thought I was preggo and took tons and tons of tests. All NEG of course because I just ovulated super late. I have taken just the one test since O day. lol I am scared to take anymore. I shouldnt have even tested this soon.:dohh:


----------



## Ellbee78

IwannaBFP said:


> ELLBEE were you charting? I would love to see it. :)

I wasn't charting or temping, just BDing every couple of days. I had a miscarriage in July and we were just going to see what happened until Christmas then maybe look at charting and stuff if we had no joy.


----------



## JStrick525

Well ladies, I'm out for this month. :witch: got me this afternoon. Joy. On to next month! 

:hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Ellbee what a wonderful plan. Sounds peaceful. lol Maybe I will take that approach. I just really wanted to get preggo b4 my 30th bday.


----------



## Stelly

:hugs: jstrick, hope next month will be it for you!

Harumph- just took a FRER... BFN. Will wait till tomorrow I guess and use FMU. CD 58...


----------



## IwannaBFP

Stelly said:


> :hugs: jstrick, hope next month will be it for you!
> 
> Harumph- just took a FRER... BFN. Will wait till tomorrow I guess and use FMU. CD 58...

How many DPO are you? I'm sorry I can't remember. :dohh:


----------



## Stelly

I have no clue... i cant chart temps because of my job (on call) so im up all hours of the night/day. I wish i had an idea.. I have some opk's lying around the house but figured it was a lil to late to try taking them this cycle.


----------



## Stinas

AF got me a few days ago...on to september I go!
Good luck ladies!


----------



## magrace

heres my last try for August!!!


----------



## magrace

ooppps sorry
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110831-00634.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 22









IMG-20110831-00642.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## cdj1

I got my :bfp: yesterday at 11DPO!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF6028.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## magrace

cdj1 said:


> i got my :bfp: Yesterday at 11dpo!!!!



congrats!!! Bump buddies!!! When you due??


----------



## cdj1

marlamegs said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> i got my :bfp: Yesterday at 11dpo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!!! Bump buddies!!! When you due??Click to expand...

Yes lets be buddies! Congrats to you too!!!! I am due 12 May I think...how about you??? :happydance:


----------



## magrace

cdj1 said:


> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> i got my :bfp: Yesterday at 11dpo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!!! Bump buddies!!! When you due??Click to expand...
> 
> Yes lets be buddies! Congrats to you too!!!! I am due 12 May I think...how about you??? :happydance:Click to expand...

May 13th that i know of (same due date i had with my daughter 5 years ago), cause i ovulated the 21st


----------



## cdj1

Oh how cool!!! I think I OV on the 20th! Have you any symptoms??? I only feel tired and have a few twinges but nothing else..YET!


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## magrace

cdj1 said:


> Oh how cool!!! I think I OV on the 20th! Have you any symptoms??? I only feel tired and have a few twinges but nothing else..YET!

Well for the past two days ive had nausea, but not throwing up. Tired but not overly... and my boobs are more sensitive and fuller, they started hurting sunday (cause me and OH had a great romp session saturday night and I thought they were sore cause of him:haha:) but other then that just twinges and pressure...


----------



## cdj1

marlamegs said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh how cool!!! I think I OV on the 20th! Have you any symptoms??? I only feel tired and have a few twinges but nothing else..YET!
> 
> Well for the past two days ive had nausea, but not throwing up. Tired but not overly... and my boobs are more sensitive and fuller, they started hurting sunday (cause me and OH had a great romp session saturday night and I thought they were sore cause of him:haha:) but other then that just twinges and pressure...Click to expand...

Hahahaha!!! Is OH pleased?? My DH told me 5 days ago I was pregnant! But I thought he was joking....but he must have known!!!!!!
Are you still in shock? I couldnt sleep last nite with so many things going round in my head!!!


----------



## magrace

cdj1 said:


> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh how cool!!! I think I OV on the 20th! Have you any symptoms??? I only feel tired and have a few twinges but nothing else..YET!
> 
> Well for the past two days ive had nausea, but not throwing up. Tired but not overly... and my boobs are more sensitive and fuller, they started hurting sunday (cause me and OH had a great romp session saturday night and I thought they were sore cause of him:haha:) but other then that just twinges and pressure...Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha!!! Is OH pleased?? My DH told me 5 days ago I was pregnant! But I thought he was joking....but he must have known!!!!!!
> Are you still in shock? I couldnt sleep last nite with so many things going round in my head!!!Click to expand...

I havent told OH yet hes away on business right now, i was gunna wait and tell him on his bday (sept 29th) but its my second baby and ppl say you show really early!!!! soooooo i dont even know maybe friday on our lunch date!!! Im totally in shock... i never thought it would come.... 7 months later!!!


----------



## cdj1

I'm in shock too, same as you this is my second child and he was conceived first time I tried doing BBT charts, and this time is exactly the same, the first time we decided to TTC using BBT charts and here we are!!!!!
Oh how exciting you havent told OH yet!!!!!!!!! Are you going to show him a test or something a bit more subtle???
I will add you as my bump buddy in my ticker!!!!


----------



## Stelly

Congrats Cdj!!! That's fantastic! H&H9 months!


----------



## magrace

cdj1 said:


> I'm in shock too, same as you this is my second child and he was conceived first time I tried doing BBT charts, and this time is exactly the same, the first time we decided to TTC using BBT charts and here we are!!!!!
> Oh how exciting you havent told OH yet!!!!!!!!! Are you going to show him a test or something a bit more subtle???
> I will add you as my bump buddy in my ticker!!!!

 ADDED ahhh im so excited! and nervous!

I have no clue how to tell OH


----------



## Ellbee78

IwannaBFP said:


> Ellbee what a wonderful plan. Sounds peaceful. lol Maybe I will take that approach. I just really wanted to get preggo b4 my 30th bday.

We have 2 sets of friends who are both having fertility treatment and the women make it sound so mechanical and scary so we though we'd have a go and see what happens first! I also have a friend who tells me about her chart and her temperature and have kind of hoped we wouldn't need to get to that stage.

Think we DTD every couple of days- there's a mini diary on page 17 of my journal, scroll down and that's as technical as I got....

Hope it happens for you soon lovely xxx


----------



## cdj1

marlamegs said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in shock too, same as you this is my second child and he was conceived first time I tried doing BBT charts, and this time is exactly the same, the first time we decided to TTC using BBT charts and here we are!!!!!
> Oh how exciting you havent told OH yet!!!!!!!!! Are you going to show him a test or something a bit more subtle???
> I will add you as my bump buddy in my ticker!!!!
> 
> ADDED ahhh im so excited! and nervous!
> 
> I have no clue how to tell OHClick to expand...

I think my DH would have liked it if I hid a test in his work bag although I'm not sure what his work buddies would have made of it!!!


----------



## Ellbee78

I sent my husband a photo of the test and said "3 days late, guess what!!" and he sang straight away in tears.

Ah we are all due around the same time. Real life bump buddies!!! Xxx


----------



## cdj1

Ellbee78 said:


> I sent my husband a photo of the test and said "3 days late, guess what!!" and he sang straight away in tears.
> 
> Ah we are all due around the same time. Real life bump buddies!!! Xxx

Oh thats a lovely way to tell your hubby!!!!!!!!
Yes bump buddies for sure Ellbee I will add you in my sig!!!! Congrats!!! xxx


----------



## Ellbee78

Yey check out my sig now....hope it has worked haha


----------



## hitchinite

cdj1 said:


> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh how cool!!! I think I OV on the 20th! Have you any symptoms??? I only feel tired and have a few twinges but nothing else..YET!
> 
> Well for the past two days ive had nausea, but not throwing up. Tired but not overly... and my boobs are more sensitive and fuller, they started hurting sunday (cause me and OH had a great romp session saturday night and I thought they were sore cause of him:haha:) but other then that just twinges and pressure...Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha!!! Is OH pleased?? My DH told me 5 days ago I was pregnant! But I thought he was joking....but he must have known!!!!!!
> Are you still in shock? I couldnt sleep last nite with so many things going round in my head!!!Click to expand...

That is fantastic amazing news Claire!!! CongrATS!!!! :happydance:
How many cycles did it take? 
We are properly going to start trying after the :witch: visits (or at least that will herald start of new fertile dawn..... :ha ha:) I think she is coming - feel bloated and crampy but nothing yet. 
wow what great news for you!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hug:


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh how cool!!! I think I OV on the 20th! Have you any symptoms??? I only feel tired and have a few twinges but nothing else..YET!
> 
> Well for the past two days ive had nausea, but not throwing up. Tired but not overly... and my boobs are more sensitive and fuller, they started hurting sunday (cause me and OH had a great romp session saturday night and I thought they were sore cause of him:haha:) but other then that just twinges and pressure...Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha!!! Is OH pleased?? My DH told me 5 days ago I was pregnant! But I thought he was joking....but he must have known!!!!!!
> Are you still in shock? I couldnt sleep last nite with so many things going round in my head!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is fantastic amazing news Claire!!! CongrATS!!!! :happydance:
> How many cycles did it take?
> We are properly going to start trying after the :witch: visits (or at least that will herald start of new fertile dawn..... :ha ha:) I think she is coming - feel bloated and crampy but nothing yet.
> wow what great news for you!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks Mandy!!! It only took one BBT charting cycle!!!!!! Last month we NTNP but this time we bought OPKs again and used them....and they worked!!!! I am so shocked!!!!!
I hope :witch: visits you soon, I am hoping we can be buddies again! 
I am really in shock I didnt think I would be so lucky again!!!
Here's to the :witch: visiting soon!!!! :thumbup:
:hug: xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Ellbee78 said:


> Yey check out my sig now....hope it has worked haha

Love it!!!!!!!! Are you going over to the first tri section? I am scared lol! x


----------



## IwannaBFP

Holy Cow what did I miss here!!!! CONGRATS TO ELLBEE AND CJ!!!!!!! I AM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU TWO LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Ellbee78

cdj1 said:


> Ellbee78 said:
> 
> 
> Yey check out my sig now....hope it has worked haha
> 
> Love it!!!!!!!! Are you going over to the first tri section? I am scared lol! xClick to expand...

Yeah I like 1st tri stuff! Let's go!!


----------



## magrace

ladies my line isnt getting darker, should i be stressing??


----------



## IwannaBFP

I didnt get to see your lines. Which page? The ones I saw looked like evap. 
How exciting. Wow august was a gl charm. :)


----------



## mrswichman

Mine isnt either really...but im 7 days past :af: and no sign of her....and all tests had lines


----------



## IwannaBFP

7 Days is way early sweetie!!!! :D


----------



## IwannaBFP

Does anyone of you lucky ladies that got their BFP have a triphasic chart I can look at. It looks like mine has started a third phase.


----------



## magrace

IwannaBFP said:


> I didnt get to see your lines. Which page? The ones I saw looked like evap.
> How exciting. Wow august was a gl charm. :)

Page 120 is my test hun! and nope no chart for me... I just dtd the day before ovulation and the day after for the first time.... We have never done it the day after so i thikn thats what did it!


----------



## mrswichman

7 days past :af: is due is early? Really hehe good lmao


----------



## candycurls

cdj1 said:


> hitchinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh how cool!!! I think I OV on the 20th! Have you any symptoms??? I only feel tired and have a few twinges but nothing else..YET!
> 
> Well for the past two days ive had nausea, but not throwing up. Tired but not overly... and my boobs are more sensitive and fuller, they started hurting sunday (cause me and OH had a great romp session saturday night and I thought they were sore cause of him:haha:) but other then that just twinges and pressure...Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha!!! Is OH pleased?? My DH told me 5 days ago I was pregnant! But I thought he was joking....but he must have known!!!!!!
> Are you still in shock? I couldnt sleep last nite with so many things going round in my head!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is fantastic amazing news Claire!!! CongrATS!!!! :happydance:
> How many cycles did it take?
> We are properly going to start trying after the :witch: visits (or at least that will herald start of new fertile dawn..... :ha ha:) I think she is coming - feel bloated and crampy but nothing yet.
> wow what great news for you!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mandy!!! It only took one BBT charting cycle!!!!!! Last month we NTNP but this time we bought OPKs again and used them....and they worked!!!! I am so shocked!!!!!
> I hope :witch: visits you soon, I am hoping we can be buddies again!
> I am really in shock I didnt think I would be so lucky again!!!
> Here's to the :witch: visiting soon!!!! :thumbup:
> :hug: xxxxClick to expand...

by the way Claire- I have opened a new account under candycurls. Dont ask me why. Just fed up of being a hitchinite... candycurls suits me better :) 
congrats again mummy to be again
:hug:


----------



## IwannaBFP

oh i thought you meant 7 DPO. Im sorry. :dohh:


----------



## IwannaBFP

marlamegs said:


> ooppps sorry

I must have really bad eyes. lol :


----------



## samoorah1983

Tested yesterday but I swear I saw a Line and it evaporated!! so I ran out of test Im late 1 day on my period.. I have no symptoms at all today yesterday I had mild backache cramping. Im gonna buy some test today and check tomorrow... Hoping for a BFP!!!


----------



## chocbunni01

Congrats on all the August BFP's.. H&H 9 :happydance:


----------



## cdj1

candycurls said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitchinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlamegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh how cool!!! I think I OV on the 20th! Have you any symptoms??? I only feel tired and have a few twinges but nothing else..YET!
> 
> Well for the past two days ive had nausea, but not throwing up. Tired but not overly... and my boobs are more sensitive and fuller, they started hurting sunday (cause me and OH had a great romp session saturday night and I thought they were sore cause of him:haha:) but other then that just twinges and pressure...Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha!!! Is OH pleased?? My DH told me 5 days ago I was pregnant! But I thought he was joking....but he must have known!!!!!!
> Are you still in shock? I couldnt sleep last nite with so many things going round in my head!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is fantastic amazing news Claire!!! CongrATS!!!! :happydance:
> How many cycles did it take?
> We are properly going to start trying after the :witch: visits (or at least that will herald start of new fertile dawn..... :ha ha:) I think she is coming - feel bloated and crampy but nothing yet.
> wow what great news for you!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mandy!!! It only took one BBT charting cycle!!!!!! Last month we NTNP but this time we bought OPKs again and used them....and they worked!!!! I am so shocked!!!!!
> I hope :witch: visits you soon, I am hoping we can be buddies again!
> I am really in shock I didnt think I would be so lucky again!!!
> Here's to the :witch: visiting soon!!!! :thumbup:
> :hug: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> by the way Claire- I have opened a new account under candycurls. Dont ask me why. Just fed up of being a hitchinite... candycurls suits me better :)
> congrats again mummy to be again
> :hug:Click to expand...

I thought so! I could tell by your pic of J! xxx


----------



## lhuntmomof3

:happydance::happydance:ok so I have been viewing this site for about a week
I dont know the abrreviations very well so i will spel out some 
My history is 3 kids 1 not planned in highschool hes now 16 
the other 2 took clomid hsg tests and many months they are 10 and 7 (i have PCOS ) I am 34 have never gotten pregnant without a little help so this month for the heck of it I decided to see if we could even get pregnant with a real try after all the trouble we went thru in the past it would be Gods will
So we had sex on the 18th of August
used metphormin(i take for PCOS) and pre seed
on the 20th I ovulated ( i felt it and tested)
and then I waited 
by 2dpo and 3dpo really tired fell asleep in afternoon
4dpo felt tugging and menstrual like cramping
5dpo some pulsating nothing ever hurt
6dpo-8dpo nothing
9dpo some shooting and menstrual tummy ache a little belching
10dpo lots of cramping even shooting down legs and hips
took a test with blue dye Big no no they run together and cause false positves
took 2 more test s this afternoon still 10dpo pink 1st response both have faint positives
waiting till morning
Truly a miracle if after 7 years on my 1st real try I am preg. totally shocked and blessed will update tomorrow (must of been the preseed)


----------



## mrswichman

Started bleeding out of no where but had positive test yesterday?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Welcome new ladies. Glad you found us!!!! GL in ur TWW


----------



## IwannaBFP

mrswichman said:


> Started bleeding out of no where but had positive test yesterday?

Like bleeding or spotting? How bad?


----------



## mrswichman

Light bleeding...barely any on pad


----------



## magrace

babe thats common in early pregnancy


----------



## IwannaBFP

I wouldnt worry then unless its bright red and clots.


----------



## mrswichman

So light bleeding is normal? Its not like my normal period bleed(i dont think)


----------



## magrace

my gf just went through this she was about 6 weeks, and yes she was bleeding lightly.. and everything is fine. I remember with my daughter i had light bleeding as well, just watch it doesnt get heavier


----------



## mrswichman

Lemme see if i can explain it right...
Its red like u know blood red... Not clotty( ive had mc i know what that is)...ive been in the heat at the zoo for a while... Maybe its my :witch:


----------



## magrace

well see if it goes away, the doc would say lie down and rest...
DR MARLA IN THE HOUSE Lol


----------



## mrswichman

Lemme see if i can explain it right...
Its red like u know blood red... Not clotty( ive had mc i know what that is)...ive been in the heat at the zoo for a while... Maybe its my :witch:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Spotting is normal. My sister spotted for 2 months. I think as long as there is no cramping at the same time then its ok. :) Just try to relax. Easier said then done I know. ;) :hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

Can somebody help me with getting the code to my chart so I can add it. It looks like it is going triphasic and I would like some opinions. thanks :)


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> Can somebody help me with getting the code to my chart so I can add it. It looks like it is going triphasic and I would like some opinions. thanks :)

its on Ff go under charting option about sharing should find code there


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thanks Mommawannabe. How have you been?


----------



## Wilsey

I wanna check your chart IwannaBFP! Mine went triphasic before my BFP too.


----------



## IwannaBFP

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36fd35
Keep in mind I have hypothyroidism.


----------



## Wilsey

That looks really promising! Clearly triphasic.

How long is your LP?


----------



## RNTTC2011

Good Luck Iwanna... FX'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## magrace

Good luck hun!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Thanks everyone. My lp is 14 days


----------



## Wilsey

So 5 days to go? Looking good. Fingers crossed that temp stays high!

Are you going to add your chart to your siggy?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Yeah I should huh. :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

Wilsey im glad your still here with us and not ditch us. Lol


----------



## Wilsey

:) Not at all! I know what the TTC game is like. It's good to have support from all angles :)


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> Thanks Mommawannabe. How have you been?

np ur chart looks good. I'm back in my tww,ov 2 days sooner so get to test sooner. Lol af due 10-11th. FX for u and me


----------



## ozzi

Another update from me.. had our m/c confirmed today :( 
Started bleeding on Monday.. so back to the drawing board for us x


----------



## Ellbee78

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## momwannabe81

ozzi said:


> Another update from me.. had our m/c confirmed today :(
> Started bleeding on Monday.. so back to the drawing board for us x

I'm sorry :hug:


----------



## IwannaBFP

I am sooooo glad momwannabe!!!!! :D I had a big temp drop this morning. But I also got up way too early. I think I have to change my time again. Plus I had a huge urge to the deed last night and this morning which mean AF is on her way. 
So Sorry Ozzi! :hugs:


----------



## Stelly

I'm so very sorry Ozzi :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> I am sooooo glad momwannabe!!!!! :D I had a big temp drop this morning. But I also got up way too early. I think I have to change my time again. Plus I had a huge urge to the deed last night and this morning which mean AF is on her way.
> So Sorry Ozzi! :hugs:

it wasn't that big and ur only 10 dpo. How long is ur lp?


----------



## IwannaBFP

momwannabe81 said:


> IwannaBFP said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooo glad momwannabe!!!!! :D I had a big temp drop this morning. But I also got up way too early. I think I have to change my time again. Plus I had a huge urge to the deed last night and this morning which mean AF is on her way.
> So Sorry Ozzi! :hugs:
> 
> it wasn't that big and ur only 10 dpo. How long is ur lp?Click to expand...

It went back up today!!!! :D I think it dropped because because I woke up a lot and got up too early. So my hopes are back up. I had lots of cramping last night, I thought I was going to wake up to AF. 
My LP is usually 14 days. I am in FRER zone. :) But I am a chicken. :haha:


----------



## IwannaBFP

I just wipes a tint of brown. :cry:


----------



## IwannaBFP

my hopes are back up again! I took a test anyways and OMG you guys a second v faint line showed up seconds later and is still there fifteen mins later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh man oh man I cant wait til tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> my hopes are back up again! I took a test anyways and OMG you guys a second v faint line showed up seconds later and is still there fifteen mins later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh man oh man I cant wait til tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:

OMG OMG OMG I'm so happy for u fx it's' a start to a huge BFP, fx for u:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## IwannaBFP

I swear you can see it IRL. :haha:


----------



## momwannabe81

I can see it!!!!


----------



## IwannaBFP

My hubby can see it too. So I know I am not crazy! hee hee


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol. Want me to update or wait


----------



## Wilsey

Your temp went back up too - that's a really good sign!


----------



## IwannaBFP

You better wait. Just until tomorrow then I will be more convinced. Yeah Wilsey it went up a good amount too. :D


----------



## IwannaBFP

Or should I say it stayed up where it was b4. lol


----------



## mrswichman

FX'd IwannaBFP!


----------



## Stelly

IwannaBFP that is so exciting!!! Fx'd for you!! AHHHH! Make sure you update asap :D


----------



## Stelly

I'm CD 61 with no bfp and no af... egad im gonna pull my hair out if something doesn't happen soon!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Poor stelly I know how you feel. So I tested and there is a second line but lighter then yesterdays. ???? Stupid cheapies. Temps are still up.


----------



## IwannaBFP

View attachment 260175

Ok here it is. I think it may be a little darker.


----------



## IwannaBFP

Same test from today just not tweaked


----------



## Stelly

I see it!! Iwanna that is so exciting! :D Congratulations!


----------



## Wilsey

Temps really clinching it! How many days until AF?


----------



## IwannaBFP

3 days till af is due.


----------



## Wilsey

Is this your first month temping? If not, when do your temps normally drop before AF? If they would normally already drop - I would believe those tests!

Very exciting. Can't wait for updates!


----------



## IwannaBFP

This is my first very very very long cycle of temping. :) DO temps usually drop the day of or a couple days b4 Wilsey?


----------



## Wilsey

For some people yes, others it drops the day AF arrives, very few find it drops one or two days into AF. I'd say the majority of people have a gradual drop.

Have a look at others with charts and see what happens to them. Everyone is so different though, it is hard to know what you will do.

Hopefully we just don't see it drop :)


----------



## IwannaBFP

I just took a nap and woke up super sick to my stomach. :sick:


----------



## momwannabe81

Good sign good sign!!! I'm so exited, i still have 6 days before af due, so holding from poas as it's to early and had no symptoms, even my temps aren't that high


----------



## IwannaBFP

It's so hard to wait. I hope this is your month Momwannabe.


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty hope so too


----------



## Ellbee78

Ooooh are you testing again?


----------



## nunu123

AF got me on the 29th sorry forgot to post. today is cycle day 8 for me. but going for ntnp for a couple of months. although i don't know if it is truely NTNP since we will bed around ovulation without DH really knowing why. and i won't be taking any triggers or the like. that is it and relaxing more i guess since i won't be pressured due to triggers for certain day of time intercourse.


----------



## IwannaBFP

My temp went down today and I spotted yesterday! I will never use cheapie tests again!!!!!!!! I really hope my cycles get back on track I odn't wanna go thru this again. Too hard!!!


----------



## Ellbee78

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
Boo to AF!! 
I spotted a few days before I was due then it went away......FX'D x


----------



## magrace

my Af has arrived. Two days early.


----------



## Wilsey

Still way above the coverline at this stage - guess it's just a matter of waiting to see what happens tomorrow!

Best of luck!!


----------



## Stelly

Oh, AF just plain sucks. Sorry Marlameg and Iwanna! FX'd for Sept.

I'm still in the waiting game... 2 missed period, cd64, and twiddling my thumbs. 3 weeks till docs appt to figure out what the heck is going on. TMI but boobs have been getting bigger, went from a D to double D!! So that's the little hope I'm holding on to that I'm pregnant!


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> My temp went down today and I spotted yesterday! I will never use cheapie tests again!!!!!!!! I really hope my cycles get back on track I odn't wanna go thru this again. Too hard!!!

How are u? Temp still above coverline, hope she didn't get u


----------



## IwannaBFP

WOW Stelly that seems forever away!!!! I hope you get it figured out.
Thanks everyone. I haven't really had anything today. I have even been in a swim suit. lol But I don't think I am pregnant. :(


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm still hoping for u.


----------



## Wilsey

Hopefully tomorrow's temp will be telling. Fingers crossed it's high!


----------



## momwannabe81

Fx


----------



## Ellbee78

Oh no Marlamegs! Boooooo to the nasty AF witch xxx


----------



## Stelly

Any chance the spotting and temp dip is implantation Iwanna? I still have my Fx'd crossed for you! Keep us updated missy! :) 

lol an yeah, feels like forever to me too! I am about to pull my own hair out- stupid AF better show soon, or a sweet lil baby :) for my own sanity haha


----------



## IwannaBFP

ThanksEveryone you all are so amazing.


----------



## momwannabe81

So have u had anything happen? Ur temp stayed and went up a bit.


----------



## IwannaBFP

I have a v light flow after a bm but thats it. Af is due tomorrow.


----------



## Wilsey

Hmmmm that's pretty promising. Sounds like it could be IB.

Can't wait to see what your temp is tomorrow! Fingers crossed it's still high!


----------



## momwannabe81

fx 4 u


----------



## mrswichman

Hey ladies....so i bled sept 1 to 4 tested the 1st and 2nd and both dark positive....tested today and nothing ... It just went poof!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hope it wasn't a chemical, did u use fmu? maybe the test was false negative? idk fx 4 u hun


----------



## mrswichman

I hope not :'(


----------



## Wilsey

Time for a blood test mrswichman!


----------



## IwannaBFP

Oh no Mrswhichman I hope everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

So when are you testing IwannaBFP?


----------



## IwannaBFP

If I don't start tomorrow, which I am pretty sure I will then I will test on Thursday morning. :D I would be ok with if I started too. I am so sick of this cycle taking soooo long. ](*,) I just think that its way too much to be IB. Plus I have never had IB. Although it's not a ton but it just seems to be too much for that. ?? How are you feeling?


----------



## Wilsey

Hmmm you just never know do you. Lots of people felt like it was AF when the IB came right at the time they would expect AF but then lots of other people just get AF.

Some people also get hardly anything for IB and others have what appears to be a light period.

I'm good :) Really hungry and tired all the time hahaha.


----------



## mrswichman

I think i had a chemical...how can a line just disappear...so thats my conclusion now


----------



## IwannaBFP

:( I am so sorry Mrswhichman. :hugs:


----------



## mrswichman

Its okay...had an appoitnment for tomorrow but see no reason to go now


----------



## momwannabe81

It will give u a piece of mind, totally worth it.


----------



## mrswichman

Im just feeling so alone. Hubby keeps sayin ev erythings okay....saying what i wanna hear


----------



## Wilsey

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

Men sometimes try their best but not the best during this time. We r here for u. Anytime.


----------



## Wilsey

I would definitely still go to the doctors and get checked out.


----------



## momwannabe81

agree. IwannaBFP how are u??


----------



## IwannaBFP

My temp dropped today so I should be getting af late this afternoon. Thanks for all the support from you lovely ladies. I really really appreciate it. :hugs: 
I hope that my cycles get back on track. I am tired of having one to everybody two. :) Hope all is well with everybody!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry Hun. FX for u next cycle be it.


----------



## Wilsey

Oh sorry to hear AF is imminent. Best of luck for the next cycle!


----------



## IwannaBFP

:coffee: Still waiting for the flow! lol


----------



## RNTTC2011

:hugs: Iwanna!


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> :coffee: Still waiting for the flow! lol

Still waiting? Fx


----------



## IwannaBFP

I think I will FINALLY start today. I got red spotting this morning. I just wish it would hurry up already. I got things to do!!!! :haha: You can obviously update now if you haven't yet. :D Thanks for being there for me!!!! :hugs:


----------



## IwannaBFP

IT'S A MIRACLE PEOPLE!!! I AM FINALLY ON CD1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:
FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellbee78

Whoop! Fingers crossed for this cycle! Xx


----------



## Stelly

Iwanna, how many cycle days did you end up going?? Glad you are on CD1 at least the 'not knowing' part is over... fx'd for you for september!


----------



## momwannabe81

Well as much as i'm hoping it's IB I had mild cramps last night and when i came home this am (about an hour ago) i found dried up blood (tiny bit) on my panties mixed with cm, af usually starts like this so I'm pretty sure i'm out. was hoping for a BFP but this am even after seeing the blood i did a test and was BFN. I'm not gutted yet as I'm hoping i'm wrong but as i'm usually right(yeah i'm a know it all LOL) it's not like it will ever happen to me. This is my 6th month trying and i don't understand y it's taking so effing long. (this is my 3rd time ttc), sorry I guess i'm just getting mad instead of sad.


----------



## nunu123

sorry mommabwannabe81, 6 cycles is just fine, for my second it took me 18 cycles to get a bfp and ended with a stillborn. this time round been trying for 7-8 cycles so far and counting. but we wont give up it will eventually happen. good luck next cycle. baby dust to us all,


----------



## momwannabe81

I realize that 6 months don't seem long but I have tried when i was 19 for 2 years and then again for 1 yr when got with dh and thats when we found out he couldnt so waited 8 years to finally find a donor that we can trust and it still hasn't happened when his wife is in her 2nd trimester and he has already 3 kids. Sorry I guess i just feel sorry for myself and sad and mad and all of it today


----------



## RNTTC2011

:hugs: momwannabe


----------



## IwannaBFP

oooh I'm sorry you feel that way momwannabe!!! Wish I could give you a hug. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon friend. :D


----------



## momwannabe81

I am having ups and downs. As long I keep my mind of the fail I'm ok. I'm glad had u ladies. Creating this thread was the best thing i did. And made lots of new friends. So i created another on ttc if u wanna join this month. This cycle seems already so long. I'll be due to test/af October 8th that seems so far away. How are u ladies?


----------



## IwannaBFP

Oh cool. I just joined an Oct one. But I can join another. hee hee
How do I find it?


----------



## momwannabe81

IwannaBFP said:


> Oh cool. I just joined an Oct one. But I can join another. hee hee
> How do I find it?

its not for the month one just a buddie type.
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/732686-cd-1-9-10-anyone-wanna-ride-along-me.html
no one joined yet :/


----------



## mrswichman

Hey Ladies!! Still here...I did have a chemical...blood test at doctor came back negative...they checked to see if i had anything wrong with thyroid and nope its okay...;so on to another cycle of trying


----------



## skeet9924

mrswichman said:


> Hey Ladies!! Still here...I did have a chemical...blood test at doctor came back negative...they checked to see if i had anything wrong with thyroid and nope its okay...;so on to another cycle of trying

I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope you have lots of support around you


----------



## RNTTC2011

Can I ask what exactly a chemical is??


----------



## mrswichman

where the cells come together but dont impant...u can get a positive but then is disappears and you have a period


----------

